# Lets see your latest Bulova...



## moneysworth

When I was growing up. My Dad and all his friends had these tiny rectangular Bulovas. I saw them all together last week and knew I had a hole in my collection that I had to fill. I found this 96G34 A6 in great shape for a nine year old. One more hole filled...


----------



## Pete_JBK

Well here we are in "The Bulova Forum" ... so here's mine ... the Wilton 96B182 ...

































Aint life grand ...


----------



## moneysworth

Pete_JBK said:


> Well here we are in "The Bulova Forum" ... so here's mine ... the Wilton 96B182 ...
> 
> View attachment 6237409
> 
> 
> Aint life grand ...


Nice piece. Love the strap.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Pete_JBK said:


> Well here we are in "The Bulova Forum" ... so here's mine ... the Wilton 96B182 ...
> 
> View attachment 6237417
> 
> 
> Aint life grand ...


Diggin' that 1/1000th!


----------



## Alis66

Was my latest.


----------



## sixtysix

Just delivered to the house last week......The new Sea King


----------



## Mbd26

Lovely! Here's my 96A118, I love it, Miyota movement (9015?) runs like a charm. It came with the steel bracelet (click here), but I swapped on this blue croc-like leather strap (inexpensive from Amazon, but good quality), I think this strap does a good job of bringing out the blue on the hands and screws of the Bulova's face.


----------



## moneysworth

sixtysix said:


> Just delivered to the house last week......The new Sea King


Nice Lume !!! Radioactive ? lol !


----------



## bsshog40

I just got this in today.


----------



## TheMaestro

A couple of "usta be in tha collection".
Some of them are still being missed.

Bulova Stratford 7751 auto



Bulova Adventurer



Bulova Claremont Precisionist

This one came pretty beat up on the lugs so I gave the polished look on the lugs. Worked out great. Found a new owner also.



The one I regretted the most in selling.
Accutron Gemini 7750 auto.
What a stunner that was!





This one I liked too.
The Accutron Curacao chrono.



Currently in the collection.
The Accutron VX200 auto. What a joy this is! And that bracelet......a work of art.
A definite keeper, since it took me way too long to find a blue version.


----------



## pantagruel

Accutron Gemini.


----------



## dj898

My Summer Spaceview ^^










Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## moneysworth

bsshog40 said:


> I just got this in today.
> 
> View attachment 6243273


Thats to cool... Digging that Spiedel band.


----------



## moneysworth

dj898 said:


> My Summer Spaceview ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my cloud using TPT


That baby looks brand new. Nice piece of history there.


----------



## Samantha

Here's an Accutron Quartz from 1979. It was not a common model and has an ETA 950.001 movement.
Samantha


----------



## rappasol

Nice thread!
I have noticed that some of the watches pictured say *Swiss Made* while others don't. I myself have a 1993 Bulova quartz that does, so I was wondering if it is period relevant? Are the *Swiss Made* watches prior to Bulova being purchased by Citizen or do they have watches manufactured both in Switzerland and Asia?


----------



## Samantha

Bulova has had watches made in Asia for quite some time, even prior to being owned by Citizen. Back in the late 70's, a Mr. Wong owned a large stake in Bulova and there were a number of Asian made watches. If I remember correctly it was more prevalent in their digital watches and some of the quartz watches.
Samantha


----------



## tayloreuph

1940's chronograph. My latest acquisition...


----------



## happy hooligan

I also put this in the 333 but it is my latest...

1971 Oceanographer 333


----------



## moneysworth

rappasol said:


> Nice thread!
> I have noticed that some of the watches pictured say *Swiss Made* while others don't. I myself have a 1993 Bulova quartz that does, so I was wondering if it is period relevant? Are the *Swiss Made* watches prior to Bulova being purchased by Citizen or do they have watches manufactured both in Switzerland and Asia?


I'm pretty sure what you're asking is if Bulova made "Swiss Made" watches before being acquired by Citizen. If I am right about your question. The answer is absolutely. I applaud Citizen for not mixing technologies and pretty much letting Bulova due their own thing except in the economy sector which are obviously warmed over Citizens. Bulova continues their Swiss heritage in the Accutron line. In quartz and automatic. Since they haven't made their own movements in years, they have been relying on Swiss movement makers Ronda (quartz) and ETA (autos). But as of recent times ETA is only supplying movements to the Swatch group forcing Bulova to go to Sellita for their (in my opinion) inferior automatic movements. You may wonder why some Gemini automatics have 25 jewels and some 26. Reason is because the 25 jewel movement is an ETA 2824-2 while the 26 jewel movement is a Sellita SW200. Below I've included a picture of one of my favorite Bulova's in my collection. The rare rose gold 63C109 Amerigo Quartz Chronograph. It is powered by a gold plated, 13 jewel, all metal Swiss Ronda Mastertech 8040N, The watch is nothing short of a masterpiece. Hope this helps.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

This was a gift from my boss, who inherited it and had no use for it. 1961 Royal Clipper. It's out of the rotation until it gets a service.


----------



## Samantha

That's a beautiful watch! The movements in those old autos are nice!
Samantha


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## doggbiter

My wife's 1969 Sea King. Acquired it earlier this year and just got it back from servicing. It's a touch small at 33mm for me, so my wife picked out a band, and wears it daily.


----------



## ÜberUhr

Came in yesterday - Bulova Accutron II Telluride 96B216


----------



## happy hooligan

Just got it yesterday also.

1969 Deep Sea Chronograph. I think it's my favorite version they made. I love the gray.
But oddities, it's dated "M9." and doesn't have "666 FEET" under the Bulova on the face.

Looking for the original end links for the bracelet if anyone knows where to get them.


----------



## toyotrust

Hello ALL, this is my first post with pictures. I am sorry if there is a limit to how many pictures you may post. This is my latest timepiece and so far I love it. The model is Bulova Men's 63A001 Kirkwood Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch. I waited a long time to buy it because it was out of stock or really expensive if in stock. I got it for a good deal on Cyber Monday.


----------



## 1955mercury

Wonder why the Roman numeral for "6" is upside down?


----------



## Accutronredux

M4 Caliber 214 Swiss Railroad Approved. Expected delivery tomorrow...:-!


----------



## simpletreasures

1955mercury said:


> Wonder why the Roman numeral for "6" is upside down?


Never even noticed it, until you mentioned it.....weird!!!


----------



## cel4145

1955mercury said:


> Wonder why the Roman numeral for "6" is upside down?


Notice all the roman numerals are laid out from the perspective of standing in the middle of the dial, looking out reading them. So all three have the bottom of the numeral facing in.


----------



## moneysworth

toyotrust said:


> Hello ALL, this is my first post with pictures. I am sorry if there is a limit to how many pictures you may post. This is my latest timepiece and so far I love it. The model is Bulova Men's 63A001 Kirkwood Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch. I waited a long time to buy it because it was out of stock or really expensive if in stock. I got it for a good deal on Cyber Monday.


Nice piece... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ManOnTime

Won a freshly overhauled/serviced Accutron 2181 on the bay tonight for what I think is a reasonable price. It'll be my first Bulova and my first Accutron, though I have admired them for a long time. I'm pretty excited to get it.

In August I picked this up on a whim for my wife. The auction had very blurry pictures and a lackluster description. I think I got a good one for the ~$12.42 (including shipping!) paid. Production date of 1966, I'm still a little unclear as to what model it is.


----------



## bsshog40

matlobi said:


> Won a freshly overhauled/serviced Accutron 2181 on the bay tonight for what I think is a reasonable price. It'll be my first Bulova and my first Accutron, though I have admired them for a long time. I'm pretty excited to get it.
> 
> In August I picked this up on a whim for my wife. The auction had very blurry pictures and a lackluster description. I think I got a good one for the ~$12.42 (including shipping!) paid. Production date of 1966, I'm still a little unclear as to what model it is.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That looks like a Gemini model. Very nice!!
> http://www.mybulova.com/watches/1966-gemini-7828
> 
> And actually the same pictures you are showing are whats on the bulova site!


----------



## Earthling789

I just received this nice Precisionist as a gift (to myself, lol)...

96B158 (sorry for the bad picture)


----------



## ManOnTime

I forgot I made that post!

Thanks for digging it up.



bsshog40 said:


> matlobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won a freshly overhauled/serviced Accutron 2181 on the bay tonight for what I think is a reasonable price. It'll be my first Bulova and my first Accutron, though I have admired them for a long time. I'm pretty excited to get it.
> 
> In August I picked this up on a whim for my wife. The auction had very blurry pictures and a lackluster description. I think I got a good one for the ~$12.42 (including shipping!) paid. Production date of 1966, I'm still a little unclear as to what model it is.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That looks like a Gemini model. Very nice!!
> Bulova 1966 Gemini | myBulova.com
> 
> And actually the same pictures you are showing are whats on the bulova site!
Click to expand...


----------



## cel4145

In case any of you guys would like a green Accutron II, I posted this to the deals thread today:



cel4145 said:


> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B215 Quartz Green Leather Watch for $172 at Jet
> https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...eather-Watch/d3692e97da1441dc87b33aed995a7e64
> 
> Amex has a $20 cash back on your statement deal on a $50 purchase from Jet that was previously mentioned in this thread. This alone would be bring the watch down to $152. Add in a 15% off coupon (Google for the typical 15% or 20% off deals from Jet for first time buyers). And this Accutron watch could be had for $126 if using Amex


I just ordered the white dial/blue hand Bulova Accutron II Survey 96B213 from jet. Will share pictures once I get it.


----------



## TeeRite

I picked up this Langford 96b159 over the summer.


----------



## Johnny Boy

This is the latest of my 7.


----------



## ManOnTime

It came in! I'm thrilled, it is much better than I hoped. Made a thread here.












matlobi said:


> Won a freshly overhauled/serviced Accutron 2181 on the bay tonight for what I think is a reasonable price. It'll be my first Bulova and my first Accutron, though I have admired them for a long time. I'm pretty excited to get it.


----------



## Fazzx

Just got the newer Accu-Swiss version, well pleased..

View attachment 6424490


----------



## Earthling789

Over the past couple of months, I've bought these for my Fiance'...

98P127 (SS/black IP w/11 diamonds), 98P116 (SS/gold w/date and 8 diamonds), and 98P115 (SS/gold w/4 diamonds)...

She's had a great birthday and Christmas this year! She wears a Seiko Solar to work, but loves her Bulova's for "dressing up", even when just lounging around the house


----------



## minuteman62

I guess this would be my latest Bulova accutron purchase. Its old school.

M6 (1966) Accutron Astronaut 14Kt Gold Bezel with Gold Bullet Band.


----------



## ManOnTime

Father in law surprised me with a 1968 back-set 214 he found in a box of his late father's posessions.


----------



## franco60

My latest purchase is 1970 666 ft surfboard chrono with Valjoux 7733. Also one of my favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

So I made myself wait until Xmas day to try out my new Accutron II 96B213. I had been looking for a light dial watch, and I am really loving this one. I've seen this dial described as a gray, but seems more of an off white to me. I enjoy how the blue second hand calls attention to itself against the background color of the dial and other black/silver markings. The case and the strap are very comfortable on my wrist. Just lots to love about it!


----------



## ManOnTime

cel4145 said:


> So I made myself wait until Xmas day to try out my new Accutron II 96B213. I had been looking for a light dial watch, and I am really loving this one. I've seen this dial described as a gray, but seems more of an off white to me. I enjoy how the blue second hand calls attention to itself against the background color of the dial and other black/silver markings. The case and the strap are very comfortable on my wrist. Just lots to love about it!
> 
> View attachment 6448761


I keep seeing these, and I keep wanting one. Such a beautiful, understated design.

The desire is more powerful now that I see it has a very strong resemblance to the 1968 back set that I posted a couple posts up in this thread.


----------



## KMCMax

Normally I would just buy one version but Kohl's turned out to be like a crack dealer with their "Kohl's cash" and stackable coupons, and I'm glad they were. I bought the orange version first and then used the Kohl's cash to buy the blue one. The blue one turns out to be my favorite of the two. Gorgeous! Got both for a tick over $500!


----------



## Accutronredux

NO(1970) Caliber 218 Swiss Bulova Accutron.


----------



## oztech

I got this for Christmas and it looks better in person pictures really don't do it justice.


Earthling789 said:


> I just received this nice Precisionist as a gift (to myself, lol)...
> 
> 96B158 (sorry for the bad picture)
> View attachment 6363537


----------



## oztech

I am thinking about getting one these since all my watches have black dials and this just strikes me as eye catching.


cel4145 said:


> So I made myself wait until Xmas day to try out my new Accutron II 96B213. I had been looking for a light dial watch, and I am really loving this one. I've seen this dial described as a gray, but seems more of an off white to me. I enjoy how the blue second hand calls attention to itself against the background color of the dial and other black/silver markings. The case and the strap are very comfortable on my wrist. Just lots to love about it!
> 
> View attachment 6448761


----------



## sixtysix

This just arrived yesterday, wow they used a big enough box!


----------



## moneysworth

Today I join the brother/sisterhood of the tuning fork. Don't know what took me so long. But one day with this watch and I now have tuning fork on the brain. Now I already want another one. This one is an elegant model 10k gold filled 214 M6 backset in excellent condition save for the initials on the case back which are not mine. 
The original band is a little thin for my wrist and I want to save it in case of resale. I have a 20mm Accutron leather band that I trimmed down to 18 at the lugs that should work fine. Excuse the pics. One of these days I got to get a better camera.


----------



## cel4145

KMCMax said:


> Normally I would just buy one version but Kohl's turned out to be like a crack dealer with their "Kohl's cash" and stackable coupons, and I'm glad they were. I bought the orange version first and then used the Kohl's cash to buy the blue one. The blue one turns out to be my favorite of the two. Gorgeous! Got both for a tick over $500!


You have seriously tempted me with that picture of the orange and black one. Plus, Jet.com has a deal where you get 10% off when you pay with Android Pay, bringing it down to $225. Seems like a really good deal for this watch. And in case anyone is interested, if you haven't purchased from Jet before, I believe you may be able to combine it with their 20% off for first purchase coupon, making it a steal


----------



## Accutronredux

Another 2181, this one a N7 (1977).


----------



## Johnny Boy

I have paid a deposit on this 98b226 from a local high street jeweller, they don't have it in stock but the company warehouse do. Got it at half price, will arrive at the store next Thursday.


----------



## FatTuesday

My Gemini Automatic Chronograph on Hirsch blue Kevlar strap...


----------



## bsshog40

Well I picked up this little 1959 La Petite for less than 20 bucks on the bay the other night. The wife loves the sellers pic of it but after I pull the movement and clean up the case and band for her, she'll like it even more.


----------



## KMCMax

cel4145 said:


> You have seriously tempted me with that picture of the orange and black one. Plus, Jet.com has a deal where you get 10% off when you pay with Android Pay, bringing it down to $225. Seems like a really good deal for this watch. And in case anyone is interested, if you haven't purchased from Jet before, I believe you may be able to combine it with their 20% off for first purchase coupon, making it a steal


There's a thread dedicated to the Accutron Snorkel II and I went through it looking for pics of the blue version (when deciding which one to get) and I think only one person bought the blue one so I went with orange (first). I ain't trying to talk anyone out of the orange, because it's beautiful, but the blue is out of this world. The iridescence of the blue dial is hard to capture in a pic but IRL you'll be sneaking peaks at your wrist every couple of minutes to see what it what it looks like from different angles/lighting etc. Whichever color, I find the bracelet with the links to be much nicer than the mesh. Those prices on jet.com are great, better than Kohls.


----------



## cel4145

KMCMax said:


> There's a thread dedicated to the Accutron Snorkel II and I went through it looking for pics of the blue version (when deciding which one to get) and I think only one person bought the blue one so I went with orange (first). I ain't trying to talk anyone out of the orange, because it's beautiful, but the blue is out of this world. The iridescence of the blue dial is hard to capture in a pic but IRL you'll be sneaking peaks at your wrist every couple of minutes to see what it what it looks like from different angles/lighting etc. Whichever color, I find the bracelet with the links to be much nicer than the mesh. Those prices on jet.com are great, better than Kohls.


I really like the contrast of the orange second hand with the orange Snorkel. That's what's drawing me to it.


----------



## meermatt

Just picked up the Bulova 97B135. Sweet talked the lady working there and got a great deal on it.


----------



## meermatt

Love the orange! Great purchase, my friend! I love Bulova's Sea King collection.


----------



## Dbhunter64

Johnny Boy said:


> This is the latest of my 7.


Which model is this? Looks almost exactly like my 98B212 except the crown and chrono pushers are polished rather than black on mine. Wait... is the finish gold or polished SS?


----------



## FatTuesday

My Accutron Automatic Diver (VX-200) with Coke bezel...


----------



## simpletreasures

meermatt said:


> Just picked up the Bulova 97B135. Sweet talked the lady working there and got a great deal on it.
> View attachment 6504354


Pretty snazzy!!!


----------



## tayloreuph

I've got the Orange on the mesh strap, which is my go to travel watch, but the mesh strap doesn't have much give to it. It's pretty stiff, more 'cuff' like than band-ish. And as it's metal, there' won't really be a 'softening'.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Dbhunter64 said:


> Which model is this? Looks almost exactly like my 98B212 except the crown and chrono pushers are polished rather than black on mine. Wait... is the finish gold or polished SS?


It's the 98b213 in Rose Gold, almost looks like a Copper colour. It is the same watch as the 98b212 (which I also have), only different colour, rose instead of silver.


----------



## Watch Carefully

This just arrived today:










It's is sweet, but I think I've decided to keep only the Telluride model I also bought recently.
I would love to see Bulova remake some of the other early Accutron models with funky shaped (the "d" model, for example). 
I totally dig what they are doing these days with the retro vibe.
Brad


----------



## TeeRite

I just got this VX200. It is a 28C05 with I believe is a 65C000 Bezel.


----------



## eliindetroit

Came across this awesome Spaceview at my watch maker Jose's shop - Art Dial in Southfield Michigan. And it is for sale


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

eliindetroit said:


> Came across this awesome Spaceview at my watch maker Jose's shop - Art Dial in Southfield Michigan. And it is for sale
> 
> View attachment 6576626


I certainly hope you picked it up! That is the limited edition Spaceview that they put in the 100th anniversary case. Mimics the Accutron logo.

Here's my 100th anniversary non-spaceview...:


----------



## chrisrook

Not much, but its my first Bulova and the price was so right. She needs some polishing and work, and she's also a tad bit small for my liking, but a Bulova nonetheless.


----------



## Stephendjb

My most recent purchase a Marine Star


----------



## cel4145

I can't decide.

Ordered both the Snorkel Accutron II 96B208 ($233) and Accu Swiss Telc 63B185 ($290 with Befrugal cash back) on New Years day, with the intention of keeping only one. I ordered the Snorkel through Jet.com, and it was supplied by Area Trend. Shipped out on the 2nd and I got it on Monday. The Watchery took all week to get it to me. Came in today.

























Obviously, much different style. The Accu Swiss is dressy enough for most occasions. The Snorkel is more fun. I like both about equally. Except, I did notice in trying to take some quick photos that the Accu Swiss is really bad about glare and reflections; very difficult to get a good photo of the dial. It's sapphire and while specs say it has some, it really needs better anti glare coating.

So tough decision.


----------



## cel4145

Ended up going with the Accu Swiss. Just too nice not to keep 

BTW: If any of you guys are collecting Accutron Chronographs, The Watchery has the 64C104 listed for $319, and then if you use Befrugal, you can take off another $30 with WINTER30 down to $289. Then if the Befrugal cash back rebate actually works, too, will bring it down even more:
Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches

You can only get to that price with that link.


----------



## Accutronredux

Yes I know...no second hand. The movement is a 2183 and does not have a second hand or day/date.


----------



## FatTuesday

Gemini on Accutron leather strap...


----------



## 1955mercury

I never would figure out what time it was with that watch.


----------



## FatTuesday

1955mercury said:


> I never would figure out what time it was with that watch.


It's 5:27 - the hands are stacked at the moment of the photo.


----------



## 1955mercury

FatTuesday said:


> It's 5:27 - the hands are stacked at the moment of the photo.


 OH! Ok. I thought it just had one big hand.


----------



## ManOnTime

Pretty little 1970 Caravelle diver style on a nice jubilee style bracelet.

Wife thinks it's pretty sweet.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

New additions today...My first Bulova's to what I expect will be many more...


----------



## silverwind2712




----------



## moneysworth

FatTuesday said:


> Gemini on Accutron leather strap...
> 
> View attachment 6643802


Hey FatTuesday, Whats the date code on that fine Gemini you're sporting ? Looking to have one for myself but keep running into black dials. Thanks.


----------



## moneysworth

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> New additions today...My first Bulova's to what I expect will be many more...
> View attachment 6665914


Congrats. And welcome to the forum. Two very nice pieces. Kinda surprised, no fork on the UHF...


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

moneysworth said:


> Congrats. And welcome to the forum. Two very nice pieces. Kinda surprised, no fork on the UHF...


I was surprised as well since I love the look of the fork on the dials, but it appears none of the Military styles sport the fork, only the Bulova name.


----------



## John MS

Latest is a Bulova Commander in a 14 k case from 1965.


----------



## tayloreuph

Here's my newest. Accutron 2183. No Swiss on the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded

silverwind2712 said:


> View attachment 6667626


Just collected mine from the post office today.


----------



## Accutronredux

Lucky find at Goodwill. Now it's off to Bob Piker for service and timing.


----------



## moneysworth

Fresh from the mail. Accutron 219 N6. Not a scratch on it. Humming along beautifully. Loving the hands, dial and a hacking movement.


----------



## ManOnTime

1940 unknown model with 10AX movement. Needs a longer strap (on order) and a new crystal. Unsure of what crystal I need.


----------



## moneysworth

matlobi said:


> 1940 unknown model with 10AX movement. Needs a longer strap (on order) and a new crystal. Unsure of what crystal I need.


Nice old mechanical...


----------



## cel4145

deluded said:


> Just collected mine from the post office today.


The black dial Surveyor Accutron II with bracelet (96B214) just popped up for $142 shipped in case anyone has been looking to get one of this series: Bulova 96B214 Mens Accutron II Collection Black Dial Steel Bracelet | eBay


----------



## deluded

cel4145 said:


> The black dial Surveyor Accutron II with bracelet (96B214) just popped up for $142 shipped in case anyone has been looking to get one of this series: Bulova 96B214 Mens Accutron II Collection Black Dial Steel Bracelet | eBay


Yup, I saw it, thanks for the heads up! Luckily it was the 96B213 that I bought. Was really tempted by the price of the 96B214 though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

matlobi said:


> 1940 unknown model with 10AX movement. Needs a longer strap (on order) and a new crystal. Unsure of what crystal I need.
> 
> View attachment 6695386


After some research, and posting on My Bulova, I believe this is an Emperor. There were a couple models that used the similar case, but the Emperor had the 21 jewel 10AX.

New crystal and strap on order as well.


----------



## julio13

UHF Pocket Watch


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## ManOnTime

matlobi said:


> 1940 unknown model with 10AX movement. Needs a longer strap (on order) and a new crystal. Unsure of what crystal I need.
> 
> View attachment 6695386


Did a minor restore and crystal replacement on this one today. Took the old crystal out, set the movement and dial aside, rubbed the case down with Brasso and then boiled it for about 5 minutes to loosen 75 years of grime. After that I cleaned it out with a soft bristle brush and allowed it to air dry.

Then it was on to the new crystal. It was my first time doing one, and it was easier than I thought. I did have to sand the crystal a bit to fit, and it's not 100% perfect, but it's acceptable to me. It makes the watch look *much* better. The new crystal has some magnification to it, and makes the dial easier to read. Now I'm just waiting for a new, longer strap.


----------



## 1955mercury

Good job Matlobi.


----------



## oztech




----------



## ArchieGoodwin

I believe my last purchased Accutron to be .....

...and my last purchased Bulova to be ...

Eric


----------



## mikeyt_53

1958 Princeton "B" c/w 10BP movement.


----------



## moneysworth

oztech said:


> View attachment 6794018


I have this exact same watch with a tuning fork at 12 o'clock. Wonder what happened here ? Hmmmmm...


----------



## ManOnTime

moneysworth said:


> I have this exact same watch with a tuning fork at 12 o'clock. Wonder what happened here ? Hmmmmm...


My understanding is going forward Bulova is only placing the tuning fork on Accutron II models.


----------



## Avee8tor

My 98B212.


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Bulova N7 from 1977. Pretty much like the Oceanographer 333 but with without the scrawl and an amazing blueish-silver dial.


----------



## Pete_JBK

moneysworth said:


> I have this exact same watch with a tuning fork at 12 o'clock. Wonder what happened here ? Hmmmmm...


Strangely, my 96B182 Wilton is missing the TF from the 12 oclock position on the dial but still has it on the crown and the strap buckle!


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Matlobi covered the answer a post or so ago. In a move to differentiate product lines, Bulova is only placing the tuning fork on Accutron II models. I believe I read a press release or perhaps it was on their website, that the tuning fork symbol will still be used, or seen on crowns, etc. on other models.

Eric


----------



## Accutronredux

Bulova Accutron Railroad Approved dial,caliber 214. Purchased on the Goodwill auction site. The watch is currently with Bob Piker for service and minor restoration.


----------



## LeatherMan64

Here are my two most recent Bulovas. My initial interest in 30s and 40s pieces quickly spiraled into Accutrons, leading me to repeatedly scour local pawn and antique shops, as well as all the usual online places. Pictured here are the two that I currently have in my possession. The one on the left was made in 1972 and hides a 2182 hummer under what I originally thought to be a badly mold or moisture damaged burgundy dial. It retains the original, matching two-tone bracelet with tuning fork clasp. After a bit of digging around, I've come to the conclusion that the dial is, in fact, in original condition, and is what I've seen lovingly referred to as a "dandruff dial". This is the only watch that has been able to kick my not-so-old-faithful Hamilton Khaki off my wrist for any length of time.

The second watch is perhaps even more beautiful, and is certainly more restrained. It's nothing too incredibly special, but what stuck out to me was the near pristine condition of the dial, hands, and even the caseback. It too also seems to have kept its original JB Champion bracelet, although the lack of tuning fork on the clasp does make me wonder a bit. Sadly, the gear train in this particular movement has given up the ghost. While i usually confine myself to a pretty stringent spending cap with vintage watches (the brown dial one came so inexpensively that the cost of a battery doubled my financial outlay), this one is just too beautiful to resign to a parts drawer. A replacement 2181 movement and a hand setter/puller are inbound, and hopefully soon I'll have not one but two of these awesome watches to choose from.

As I'm definitely an amateur at this, I would definitely appreciate an expert (or non-expert!) opinion on the correctness of the brown dial and the originality of the gold JB bracelet. If you've made it this far, thanks for reading my wall of text! I'm not sure the movement swap deserves its own thread or not, but in any event, pictures of the project will be added in this post or documented elsewhere here on the A,B,C subforum.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Congrats on discovering vintage Accutrons Leatherman64, they are certainly addictive. Not much time for a lengthy response at the moment, but I wanted to respond to tell you that I have an identical 2182 model, with a dial in the same type of condition. I had the same ponderings regarding the dial too. I'll post a pic or two later. Regarding the JB Champion bracelet, it may be from the same era, but I don't believe it's original to the watch. Others with more experience in this will probably drop in soon. 

Eric


----------



## eple

LeatherMan64 said:


> Here are my two most recent Bulovas. My initial interest in 30s and 40s pieces quickly spiraled into Accutrons, leading me to repeatedly scour local pawn and antique shops, as well as all the usual online places. Pictured here are the two that I currently have in my possession. The one on the left was made in 1972 and hides a 2182 hummer under what I originally thought to be a badly mold or moisture damaged burgundy dial. It retains the original, matching two-tone bracelet with tuning fork clasp. After a bit of digging around, I've come to the conclusion that the dial is, in fact, in original condition, and is what I've seen lovingly referred to as a "dandruff dial". This is the only watch that has been able to kick my not-so-old-faithful Hamilton Khaki off my wrist for any length of time.
> 
> The second watch is perhaps even more beautiful, and is certainly more restrained. It's nothing too incredibly special, but what stuck out to me was the near pristine condition of the dial, hands, and even the caseback. It too also seems to have kept its original JB Champion bracelet, although the lack of tuning fork on the clasp does make me wonder a bit. Sadly, the gear train in this particular movement has given up the ghost. While i usually confine myself to a pretty stringent spending cap with vintage watches (the brown dial one came so inexpensively that the cost of a battery doubled my financial outlay), this one is just too beautiful to resign to a parts drawer. A replacement 2181 movement and a hand setter/puller are inbound, and hopefully soon I'll have not one but two of these awesome watches to choose from.
> 
> As I'm definitely an amateur at this, I would definitely appreciate an expert (or non-expert!) opinion on the correctness of the brown dial and the originality of the gold JB bracelet. If you've made it this far, thanks for reading my wall of text! I'm not sure the movement swap deserves its own thread or not, but in any event, pictures of the project will be added in this post or documented elsewhere here on the A,B,C subforum.


I've seen examples of 218's with this particular bracelet before. However, I believe the "rule of thumb," is if the bracelet does not have a tuning fork on the clasp, it is not original. It should be noted that JB Champion, Kreisler, and Duchess all made OEM bracelets for Bulova. All of these were either signed with the tuning for logo, or "BULOVA."

Beautiful 218 though, I have a stainless steel 218 myself. Hunting for a 10k GF 214 to match my newly acquired Bulova JB Champion bracelet at present.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Leatherman64, here's a pic of my identical 2182 model with the "dandruff" dial. Unfortunately it's a non runner for the time being - bad coils if I recall. Perhaps someday I'll have it serviced, but other models have my attention for the moment.

Eple stated above what I've read referring to originality of bracelets. I'll say; however, that I really like that model JB Champion bracelet, it's certainly one of the nicer looking ones out there, and it looks great on that particular Accutron. A nice match.



Eric


----------



## simpletreasures

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Leatherman64, here's a pic of my identical 2182 model with the "dandruff" dial. Unfortunately it's a non runner for the time being - bad coils if I recall. Perhaps someday I'll have it serviced, but other models have my attention for the moment.
> 
> Eple stated above what I've read referring to originality of bracelets. I'll say; however, that I really like that model JB Champion bracelet, it's certainly one of the nicer looking ones out there, and it looks great on that particular Accutron. A nice match.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


I've got to ask Eric............. is that a custom redial??? A bad paint job or is it intentional??????:-s


----------



## LeatherMan64

Thanks so much Eric and Eple for weighing in. I figured the lack tuning fork on the gold JB meant it was a no go, but I seem to recall seeing one or two other accutrons with the same bracelet. 

Eric- Thanks for the pic of your 218! Truth be told, I'm not sure whether to be jealous or thankful that mine isn't as...textured? as yours. I wonder whether they came that way from the factory or if something in the makeup of the paint/stain on the dial causes this to happen?Good looking watch though, and your end links seem to be in way better shape than mine, which are a bent up mess.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

No SimpleTreasures, that's not a redial as far as I can tell. The watch should be original. I seen threads elsewhere where people talked about this dial looking like this. I'm not sure how the original dial was supposed to look. Perhaps an old catalog pic or advertisement will shed some light on it. I'll have to look into it. Crazy huh? 

LeatherMan64, many people don't put much thought into whether the strap is original, unless it's a bracelet. From what I've read, many people would opt for a different strap or bracelet upon purchase, and change it out right there. As long as the bracelet is age appropriate, i.e., a vintage strap or bracelet from the same time period, it's a go for me. I think that particular bracelet is one of the sharper ones out there. 

As for the dial...be jealous! ;-) Mine is more [email protected]#$ked up than yours. I think I recall reading somewhere that the dial did have some sort of textured look to it like this. Gonna check the Bulova catalog at mybulova.com for a pic. 

By the way, this model does wear very nice on the wrist. Surprisingly lightweight, and perhaps due to the curvature of the case, it just disappears on the wrist. 

Eric


----------



## eple

LeatherMan64 said:


> Thanks so much Eric and Eple for weighing in. I figured the lack tuning fork on the gold JB meant it was a no go, but I seem to recall seeing one or two other accutrons with the same bracelet.
> 
> Eric- Thanks for the pic of your 218! Truth be told, I'm not sure whether to be jealous or thankful that mine isn't as...textured? as yours. I wonder whether they came that way from the factory or if something in the makeup of the paint/stain on the dial causes this to happen?Good looking watch though, and your end links seem to be in way better shape than mine, which are a bent up mess.


You're very right. I've seen a lot of the same bracelets offered on our Accutrons as OEM (signed) "bulova" bracelets, and I've seen the exact same bracelets unsigned (manufacturer signed, but not branded) available as aftermarket bracelets.

A good example is the JB Champion mesh backed, ladder bracelet. This comes with a signed OR unsigned clasp; bracelet on the right:


----------



## cel4145

My 96B213 got a brother, the 96B214:


----------



## Drak

One week old Bulova Military. Nice cool watch - there is no anti-reflective coating though.


----------



## SAM2

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Leatherman64, here's a pic of my identical 2182 model with the "dandruff" dial. Unfortunately it's a non runner for the time being - bad coils if I recall. Perhaps someday I'll have it serviced, but other models have my attention for the moment.
> 
> Eple stated above what I've read referring to originality of bracelets. I'll say; however, that I really like that model JB Champion bracelet, it's certainly one of the nicer looking ones out there, and it looks great on that particular Accutron. A nice match.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric











1972 Accutron Date and Day "AH" 
The textured burgundy dial on this model often has white specks that are thought to be original but I'm not so sure that was the intent. Just the fact that it is more pronounced on some than others makes me wonder what that dial looked like fresh from the factory. Under high magnification it looks more like oxidation around the embedded particles in the paint. My "AH" was hideously pox-marked on arrival so, I had nothing to lose. I didn't want to be too aggressive. A pointed cotton swab dampened in isopropyl alcohol removed the majority of what ever was growing there.


----------



## ManOnTime

I really like the way those dials have aged. It looks like a star field. Very distinctive, and in my opinion, attractive.


----------



## simpletreasures

SAM2 said:


> 1972 Accutron Date and Day "AH"
> The textured burgundy dial on this model often has a white specks that are thought to be original but I'm not so sure that was the intent. Just the fact that it is more pronounced on some than others makes me wonder what that dial looked like fresh from the factory. Under high magnification it looks more like oxidation around the embedded particles in the paint. My "AH" was hideously pox-marked on arrival so, I had nothing to lose. I didn't want to be too aggressive. A pointed cotton swab dampened in isopropyl alcohol removed the majority of what ever was growing there.


I spent more than a few hours yesterday looking through all the ads I could find online, but sadly couldn't find one that specifically talked or described this particular "fashion statement" as far as the dial is concerned. You'd think that if Bulova did this intentionally they'd have described it at least somewhere.

I personally like it but it would be a read b*tch if you sent it of to a re-finisher!!!!!!!!!! o|


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Good to see ya Sam2. I like your Day/Date "AH." Thanks for doing the legwork too. I recall that catalog pic at mybulova.com I believe. Yes, I completely agree with your assessment of that dial looking the way it does as not being Bulova's intent. I wonder if there were any bumps at all on the dial when they were new. 

Matlobi, funny that you mentioned a star field. I recall a previous discussion of these watches and the same thing was noted. It apparently does conjure up that feeling when looked at. 

Eric


----------



## WesternNYer

nice photography!


----------



## Silurian

My new Accutron ii and my first Bulova.


----------



## fresno1232001

One of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen, and I've seen a lot. I would not wear that out of the house, and only in well-padded areas of the house.



toyotrust said:


> Hello ALL, this is my first post with pictures. I am sorry if there is a limit to how many pictures you may post. This is my latest timepiece and so far I love it. The model is Bulova Men's 63A001 Kirkwood Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch. I waited a long time to buy it because it was out of stock or really expensive if in stock. I got it for a good deal on Cyber Monday.


----------



## barracuda

Its may little baby


----------



## notezildjian

Just get it as last few days. And also one of my favorite.


----------



## Accutronredux

the goodwill auction site purchase ...taking a place among the other Railroad Approved watches in the collection.


----------



## minuteman62

Accutronredux said:


> the goodwill auction site purchase ...taking a place among the other Railroad Approved watches in the collection.


I stunning RR collection!!! Only one slot left but I think you need to just buy a bigger case. No fun to run out of room!!!!:-!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I'm back! :-D


----------



## ManOnTime

1967 Caravelle with 11DP (Citizen 0241) 17 jewel movement. Snap on caseback and still has the "C" signed crown.

Bought for the princely sum of $5.59. Came with a period correct Speidel expansion, but I switched it to this thin lizard print.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Accutronredux, that's a fantastic railroad approved collection. No doubt you have one of the most complete, and nicest Accutron collections I've seen to date. Since receiving one of my 214 RR's back, here's a pic of my little railroad collection.



Congrats on picking up that latest one from GW auction site. I've made a few very nice "scores" there, but it seems that prices there are now being driven high, even on pieces I wouldn't consider bidding on. Here's one of my favorite picks from there, and one of my best scores, a solid 14kt gold cased 2182.



Eric


----------



## Johnny Boy

96b209

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/joshpool/media/Bulova-Accutron-II-96B209-20150110-4_zpsfe9uo0o7.jpg.html]


----------



## jenyang

Gorgeous watches. Hats off to Bulova's variety of designs and build quality. My first Swiss auto.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Not actually wild about it. Thin hands that sort of blend in with the dial. Takes an extra couple of seconds to get the actual time.

No worries though, I dig it overall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvin916

Loving this piece


----------



## Houls

Bulova Sea King 98B244 diver. Sapphire crystal, 300m WR, screw down crown and pushers, UHF quartz chrono movement, super luminova.


----------



## Raider89

Amazing piece I recently got :blush:


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## caktaylor

My newest Bulova is, unfortunately, not a happy story. I ordered a Moon Watch from Macy's. I received it about half an hour ago. My first clue that something was not right was the "Accu-Swiss" outer box.

No big deal, right. I mean, the inner box was correct. So, I opened the inner box to find that the strap changing tool was missing and the plastic crystal protector was missing. Obviously a return. But, maybe the tool was put in with the owner's manual. So, I lifted out the tray. Not only was there no watch tool, but there was no owner's instructions (or any other paperwork).

So, it looks like this one is going back. Boo.


----------



## Proflig8tor

Quite old, but brand new to me. Just a humming away for almost 50 years ...


----------



## mattmacklind




----------



## how2collect

More photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/accutron-ii-alpha-96a155-moon-chronograph-96b251-3245993.html


----------



## zed073




----------



## mattmacklind




----------



## Askofu

My first Bulova, a gift from a good friend in Boston that just arrived here in Africa last week. Spends a lot of time on my wrist and wow is it accurate, Bulova Precisionist in blue.









Love that hypnotic sweeping second hand. Don't know what I'll do when I need a new battery, don't have 'em here in the African bush, but I'm sure I can figure something out in the next couple of years.


----------



## minuteman62

This is what a Doctors Pulsation would look like if it was ever offered in a B case. This is only temporary as the original case/caseback and crystal are being restored. The movement will be returned to its original GF case once it returns.


----------



## minuteman62

Proflig8tor said:


> Quite old, but brand new to me. Just a humming away for almost 50 years ...


Did you happen to buy that off "boughtaload" on eBay? Just curious.....


----------



## PastyDuchy

wearing my brand new latest arrival apparently from 1963 although yet to confirm it's legit - looks most like a Jet Clipper but haven't found this model yet. Pic is from the listing so not ideal, I'll upload a better one tomorrow if anyone wants to see it more clearly


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Purchased the Sea King 262 kHz last week and been loving it. Big watch but wears very well, especially since I swapped the rubber for this Crown & Buckle leather strap...I'm debating on ordering the steel band from Bulova to change the look on occasion?


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Gryffindor

My first! This is the bracelet model. I immediately removed that, placed it on nylon. Because reasons. I have a nylon problem.


----------



## squash master

Loving this new addition - 1970 Deep Sea.


----------



## Tseg




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Snorkel 96B209 on a light brown Ostrich strap


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

A new outfit on the Snorkel 96B209 courtesy of Crown & Buckle


----------



## arogle1stus

Banned:
Mulling over picking up a Marine Star or Precisionist.
A real poser.
First Bulova was a Bulova Accutron RR Grade. Bought it for use in my job as locomotive Engr
Twin Fork Synthetic Crystal. Faultless timekeeping. A must working on the UP RR.
I also had 2 Hamilton pocket watches (formerly the only watches FRA would approve for RR use)

Bulova was taken over by Citizen/Miyota in 2009. A good thing IMO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Relo60

Just arrived my 96B158 Precisionist. Ever since I tried this watch at a store, it has been on my short (long) list. Finally pulled the trigger. Very comfy and light. Love the sweeping second hand. Can't get it off my wrist.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Jimmy C

I am an automatic guy for sure, but I absolutely love my Bulova I bought two months ago.....dead on accuracy since day one with a beautiful sweeping UHF movement...I have been using it as of late to time my automatics as it really is +/- 0 per day.....best Quartz movement hands down......I wear this 2-3 times a week to work....and looks great on my newest Swiss ammo strap.....


----------



## wwarren




----------



## Chuso

The Bulova moon is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDTempo

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel. Got it yesterday and haven't taken it off (but I did work an overnight shift last night). The smooth sweep second hand is as elegant as all the reviews say. The red on the internal bezel is just a touch faded (to give that vintage feel). The bzel rotates smoothly with the non-screw down crown at 2 o'clock but I've used it 1/2 a dozen times and it stays put! Domed sapphire crystal gives a neat retro distortion to the numerals at certain angles. Screw down setting crown is signed. The bracelet is so-so (but not bad for the $150 I paid at The Watchery) and does have a half link for more precise sizing. The push-button deployant clasp is made from block steel-not stamped and functions smoothly. Waiting for a black and red NATO strap. The lume is pretty pathetic but the user's manual says it's not really for diving - I've just attributed to another design feature to give a retro feel.


----------



## ManOnTime

1973 Caravelle "Digital".

I've been wanting on of these for a while, but most are just minute and jumping hour. Lucked out and found on with what I wanted; rotating seconds minute and jumping hour.

It came on a Drema expansion bracelet that was a bit too snug, so I swapped it to a leather NATO style for now.

Bulova/Caravelle 11OWU 17 jewel movement, 21,600bph.

Sorry for the poor pics.


----------



## MrMagoo

Here is my newest one.
Love this watch, it's very accurate, it gains 0.75 seconds per day.
It gained 12 seconds in 16 days so far, very impressive.
This watch has the Sellita SW200-1 automatic movement.


----------



## MrMagoo

Here is my newest one.
Love this watch, it's very accurate, it gains 0.75 seconds per day.
It gained 12 seconds in 16 days so far, very impressive.
This watch has the Sellita SW200-1 automatic movement.


----------



## minuteman62

These are my latest twosome.

M3 (1963) Spaceview "C" 214 Style 21026/w correct Kreisler Coffin Link Bracelet. Movement is correct M2. 



And second is my M7 (1967) Doctors Pulsation Dagger Lug 214/w a GF Brick Link Bracelet.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Love bulova atm, even their low end stuff looks amazing shame there isn't much variety on here as you guys take some cracking pics.


----------



## awrose

A-15 reissue with double timing bezels:


----------



## ManOnTime

awrose said:


> A-15 reissue with double timing bezels:


Oh my....


----------



## bsshog40

Just picked this one off ebay the other night. Should be in tomorrow. Hope it looks as good as the pics.


----------



## tayloreuph

awrose said:


> A-15 reissue with double timing bezels:


Awrose does the inner track rotate, like with the Snorkel models?

Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## awrose

tayloreuph said:


> Awrose does the inner track rotate, like with the Snorkel models?


It's similar, but both the hour and minute bezel rotate separately, hence the three crowns. The original seems to have been a WWII era attempt to make a watch that could keep track of multi-hour elapsed time without an actual chronograph movement: Bulova Type A-15 Elapsed Time Watch


----------



## humphrj

My latest, first and only Bulova.

1971 Deep Sea 'B'. Timekeeping is awesome. About 1 second per week.


----------



## CamelJockey

moneysworth said:


> Fresh from the mail. Accutron 219 N6. Not a scratch on it. Humming along beautifully. Loving the hands, dial and a hacking movement.


where can i find one like this? would love this with a metal mesh band


----------



## CamelJockey

where can i find one like this? how much would it cost?


----------



## Accutronredux

The first ladies Accutron in my collection; N0 caliber 218, "431".


----------



## Accutronredux

I bought the companion model...N0 caliber 218 "430"


----------



## simpletreasures

Accutronredux said:


> I bought the companion model...N2 caliber 218 "430"


*Looks like NOS!
*


----------



## normanparkinson

My latest Bulova, actually my first Bulova...


----------



## akajack

Arrived today from the original owner.


----------



## kingcobbler

Waiting for this to arrive


----------



## tayloreuph

Just picked this Franken up today









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## alexir

My new Snorkel. Had my eyes on it for a while, now the price was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Squirrelly

Got this Bulova Marine Star quartz chrono a couple of months ago. I replaced the original metal band with a dark blue leather "Rally" strap to give it a more sporty appearance. I also feel leather bands are far more comfortable both summer & winter.


----------



## Earthling789

Picked up this little gem over the weekend... $30 from a thrift shop! They thought it didn't work, but a fresh battery and it has been keeping perfect time so far  It was very clean inside and out, with only a few scratches on the bracelet and clasps. With a good cleaning and buffing this 96D09 from 2007 will look good as new!

BTW, yes it has a second-hand, but for some reason it didn't show up in the picture... guess it is too thin and the lighting wasn't right?









Does anyone know the designation/name of the band? I really like the fit/feel of it and think one like this would look great on my Precisionist?


----------



## kingcobbler

It arrived. Astronaut.


----------



## Accutronredux

Congratulations...one good looking Astronaut.


----------



## kingcobbler

Accutronredux said:


> Congratulations...one good looking Astronaut.


Thanks redux. Looking forward to giving it some wrist time.


----------



## borchard929

Just bought my first Bulova, a 96B134, at a Pawn Shop today for $50










Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

kingcobbler said:


> Thanks redux. Looking forward to giving it some wrist time.


Be warned...Astronauts are like potato chips, you can't stop at just one!


----------



## UK humbug

Accutronredux said:


> Be warned...Astronauts are like potato chips, you can't stop at just one!


My current diet consists purely of potato chips so I can save for a second Astronaut!


----------



## tayloreuph

New Deep Sea in need of movement tlc. Seems incredibly clean. No scratches on the case, dial looks amazing. Almost makes me wonder about a fake, but who would fake a 218 Accutron in the sub $500's???









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## kingcobbler

Thanks Redux, now you have me worried... Haha.


----------



## jlondono77

Bulova Gemini Auto


----------



## Thunder1

Bulova Accu Swiss Type A-15 reissue...#372 of 500..


----------



## time-man

jlondono77 said:


> Bulova Gemini Auto
> View attachment 9145162


Great dial on that one. Very easy to read! I like the red tip accent on the second hand.


----------



## awrose

Thunder1 said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Type A-15 reissue...#372 of 500..


Huh, we have siblings. Mine is 373!


----------



## Thunder1

awrose said:


> Huh, we have siblings. Mine is 373!


Small world!!!...I purchased mine from Amazon.com..and you?..just curious, what drew you to it?...had you ever heard of this offering before?..


----------



## awrose

I just stumbled across it on Amazon while browsing one day, and really liked the look of it. Then when I looked into it a bit and found out the history I had to have it


----------



## Houls

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Astute-C




----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming 98b210


----------



## Resears

1969 Sea King


----------



## Houls

I am on a Bulova rampage. Accutron II MoonView 96B207. That Precisionist sweeping second hand is glorious.


----------



## journeyforce

Well not a Bulova exactly but it does say Licensed by Bulova(or something like that) on the inside of the caseback and it does have tuning forks. And I want to show it off


This is my mint condition 1977 Omega f300. This version of the tuning fork movement was sent out to the folks at COSC that do the chronometer testing and was awarded the right to display Chronometer on the dial and literature.


In comparing this watch (and the other 2 f300 watches I have) with my 1960's Accutron Astronaut and 1969 218 it seems that the f300 watches have a higher pitched humming to them.


This particular watch I just bought for cheap and with its large size and chunky case looks right at home in 2016.


----------



## yankeexpress

4 Bulova Chronos










22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs, 96b251




























98b210 on bracelet from 98b212


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

yankeexpress said:


> 4 Bulova Chronos


And the running seconds hands are all within a second of each other. 

I miss the simplicity of having three watches that all agreed what time it was.


----------



## Accutronredux

journeyforce said:


> Well not a Bulova exactly but it does say Licensed by Bulova(or something like that) on the inside of the caseback and it does have tuning forks. And I want to show it off
> 
> This is my mint condition 1977 Omega f300. This version of the tuning fork movement was sent out to the folks at COSC that do the chronometer testing and was awarded the right to display Chronometer on the dial and literature.
> 
> In comparing this watch (and the other 2 f300 watches I have) with my 1960's Accutron Astronaut and 1969 218 it seems that the f300 watches have a higher pitched humming to them.
> 
> This particular watch I just bought for cheap and with its large size and chunky case looks right at home in 2016.


Great looking Omega. Here is the tuning fork movement in your watch.








The Accutron tuning fork movement also spawned a Soviet era model, the Slava Transistor 2937 produced from 1964 - 1972. Estimates for total production range from 1 to 5 thousand. These side by side pictures gives clear evidence as to the 2937's DNA.


----------



## arogle1stus

moneysworth:
Be glad byou have part of the hole in your collectin filled
Looking for a 218 RR version or at the least a 214 verson in the "Affordables" category
Just recieved my Marine Star 98B159 last week. Precisionist desires. Marine Star budget
Already had one precisionist,

X Traindriver Art


----------



## happy hooligan

my new 1970 Snorkel Pre-Restored


----------



## Bodyblue

I loved the blue one so much I got a black faced one. It came on black leather so I put it on heavy mesh and ordered a black heavy mesh to go with it.


----------



## PaulJ

My new Bulova. Its an odd one. Perhaps someone can tell me a little about it?


----------



## PaulJ

Ok. I did a little research. 1957 . 17 jewels.


----------



## 1955mercury

Hi PaulJ. The case back has "L6" stamped on it which would indicate a 1956 Bulova. If the movement has "L7" for 1957 stamped on it most likely the movement has been swapped.


----------



## yankeexpress

96b237 (commonly called a Snorkel)










Same movement as the Moonwatch with the addition of the 8 o'clock crown controlling the internal dive bezel.


----------



## yankeexpress

Double post.


----------



## tayloreuph

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 9474810
> View attachment 9474818
> 
> 
> I loved the blue one so much I got a black faced one. It came on black leather so I put it on heavy mesh and ordered a black heavy mesh to go with it.
> View attachment 9474826


Bodyblue, is that a quartz movement? I saw a similar one with a green bezel and some diamond that I let get away and have regretted it ever since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougG

Had my eye on this since it was first announced. So glad I finally bought one - delivered a couple of hours ago. b-)


----------



## borchard929

Birthday gift from my wife 









Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

DougG wrote, "Had my eye on this since it was first announced. So glad I finally bought one - delivered a couple of hours ago. b-) "

Congrats DougG. I need to pull the trigger on one of these also. If I could only stop my vintage Accutron fascination long enough ;-)

Eric
___


----------



## DanishGirl

Bought this as a gift ...Love it so much I might get one for myself


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

ArchieGoodwin said:


> I believe my last purchased Accutron to be .....
> 
> ...and my last purchased Bulova to be ...
> 
> Eric


Eric, can you tell me the size of this watch? Thanks


----------



## config

Have you adjusted the 1/10th second hand yet? Mine was off like that until I read that you can center it by pulling out the crown (2nd stop) then pressing the 4 o'clock chrono button until it's centered properly. 
Love the watch!


DougG said:


> Had my eye on this since it was first announced. So glad I finally bought one - delivered a couple of hours ago. b-)


----------



## JP71624

PaulJ said:


> My new Bulova. Its an odd one. Perhaps someone can tell me a little about it?


Looks like a 1956 Bulova Storm King, Paul.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624




----------



## MDT IT

......look for the intruder :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## DougG

config said:


> Have you adjusted the 1/10th second hand yet? Mine was off like that until I read that you can center it by pulling out the crown (2nd stop) then pressing the 4 o'clock chrono button until it's centered properly.
> Love the watch!


Yes indeed, I adjusted it the day after I got it. Love mine too.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

MrShutterSpeed said:


> Eric, can you tell me the size of this watch? Thanks


I believe this model is currently unavaiable. I purchased it off Amazon awhile back. They advertise it as having a 40mm diameter case, with 20mm lugs (strap size). From the look of the diagram currently still up at Amazon (search under Bulova 96a102) it appears that the 40mm case diameter size is with the crown. Without it looks like around 38mm? I'll have to measure my own to confirm.

Eric


----------



## Squirrelly

Don't recall if I posted here... My Bulova Marine Star chrono:









I replaced the original equipment stainless bracelet with a dark blue leather "Rally" strap.


----------



## MDT IT

Accutron Anniversary '75..;-)


----------



## pantagruel

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel.


----------



## MDT IT

The secret...b-)


----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Just ordered this. Should be here next week. My first Bulova. I love the idea of a quartz with a sweeping second hand.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

My 96B208 just arrived


----------



## karesz501

I have the snorkel on a nice Hirsch robby strap:


----------



## yankeexpress

96b237 Snorkel chrono


----------



## COYI

I've just ordered the same Snorkel chrono. It looks like a great watch.


----------



## kirkschroder

vintage 90b51! Eta 905.441 movement. Works like a top

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksuarez56

My latest


----------



## TradeKraft

karesz501 said:


> I have the snorkel on a nice Hirsch robby strap:


Great looking combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

I usually collect vintage watches but could not resist this one, it sits on the wrist nicely, and IMO looks more expensive than it actually is!

Marine Star 100


----------



## v8chrono

JP71624 said:


>


I love the look of these, any one know the model number please?


----------



## COYI

It's the A-15 reissue


----------



## topper78

COYI said:


> I've just ordered the same Snorkel chrono. It looks like a great watch.


I keep looking them... but have not pulled he trigger yet... I m guessing one day I will see a stupid cheap deal and just finally pick one up...


----------



## topper78

COYI said:


> It's the A-15 reissue


Now that is a watch I am really sorry I didn't jump on when they were cheap.. not crazy about the PVD version, love the stainless...


----------



## Aless

Got this a couple days ago. Awesome watch and my first Bulova. Any information (other than what the official specs offering) about the movement will be highly appreciated. It would be nice to know how many jewels etc. Anyway, very satisfied with it so far


----------



## Accutronredux

N3 caliber 218 "Woodie"


----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/580f16bc86e36/IMG_20161025_101721.jpg?
I Love My Sea King

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Snorkel arrived today.


----------



## MDT IT

Rare model Bulova Accutron cushion case " Jumbo -TV"


----------



## PastyDuchy

I've already sold these on (didn't even get the chance to wear the AA) but thought they might be of interest. 1950 Academy Award "R", 1960 President "OW", 1953 Marlboro - the President even had its original strap


----------



## PastyDuchy

I also uploaded pics of a mystery 1929 bulova to the vintage forum today asking for any info https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/unknown-1929-bulova-centre-second-hand-10an-3705194.html any ideas?


----------



## kuhar

My Sea King collection.

























Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## bbasch

moon watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

:roll:;-)


----------



## Keithcozz

FIRST BULOVA!

New watch day! *BULOVA *_Snorkel II_...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Here are my three Bulova Precisionists in the order that I acquired them.









Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183









Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131

​


----------



## javadave61

hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210
> 
> View attachment 9864050


That there is one amazing watch. It's been on my wish list for some time.


----------



## Minorcollector

hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210
> 
> View attachment 9864050
> 
> 
> ​


Dang it. I was perfectly happy with my current collection. Now I need one of these.


----------



## senorgreg

Love my Accutron VX-200, great understated watch. Also, amazing bang for the buck!


----------



## wongthian2

BulovaFerrari montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## kuhar

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Captain Crandall




----------



## BenchGuy

Has anyone noticed that we are coming up on the anniversary of this thread. Hope the folks who posted in Dec 2015 have "new" latest Bulovas...
BG


----------



## Accutronredux

M8 caliber 218 Roman Dial Calendar "AF"


----------



## MDT IT

The Captain's watch (Apollo 15)


----------



## ManOnTime

I just got in a 1972 Accutron 218. The heavy 18k electroplate case is in great condition, as is the entire watch overall.

One problem: The battery strap is missing, so I have no way to see if it works or not.

Does anyone happen to have one (and the top screw) they are willing to part with or know of a good source for the part without having to buy an entire movement?
Thanks!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

matlobi said:


> I just got in a 1972 Accutron 218. The heavy 18k electroplate case is in great condition, as is the entire watch overall.
> 
> One problem: The battery strap is missing, so I have no way to see if it works or not.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have one (and the top screw) they are willing to part with or know of a good source for the part without having to buy an entire movement?
> Thanks!


If I go any more down the early electric/electronic rabbit hole, I'm buying a variable power supply for this reason. I still haven't been able to check a Landeron 4750 for running because literally no battery sold fits and my attempts at fabricating a spacer/spring failed.

I feel your pain.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Arrived today . . .


----------



## Gary Drainville

And a strap change . . .


----------



## ResidentR

Pre-holiday get together with family this evening... I was aware that my grandfather had a collection of watches, but he gave it to a cousin of mine before he passed. This evening, I asked my cousin about them, curious to see what sort of taste my grandfather had in watches. While I was pretty confident it wasn't going to be a box of Rolexes, I was not expecting the entire collection to be almost nothing but Acutrons! Apparently there was some gentleman that would stop by on a semi-regular basis to sell my grandfather Acutrons out of the back of his car, and he got quite a collection out of them!

This one is in need of some work - obviously needs a battery and I believe the crown is not functioning properly since I'm unable to set the time. I'm hoping it won't be terribly expensive to have repaired. I know very little about the Acutrons and I'm excited to learn more.


----------



## MDT IT

Anniversary '75


----------



## tanksndudes

First Bulova. First quartz. First watch to arrive in December...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MDT IT

Magnification


----------



## househalfman

Put mine on a rally strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

Just picked her up


----------



## Accutronredux

N2 caliber 218 w/Roman Numeral dial...


----------



## Elkins45

The two in front, obviously. The best part of my Black Friday spending spree.


----------



## Tom T.

My new Moon watch with a Gulf NATO strap:


----------



## Ron521

I've only owned two, a Caravelle in 1975, and this one, a 96a119...one of the last made before the tuning fork logo was discontinued.


----------



## cel4145

I don't know how I missed this one before, but I just discovered the Accu-Swiss 63A120. What a great looking military style vintage design with an ETA manual winding movement. Found one on Ebay for $239 and it's on the way!









I don't understand why more people don't take advantage of some of the great bargains on Accu-Swiss watches.


----------



## omegagmt

This is my first Bulova. I'm usually a Rolex guy. This model caught my eye. The curv laid over my wrist perfectly like it was made for me. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Anyone know how to read the serial number. Want to know production date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zealot




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Just became a member of the, "Moonies Club"...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

BenchGuy said:


> Has anyone noticed that we are coming up on the anniversary of this thread. Hope the folks who posted in Dec 2015 have "new" latest Bulovas...
> BG


Started the, "Infamous 666" thread..., please see above post.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/lets-see-those-infamous-bulova-666s-2650793.html


----------



## DucMike

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Just became a member of the, "Moonies Club"...


Guess you can count me in with ya moonies. My first growed-up watch & I think I like it...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## Razzman

Moon watch for Christmas









and a 96B015 arrived Wednesday









​


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa

This is the most beautiful watch I have seen in a while. What's the reference number?
Thanks.



omegagmt said:


> This is my first Bulova. I'm usually a Rolex guy. This model caught my eye. The curv laid over my wrist perfectly like it was made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to read the serial number. Want to know production date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

fatehbajwa said:


> This is the most beautiful watch I have seen in a while. What's the reference number?
> Thanks.


96A185

http://www.bulova.com/collections/bulova-curv/products/96a185


----------



## brandon\

Bulova BVA 96A144


----------



## cel4145

brandon\ said:


> 96A185
> 
> Bulova 96A185 Men's Curv Chronograph Watch | Bulova


Note that you can also see it at the six o'clock position the back of the case in the photos that were provided. Not sure for how long Bulova has been doing that, but you can typically find the number on the case back, and it will be 6 characters long.


----------



## Resears

Here's my tiny rectangular Bulova (from 1929)


----------



## sailon01

Here's my new (to me) Super Seville


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

vanilla.coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I have seen this one in blue as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Untitled by Eric Olsen, on Flickr

A Bulova women's piece I won via auction lot. Picked it up for my wife but unfortunately it's going to need repair. Hoping it's something minor. The watch reminds me of some of the Dior pieces that Bulova made in the past, although this one's not marked on the dial as such.

Also, I've been very frustrated with Photobucket as of late and am trying out Flickr. Any other suggestions as to a good, free photo host?

Eric


----------



## brandon\

Imgur.


----------



## mrspeedmaster

My 262 kHZ Bulova... No wonder those cases are so large. It is all movement.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Both are new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

Am I seeing correctly, that the UHF chrono movement uses a single 1.5V button cell? I thought all of the 262kHz movements used a lithium (3V) cell.

The case did not need to be that big though, the same movement is used in a 42mm watch.



mrspeedmaster said:


> My 262 kHZ Bulova... No wonder those cases are so large. It is all movement.
> 
> View attachment 10442346


----------



## vanilla.coffee

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Very nice! I have seen this one in blue as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where have you seen it please? 
Link?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

On a Hirsch strap, I hate deployants!










A steal at £115 on eBay!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> On a Hirsch strap, I hate deployants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A steal at £115 on eBay!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968


----------



## vanilla.coffee

New pick up. Love it !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter

New moon watch. Love it. Fits beautifully on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Bulova accuswiss blue dial, lovely dress watch! IMHO


----------



## WichitaViajero

I can see why! Sooooo. Coooooooooooool!


vanilla.coffee said:


> New pick up. Love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

This one just made a landing in Miami today, whoa this site is dangerous I've been on here a few months only and have already made 3 watch purchases, yikes


----------



## DucMike

JDom58 said:


> This one just made a landing in Miami today, whoa this site is dangerous I've been on here a few months only and have already made 3 watch purchases, yikes
> 
> View attachment 10538562
> 
> 
> View attachment 10538578
> 
> 
> View attachment 10538586


Only three? I signed up middle of last month & after having been watch-free for the better part of 3 years (phones tell time too, right?),I find myself with 4 new timepieces, a 5th inbound & jonesin' for a 6th. Blaaarrr!!!


----------



## Razzman

This is on my list too! I kinda like the gold case on the brown strap, like the way it coordinates with the gold tone movement.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Came in today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman

Bulova Accutron Calibrator


----------



## flydiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

One and only Bulova


----------



## lordshola

CJKOLCUN said:


> Came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CJKOLCUN

I'm considering buying this watch in the cream dial and brown leather strap. What are your thoughts on it so far? It looks like a good watch for the price!


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT '68 with original bracelet JB Champion and rare bakelite bezel


----------



## NoTimeToLose

That is just lovely.


----------



## yankeexpress

96b237 Snorkel chrono


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Real Artman said:


> Bulova Accutron Calibrator


This is one of the coolest features to come out in some time... Pretty cool!


----------



## Botani

Bulova 98A107 with a miyota. Bracelet almost looks like a RO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botani

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffaudit0821

Bulova Krikwood - Murren from Accuswiss Line


----------



## DucMike

DucMike said:


> Only three? I signed up middle of last month & after having been watch-free for the better part of 3 years (phones tell time too, right?),I find myself with 4 new timepieces, a 5th inbound & jonesin' for a 6th. Blaaarrr!!!


And speaking of that 6th one...








Think I'm done for a bit (unless one of two that are still in my sights happen to pop up at a particularly good price-point.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## MDT IT

Sonic serenade..


----------



## Botani

MDT IT said:


> Sonic serenade..
> 
> View attachment 10693970


That astronaut is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthling789

I just picked up a beautiful Marine Star 96R24 for my fiance'... Found it on eBay for $12! A7 date-code, 12 diamonds, and a few light scratches and scuffs (one big scratch on the crystal), but well worth it after a good cleaning. Her collection of Bulova has now exceeded mine! She now has 10 Bulova watches... including four Marine Star and two Precisionist. The local thrift store had a couple other promising finds as well... maybe she'll end up with a couple more by the end of the week?


----------



## tayloreuph

His and hers 








Slightly different lighting for different features. Just got hers in today, the band will be replaced with a black alligator. Diamond chips at the hours on both. Nice patina on the day/date dials on mine. I think she's getting the better end of the deal, but I got her, so who's the real winner here?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Night style...


----------



## MDT IT

Night style...

View attachment 10711546


----------



## kissmywhat

Fresh from 1974







Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Time In

I inherited my dad's old Bulova...












....and this is my other one


----------



## Accu-man

Astronaut Mark IV









Paul


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

vanilla.coffee said:


> Where have you seen it please?
> Link?


VC,
Sorry for the late response.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322285969762

Bulova Acctimegrapherutron II 96B212 "SURVEYOR" 262 KHZ Blue Leather Date Display Watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> VC,
> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322285969762
> 
> Bulova Acctimegrapherutron II 96B212 "SURVEYOR" 262 KHZ Blue Leather Date Display Watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appears link not working. Search eBay for Bulova Accutron 96b212. ABlogToWatch has a good UTube review on the white dial version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philNC

This forum has been a huge help to me in the past. I can't make new threads yet so I figured I'd put this here - my journey to owning a Bulova and a picture of it.

I bought a Seiko Alpinist recently as my "only" watch but got frustrated with the 6R15 movement; Amazon graciously agreed to a full refund. Thus began my search for a bulletproof _quartz_ watch for 24/7 use. I landed on Seiko kinetic divers and the Bulova Sea King 300m (96B228). I managed to get the Sea King for $175, while the cheapest kinetic diver I could get was $300; after much debate, the Bulova won out.

Thoughts:
- it's massive, but even on my ~6.75" wrist I don't think it's too bad
- the crown does not "stop dead" when tightened; it's scary not knowing if I have it exactly right (anyone have advice on this??)
- it has a sapphire crystal, but it is not recessed and in fact sits above the bezel by ~0.5mm; I hope it holds up
- no Eco-Drive or kinetic recharge...hopefully Bulova is good to deal with when it comes to getting batteries switched out/resealing
- I called Bulova to ask about the crown thing and all the people I spoke to are IN NEW YORK...seriously, that never happens anymore


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

A Caravelle, but it's in the family. My first jump hour. I selected this one because the movement is a far cry better quality than many of the minimal (one, three?) jewel movements I've seen in other jump hours. This is a manual wind PUW560d, 17j.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

And one more beauty, since I haven't updated pics for awhile due to having problems uploading them to photobucket from my phone. This was a recent pickup from an antique store.


----------



## bogray57

"Super Waterproof" Bulova Oceanographer C.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bruinsmaniac

Anniversary gift from my wife a few years back. 👍

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## _rene_

His and Her gold/tan color scheme:

97b132 and 97b135


----------



## dlim4evah

Tuning fork's a buzzin' - courtesy of Geneva Watch Repair in San Francisco


----------



## Sevenmack

mrspeedmaster said:


> My 262 kHZ Bulova... No wonder those cases are so large. It is all movement.
> 
> View attachment 10442346


The movement, as unfinished as it is, is pretty. Just imagine if Bulova and other watchmakers put more time into finishing. Of course, one answer is the Bulova CURV.


----------



## g00db0y

bruinsmaniac said:


> Anniversary gift from my wife a few years back. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Wonderful watch. What is ref (model) watch? Thx.

Отправлено с моего ONEPLUS A3010 через Tapatalk


----------



## bruinsmaniac

g00db0y said:


> Wonderful watch. What is ref (model) watch? Thx.
> 
> Отправлено с моего ONEPLUS A3010 через Tapatalk


Sorry I forgot to put that in. C8671513

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

* 1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel Variant " G " *


----------



## Well Then Lets See

* 1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel Variant " G " *Movement: 11 Blacd Automatic / Manual wind 17 Jewels, Case shape: Tonneau, Crystal Ref. #: 714 AWD, Crown Ref. # - 386-3W, Gasket Ref. # - G796, Bezel Ring Ref. # - B194, Movement Ring Ref. # - MR511, Case Clamp Ref. # - 191-9-11AL, Case Screw Ref. # - 45C-11AF, Diameter Width - 41mm [minus crown], Lug to Lug - 43mm, Case Thickness - 13mm, Lug Width - 18mm ...


----------



## DietersRover

1969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I know this coffin-like bracelet that comes with the Snorkel gets a lot of likes here; I personally think it looks better ok a rally strap but oh well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston

This one just came in today.


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## TradeKraft

yankeexpress said:


>


I really like this one.


----------



## paullyjay

My recently purchased Moon watch... Feels like the most 'grown-up' watch I own... I am really enjoying the huge sapphire with it's frosted edge!


----------



## DietersRover

1975 2182

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover

Got this one yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accu-man

Paul


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

I was looking for a classic looking watch and this one caught my attention as soon as I saw it. 40mm is pretty much the smallest I can get away with and I think this just hits all the right notes.


----------



## jutr9833

Here is my new Snorkel. Swapped that awful stock mesh bracelet immediately. Not sure what you call the bracelet I put on, but it's pretty much an oyster with sharper angles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

The deal was too good to pass up.








[/url]


----------



## WuStig

My first Bulova (and as it seems not the last)


----------



## belgianmoonwatch

more pics: https://www.instagram.com/belgianmoonwatch/


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## bcemrich

An 80's model.


----------



## DietersRover

bcemrich said:


> An 80's model.


Very cool


----------



## CamelJockey

where did you get that band? it's gorgeous



TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress

98B210 and 98B212


----------



## TradeKraft

CamelJockey said:


> where did you get that band? it's gorgeous


Thanks! I got it on Amazon from Strapsco, it was only $25.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## belgianmoonwatch

Belgianmoonwatch @ Instagram


----------



## Terry Steiner

I recently picked up a Bulova Sea King Chronograph 98B243. It is a super robust watch with the Bulova's high beat quartz movement, technically part of the Accutron II line. It is currently my only quartz watch. This watch is BIG but I really like it. This watch was introduced in 2015 but by 2016 it was already off of Bulova's catalog. I did not have a picture of my watch handy so I pulled this one off of eBay.


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

69


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

GearHeadDreaming, I know you placed a post about trying to acquire the 702awd crystal for your DeepSea, but it appears intact and some crystal polishing compound, or PolyWatch, should clean it up well. You may want to give it a try first, as that particular crystal is sometimes a difficult one to find. 

Good luck!
Eric


----------



## tayloreuph

GearHeadDreaming said:


> View attachment 11432178
> 69












Also '69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

mrspeedmaster said:


> My 262 kHZ Bulova... No wonder those cases are so large. It is all movement.
> 
> View attachment 10442346


Does anyone else see the state of South Carolina in this movement??? :-d


----------



## sixtysix

Picked up this Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic during my vintage run. First chance I had to wear it.


----------



## Proby01

here are mine :

Bulova 23 "president", 1973, caliber 11AOACB


----------



## Loco




----------



## Proby01

.. and the 1971 Accutron 218 :


----------



## Proby01

and my favorite diver... Bulova Snorkel 1968, Cal 11ALACD


----------



## Proby01

Can Caravelle' s be posted here ?.... ;-)
here is a nice one that I love, a 1969 with a lovely dial, gold plated, Cal 11AOACB


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Few nice ones there Proby01.

Eric


----------



## Proby01

thanks Eric !!
ciao

Roby



ArchieGoodwin said:


> Few nice ones there Proby01.
> 
> Eric


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress

Lobster


----------



## Birky1

Just bought this I think some work with polywatch will make it nice again has anyone got any idea how old it is ?









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

I am very happy with the moon watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Airking

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

1975 Accutron 2182, model unknown


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

Just collected this:









Moon Watch expected on Wednesday. . .


----------



## supersnout

One away from completion. Got myself a divers and the color I wanted!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar Picker

Just got this one together. Still looking for a band.


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

. . . and it's arrived:









I'm really pleased with it. I put it on a Di-Modell strap, but plan to get a nice vintage-style in tan.


----------



## Mrstekstar

Need help id'g a vintage ladies Bulova. Please let me know if I'm posting in wrong forum. I believe this is a "Her Excellency" type V from the 40's. It has 6 diamonds and is 14k.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Mrstekstar said:


> Need help id'g a vintage ladies Bulova. Please let me know if I'm posting in wrong forum. I believe this is a "Her Excellency" type V from the 40's. It has 6 diamonds and is 14k.


No arguments at all with your assessment. Spot on to the catalog. If you want a year, you'll need to look at the date stamp on the movement. A watchmaker can open it (possibly free as a courtesy), then it's just a matter of finding the mark.

Hope you're planning to get it serviced and wear it. Lovely piece!

There's a list of date stamps here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-manufacture-date-charts-2657577.html


----------



## Mrstekstar

Thank you! I'm afraid to wear something so old and delicate, but I will have it serviced and appraised.


----------



## arogle1stus

moneysworth:
Good on ya fellow Bulova fan.
In the space of 5 months I've bought 2 Bulovas. . The Bulova 96B230 and the Bulova 96B231 Chrono.
Both armed with the Precisionist movement. Already owned a Bulova Marine Star.

Back n tha day when I was working as a locomotive engr I owned a model 214. Twin Fork Quartz.

Congrats on the pick up. Wear n enjoy.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

Scarlet Pimpernel:
I had already sent a comment about the 96B230. 
Bought it months ago on info delivered by WOW dealers.
But have to take issue with WOWs accuracy hype.
World of Watches said watch would lose/gain 6 seconds per year.
WRONG! My Bulova 96B230 gained 3 seconds in a bit over 5 months.

So I'm an accuracy freek!!! I admit it!!!!


X TrainDriver Art


----------



## Sevenmack

arogle1stus said:


> Scarlet Pimpernel:
> I had already sent a comment about the 96B230.
> Bought it months ago on info delivered by WOW dealers.
> But have to take issue with WOWs accuracy hype.
> World of Watches said watch would lose/gain 6 seconds per year.
> WRONG! My Bulova 96B230 gained 3 seconds in a bit over 5 months.
> 
> So I'm an accuracy freek!!! I admit it!!!!


Which is actually quite good depending on how often you wear the watch; this is because quartz accuracy is affected by temperature, a reason why HAQ enthusiasts prefer thermocompensated movements such as those in Grand Seiko's quartz watches over non-thermocompensated movements such as that of the Precisionist/Accutron II/UHF line (as well as Seiko's 8F56).

Considering that the average quartz watch loses 15 seconds a month, three seconds of loss over five months is fantastic. If anything, it is less than the five seconds a month Bulova currently claims for the Precisionist movements.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Mrstekstar said:


> Thank you! I'm afraid to wear something so old and delicate, but I will have it serviced and appraised.


I wear my 1949 Bulova about once a week to an office job. I'm just careful to keep it out of the rain and take it off when I get home with the little ones.

Once got a dirty look from my wife when one of the kids spilled a cup of water on my wrist at the dinner table and the first thing I did was clean off the watch and open it to make sure water didn't get to the movement. Thankfully it was dry inside, but it stays in the box when I get home now.

I'm usually biased towards the "Wear it and enjoy it" camp. Of course, it's yours to do with as you see fit.


----------



## uptempo

Spaceview 21


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

uptempo said:


> Spaceview 21


That is one odd duck. :-!


----------



## Birky1

1977 automatic that's all i know can anyone tell me more ?









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

uptempo said:


> Spaceview 21
> View attachment 11635882


I never knew this was a thing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tayloreuph

New today, and in need of a cleaning. Debating the strap though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I never knew this was a thing. Thanks for sharing!


cir. 2001. It used a jean d'eve auto quartz mvmnt. LE 1000 pieces. Made to comemorate(?) the 214. You don't see them around much.


----------



## yankeexpress

Accutron II Surveyor 96b211


----------



## AccutronJim

I almost got a Sea King. But, chose to be a Marine Star. I got the model, actually I bought 2, but the 98c118. It has a bright orange band, and is digital, and analog. The digital color is the same as the band. It was my first silicone band, and it is actually quite comfortable. It is big, and heavy. Which makes it even cooler. It was a factory refurbished, which is just like new, and it was only $108 on Ebay, in the box, all papers, no tax, and free shipping. It usually goes for $399. I also got the 98b178, it is all black, and the band is anodized stainless steel. It weighs a pound, and has a rotating bezel. It has green highlights, but I have also seen it with blue highlights. Very cool, and only $99.99, on Ebay, again, box, papers, no tax, and free shipping. Usually $399. Ebay is a great forum for watches, just watch the seller. Thank you for sharing, I think I am going to investigate a Sea King. Bulova watches rock. I was hesitant about the factory refurbished ones, because my rule is no used watches. (I made the exception for the Spaceview) These are top rate, and come with the complete warranty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yankeexpress

3 Accutron II Surveyors and a Moonview. The 3-handers have a 16 beat per second sweep that is creamy smooth.


----------



## ac7ss

Moonview on NATO.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Nice photos of Bulova watches ... let me just reel back ur attention to ... SOME ... of the ORIGINAL AWE inspiring pieces the company put out in the past ...


----------



## Elkins45

Here are all of mine together.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

yankeexpress said:


> 3 Accutron II Surveyors and a Moonview. The 3-handers have a 16 beat per second sweep that is creamy smooth.


great collection. can you let me know whether the green version comes with a sunburst dial? thanks!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## neilziesing

I have a few Bulova watches I have picked up over the last few months.


----------



## MDT IT

Back to the future.... 1975 Accutron Anniversary


----------



## HKara55

Bulova 96a158









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MDT IT

Diapason and music today


----------



## franco60

Pretty sure this 1970 Surfboard Chrono is the last one I bought.








Or this reverse panda. Also 1970.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k

Welp, finally got my hands on my Moon Watch.

Had to remove quite a few links off this bracelet to make it fit!

Otherwise loving it so far for the last 45min it's been on my wrist!


----------



## MDT IT

My Spaceview


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge

N6 229 Computron


----------



## minuteman62

My lastest accutron purchase. A N2(1972) Accutron Model "302" in 18kt HGE, original leather accutron Strap. It was advertised as NOS. Pretty dare close. Its very clean.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

minuteman62 said:


> My lastest accutron purchase. A N2(1972) Accutron Model "302" in 18kt HGE, original leather accutron Strap. It was advertised as NOS. Pretty dare close. Its very clean.
> 
> View attachment 11789194
> 
> 
> View attachment 11789202
> 
> 
> View attachment 11789218
> 
> 
> View attachment 11789226


Nice. How much was it?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The 3-handers have the smoothest sweep that no automatic can compete with. Amazing.


----------



## Carlibr8

My latest and greatest


----------



## kuhar




----------



## Drudge

My fun little knock around watch


----------



## wndrstrck

On a sweet thick leather bund strap I got off of ebay.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

wndrstrck said:


> On a sweet thick leather bund strap I got off of ebay.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Did that came from the recent ebay sale?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## wndrstrck

teioh3 said:


> Did that came from the recent ebay sale?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I got the Bulova in Nov. and the strap in January. So recent but not like last week week recent.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h

Wife's jewelry box find -- another 1970s beauty.


----------



## simplymod

Time to jump in my 70s space ship and go for a drive .....


----------



## Accutronredux

M9 caliber 218 Bow Tie lug model in stainless steel.


----------



## minuteman62

Just got this back fromThailand. Had a full restoration done by Rob. It turned out really nice. Its a M2 Spaceview "B" yellow Dot with an M1 movement. Some of you have already seen this one. |>


----------



## Pjerome

I use two newer straps..A Rallye and an Engineer II. Love this watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

Accutron II Surveyor chrono


----------



## maddenappraisal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar

eBay find, new for 280$ .


----------



## ultra7k

Moon Watch Bracelet version with bracelet taken off - 1.5mm curved spring bars in its place on a cheapy leather strap! I think it looks pretty great!


----------



## tayloreuph

maddenappraisal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the original strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddenappraisal

tayloreuph said:


> Is that the original strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I haven't ordered any new ones yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

Finally picked up an Accutron Alpha. 1960 14Kt Gold. Runs great and is very clean. I am glad I bought a dialed Alpha. They came as Spaceviews also but I already have a few early Spaceviews and wanted a first Year Alpha with a dial. This is what I picked. I am going to ship it to Rob in Thailand to have him tweak it just abit so its even closer to correct as possible. It doesn't need much.:-!


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

A fabulous choice Minuteman62! That's a beautiful timepiece. 

Eric


----------



## minuteman62

ArchieGoodwin said:


> A fabulous choice Minuteman62! That's a beautiful timepiece.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric. It took me awhile to find one that I was comfortable with buying.


----------



## tayloreuph

minuteman62 said:


> Thanks Eric. It took me awhile to find one that I was comfortable with buying.


What was your process/criteria for purchase? Was it an online seller, or did you see it in person before purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhar

New arrival A-15 from the last batch with her twin sister.
I love both of them.


----------



## Bedrock

Hi, 

What model is this? Whats the case diameter?

Thanks


----------



## kuhar

Bedrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> What model is this? Whats the case diameter?
> 
> Thanks


Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A119 Type A-15 Chronograph Military Style 40mm Watch with ETA 2824-2. Limited edition with only 500 pieces build. The PVD is 65A107 with Selita SW200.


----------



## minuteman62

tayloreuph said:


> What was your process/criteria for purchase? Was it an online seller, or did you see it in person before purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was an online seller. I always look at the Dial & Case condition for 'relative' correctness to any accutron ads I find, pricing that isn't over the top, presentation and clarity and detail of pics, even if there may be some anomalies with the watch. I know what my repair sources can restore and what may be difficult for them to bring back to near original condition. That process is easy in some ways and difficult in others. I 'try' to find a watch that may not be a nightmare to restore. Always looking for a seller that 'may not' be in the business of flipping accutrons. They may sell watches but the ones that sells nothing but accutrons can be a minefield. And like always, alittle luck and timing.:-!


----------



## Bedrock

Its really beautiful. Thought I was happy with my Blue lobster till I saw yours. How long a go was it released? What's the power reserve? 

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Accu-man

minuteman62 said:


> Finally picked up an Accutron Alpha. 1960 14Kt Gold. Runs great and is very clean. I am glad I bought a dialed Alpha. They came as Spaceviews also but I already have a few early Spaceviews and wanted a first Year Alpha with a dial. This is what I picked. I am going to ship it to Rob in Thailand to have him tweak it just abit so its even closer to correct as possible. It doesn't need much.:-!
> 
> View attachment 12008498
> 
> 
> View attachment 12008610
> 
> 
> View attachment 11998778


That is one BEAUTIFUL piece. The dial and lugs just set it off!

Paul


----------



## Danny-841215

Marine Star 98C115.


----------



## aaronmd




----------



## WichitaViajero

Bulova Accu~Swiss 63B185 Telc Automatic


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Always been a fan of stainless with a nice rich blue dial. Nice example of this Wichitaviajero. 

Eric


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thanks Eric! I certainly enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Accutronredux

M4(1964) Accutron Astronaut on a Kreisler Coffin Link bracelet


----------



## MaxIcon

AccuSwiss Gemini 63A120, just arrived in the mail:


----------



## SynMike

I have wanted an Accutron or Precisionist for a while.
I have also wanted a watch with an internal timing bezel (_I guess that's not actually a bezel is it ? Rotating chapter ring?)
I found this watch that delivers both at Winners (Canada's TJ Maxx) for $150 + taxes.
All in, that is under $125 USA equivalent. Good deal!
Here is a couple of quick iPhone pictures. _


----------



## peewee102




----------



## arogle1stus

sixtysix
You are sorely tempting me my fellow WUSer to buy the Sea King rather than a Bulova Moon Watch.
Having this big fuss in my brain to get one or the other!!!
3 Bulova watch additions since Jan 1 2017. Bulova Marine Star, 96B232 and 231 (Chrono))beige dial)
I bought a Bulova A11 (WW2 military issue) in 1949. Truly one o those watches you wish you had back!
Sold it in 1960 to get a beautiful Hamilton 992b in 10k yellow gold (which I flipped last year)

XZ Traindriver Art


----------



## Predator22

Just got it off of the bay. The second hand sweeping motion is SO smooth! Fit and finish are exceptional.


----------



## Badfish179

Handwind 17 Jewel movement from the 50's. Keeps great time and is in great shape for its age. Kinda' like me


----------



## DaveD

Surveyor in the sun,









in the shade,









in the dark


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## brandon\

96B228 Sea King.




























It doesn't take much to get the lume glowing.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## WichitaViajero

I love this model! Congrats!

QUOTE=TradeKraft;42803594]









IG: Tradekraft[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaxIcon

My new Bulova Gemini 64C104 with Valjoux 7750 - just arrived last night!


----------



## ManOnTime

After wanting one for at least two years, I've joined the Precisionist club. It was worth the wait.


----------



## ronragus

MaxIcon said:


> My new Bulova Gemini 64C104 with Valjoux 7750 - just arrived last night!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12221834


very nice. then they changed the screws on the back- bummer


----------



## yankeexpress

98b210 on bracelet from 98b212


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## cuevobat

Here they are together for a family portrait:


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

My latest Bulova is my only Bulova.
Accutron Spaceview from 1970, nicely humming:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mr mash

Arrived today.... beautiful dial
Not sure about the strap though
It'd massive and I am not sure how to adjust
Do people change the strap on this mode l?








Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat

All since April.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

FatTuesday said:


> My Gemini Automatic Chronograph on Hirsch blue Kevlar strap...


26C04
That watch is stunning and no where to be found !!!!


----------



## rpugh40

Bulova Devil Diver


----------



## rpugh40

Bulova "Ghost" Devil Diver


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Particularly like the super-smooth sweep that is 16 beats per second, smoother than all automatics.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## mr mash

Any strap recommendations









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

Both caliber 218 watches purchased about the same time.


----------



## kuhar

Bulova Accu Swiss 63C120 TellaroOn Hirsch Grand Duke





























On Hirsch Viscount


----------



## MaxIcon

Bulova Accutron Gemini 63B154 GMT with ETA 2893-2 movement. I'm loving these blow-out Gemini prices!


----------



## minuteman62

My latest purchase. 14Kt Yellow Gold Spiral Lug Accutron Spaceview. Circa M1(1961)


----------



## johnMcKlane

that spaceview is a marvel of engineer !! 

i wonder why the dont make it anymore ???


----------



## Finchman

Here you are, a 1940's 'Ambassador' I think?
Steel of a deal, $50 Canadian dollars, that's like $38 US. It's soooo tiny! Were people hobbit size in those days? Lol! I love it though!! I may get a gold strap for it?


----------



## Finchman

Here is another one I bought yesterday for $50 Canadian or about $38 US.
They called these Tuxedo pocket watches.
Around late 60's early 70's I think?


----------



## Finchman

This automatic has not come off my wrist for three weeks ever since I bought it! I love it, love looking at it and getting compliments for it! 
Well worth the money!


----------



## mpreston




----------



## Tomc1944

Great looking. Love mine.


----------



## ManOnTime

Finchman said:


> Here is another one I bought yesterday for $50 Canadian or about $38 US.
> They called these Tuxedo pocket watches.
> Around late 60's early 70's I think?


The pocket watch (very handsome!) is marked N9 which means 1979.


----------



## minuteman62

johnMcKlane said:


> that spaceview is a marvel of engineer !!
> 
> i wonder why the dont make it anymore ???


I don't have a real answer for that other then to say the only tuning fork watch that has come out lately (just one) is the Anniversary model and it retailed for $4000.00. How many people on this site would shell out that kind of money for a watch. Most of the mass produced watches Citizen/Bulova is stamping out now are $150-850. The market isn't there for high end watches and I don't believe that's where the money is for Bulova/Citizen. If my Spaceview was to sell new today accounting for inflation it would cost:


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Again


----------



## tayloreuph

minuteman62 said:


> I don't have a real answer for that other then to say the only tuning fork watch that has come out lately (just one) is the Anniversary model and it retailed for $4000.00. How many people on this site would shell out that kind of money for a watch. Most of the mass produced watches Citizen/Bulova is stamping out now are $150-850. The market isn't there for high end watches and I don't believe that's where the money is for Bulova/Citizen. If my Spaceview was to sell new today accounting for inflation it would cost:
> View attachment 12366217


I'm willing to bet that a clever salesman could market a watch like the Accutron movement at least as well as some of the other innovations coming out currently. Make it with other materials, silicone or carbon fiber and you could more than justify a price in that area. Considering that it's still a special technology that has been lost to the manufacturing dark ages, and I don't see why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matjans

96B257


----------



## matjans

Seems i can't edit my posts. Forgot to add: Hirsch Lucca Artisan strap. Brings out the blue much better than a black strap.


----------



## yankeexpress

Both black Lobsters


----------



## kuhar

Sea Kings on Hirsch Rubby


----------



## tanksndudes

Got the blue Moonview for cheap on f29 and decided to put it on the bracelet from my black one. Loving the look of both right now.


----------



## tslewisz

I bought my first Bulova last year, the A15 re-creation:









And after waffling for a year, I finally caved this week and ordered a Moon Watch:









I'm kind of intrigued by the CURV's, the Lobster's, and the Chronograph C SE, too. Ugh.


----------



## tayloreuph

I got this in Feb as a valentines present for my wife and I. Matching watches. Hers is much nicer, this one needed work, cleaning and replace the crystal, it was missing the date cyclops. Took it to my guy, who laughed, but cleaned the movement. Didn't replace the crystal and the day dial wasn't centered. But the time was good, the movement was diiirty!
Took it to a high end watch shop that does repair, they ended up sending it to Bulova after a long drawn out email photograph discussion to see if they could fix it. Who returned it saying they didn't have the parts. 
Took it to a different place in a large local high end mall in SoCal. The repair guy thought we could just add the cyclops and he could fix the day wheel, but he wasn't very good at returning calls, so...
Yeah, he wasn't very good at returning calls. Or coming in to work when he said he would. I played phone tag for a month. Turns out part of the day wheel was broken and glued, so it wouldn't set correctly. New one was ordered to match the fade on the date. Or so I was told. I called to see if it was done, and Lo and Behold, it was. So I got it. And you can see the difference in the color of the day and date wheel. And it's been 6 months! 
Anyone want a mis matched, great running Super Seville?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicksi

tslewisz said:


> And after waffling for a year, I finally caved this week and ordered a Moon Watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of intrigued by the CURV's, the Lobster's, and the Chronograph C SE, too. Ugh.


How do you like the bracelet? I'm torn...


----------



## tslewisz

nicksi said:


> How do you like the bracelet? I'm torn...


I'm a little mixed on it. It's push pins, not screws. There is no fine adjustment so you may have to compromise on length, but the links are smaller than the average oyster so it's not likely to be too bad. Personally, I removed 3 links, wore it for a day, then put one back in for a day, then removed it again. Then I wore it for 3 more days. I'm happy with the sizing now. The butterfly clasp is kind of fiddly but it works and looks great. I'm pretty much a bracelet guy but I entertained putting the watch on leather. Not gonna happen now. I like this watch even more than I thought I would.


----------



## Siwash

tslewisz said:


> I'm a little mixed on it. It's push pins, not screws. There is no fine adjustment so you may have to compromise on length, but the links are smaller than the average oyster so it's not likely to be too bad. Personally, I removed 3 links, wore it for a day, then put one back in for a day, then removed it again. Then I wore it for 3 more days. I'm happy with the sizing now. The butterfly clasp is kind of fiddly but it works and looks great. I'm pretty much a bracelet guy but I entertained putting the watch on leather. Not gonna happen now. I like this watch even more than I thought I would.


what's your wrist size?


----------



## tslewisz

Siwash said:


> what's your wrist size?


I think it's about 7.75".

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Proby01

Just came back from a month in the US... spent 2 weeks holidays in New England, Maine and Vermont.. and toured Antique shops.... definitely fell in love with US Bulova (and Hamilton), picked up a few for a fraction of what we pay here in Europe.... check them out :

Bulova 23 jewels 1969, can't open the back, need to wait for my watchmaker to re-open, here in Italy most stores are closed in August, until end of the week. May have an 11BLACD, realistically.

And I discovererd that I LOVE SPEIDEL bracelets.... i just ordered 3 more for other brands watches from my collections, they are super !


----------



## Proby01

.. and how about this one ?... I love it too !!
Bulova Sea King 1967, with a great patina on the dial and a JB champion bracelet to die for.... can' t figure how to shorten it but will wait for the watchmaker to be back from holiday... ;-)... This I managed to open and it has a 11BLACD movemenent. Bulova crown and clasp, beautiful !


----------



## Well Then Lets See

from 1970 ... in 2017 on the streets of New York City ... time has aged her gracefully .... and she still keeps spot on time


----------



## Guyhey

Just got this 1969 30 Jewell automatic, 10 COAC movement. I think it's a Commander


----------



## Chromatech

The newest addition, psst don't tell the wife......


----------



## Nova Gentleman

My Telluride - purchased in June of this year. The watch is super light and very comfortable.

It's gained about 3 seconds since July 9th of this year. That's 49 days ago and it looking to be around 22 seconds for the year, pretty good for a $130 watch.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Why Vintage ??? ..... WHY NOT !!!! ...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

63c118 is remarkable for a Swiss Made automatic chronograph at $348 USD new including shipping. This one was shipped out of a flooded Houston warehouse a few days after Hurricane Harvey struck Texas last week. It actually arrived last Friday, but FedEx tracking site still says "not available for pickup". Took a chance and went to pickup site today and they had it.


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## JP71624

'62 Sea King variant









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keystrom

I got this wonderful *Bulova BVC301* a few weeks ago.










The Heart is the *Miyota 8215 *movement.


----------



## Jcepe55

Surfboard 666


----------



## yankeexpress

New Murren 65c115 bargain Swiss Chronograph:


----------



## tayloreuph

Keystrom what year is that from?



Keystrom said:


> I got this wonderful *Bulova BVC301* a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heart is the *Miyota 8215 *movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda

My red snorkel just arrived. I have a tiny wrist, very glad it just fit.


----------



## Keystrom

tayloreuph said:


> Keystrom what year is that from?


Hi, tayloreuph! I think between 2007 and 2010.


----------



## yankeexpress

Accu-Swiss 65c116 arrived, $268 shipped. Amazing watch. New condition, no plastic, may have been a display unit.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## johnMcKlane

Mine with my beloved Blackberry 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Bulova Moon Watch

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## minuteman62

Just got this (M3) B Case #2362 Model "201" Railroad Approved back from a very nice restoration with Rob B and have been experimenting with straps and bracelets. Today I tried out a spare Coffin Link and like the way it looks.


----------



## Greenred

My new Bulova Precisionist 96G131 with 262 kHz and Sapphire crystal.


----------



## jimmytamp

A little too big for my wrist...


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

jimmytamp said:


> A little too big for my wrist...


Two words: Flavor Flav.


----------



## Midoman

Just got my moon watch thanks to forum member Classik. Great to do business with. Recommended. The moon watch looks way better in person than in pictures. It's my new daily wear!

@yankeexpress... that CURV is smokin'; I gotta have one.


----------



## flydiver

Aerojet classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Deadly_Sin^

Got it 3 days ago. My first ever Bulova. That blue dial, the intriguing case design and of course the sweeping seconds hand make for a very good looking watch.


----------



## tayloreuph

New to me. 14K Gold filled one piece case. Looks like a new crystal, blued hands, Roman numerals, rounded lugs. Any idea what it is???

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova Gentleman

I really like this design - nice watch!


----------



## tayloreuph

Nova Gentleman said:


> I really like this design - nice watch!


The dial really caught my eye, and I don't have any Roman numeral watches, so, why not? I just hope I can get it serviced. Running a bit slow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## borchard929




----------



## tayloreuph

Slightly off topic... 








It's a Miller 42mm pocket watch movement, and some new cells for all my hummers that were turning into sundials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ronie88




----------



## minuteman62

Just got this in today. Its the coveted Accutron Alpha in the very rare 14kt White Gold. Circa M1(1961). Its basically an unworn watch, its that clean. The watch is in pristine shape.


----------



## hasnon

Bulova 96A170


----------



## Nova Gentleman

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Triton9




----------



## tayloreuph

Minuteman62, I want the story, that Alpha is awesome!



minuteman62 said:


> Just got this in today. Its the coveted Accutron Alpha in the very rare 14kt White Gold. Circa M1(1961). Its basically an unworn watch, its that clean. The watch is in pristine shape.
> 
> View attachment 12611119
> 
> 
> View attachment 12611121
> 
> 
> View attachment 12611123


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

tayloreuph said:


> Minuteman62, I want the story, that Alpha is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was chatting last week with a fellow accutron collector about parts, research etc. And the conversation came up he had acquired a small collection of unsold accutrons from a old jewelry store owner. And this one came up in the conversation after that. I had been looking for one for quite awhile but it never worked out but this day, the star aligned and I bought it. (Had to sell the dog, the cat and the RV to get it) ;-) It is truly in untouched pristine condition. |>


----------



## tayloreuph

minuteman62 said:


> Thanks. I was chatting last week with a fellow accutron collector about parts, research etc. And the conversation came up he had acquired a small collection of unsold accutrons from a old jewelry store owner. And this one came up in the conversation after that. I had been looking for one for quite awhile but it never worked out but this day, the star aligned and I bought it. (Had to sell the dog, the cat and the RV to get it) ;-) It is truly in untouched pristine condition. |>


So, a not quite random stranger has a basically NOS white gold cased watch which has more than just a collectors street value, and he casually sells it to you for, what we can suppose, a reasonable value, (hence the selling of the RV, and the cat, and dog)
Man, I want your friends!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

tayloreuph said:


> So, a not quite random stranger has a basically NOS white gold cased watch which has more than just a collectors street value, and he casually sells it to you for, what we can suppose, a reasonable value, (hence the selling of the RV, and the cat, and dog)
> Man, I want your friends!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done that several times. 6 years ago I called a fellow watch collector (another watch brand guru) and we were talking watches and that day he had just bought a very rare 18kt watch and it cost him a bundle ($8000.00+) and so that day in our conversation I think he was looking to recoup some spent cash on that watch and through our conversation, he sold me 3 rare watches he had in his collection. I doubt if I would have ask him 3 months later to sell them to me, he would have, but it was just lucky timing. Luck and timing ....... Its happened more then once.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.

NEW RE ISSUES for consideration by Bulova for 2018 ............ Home - Bulova
Facebook Group for owners of Bulova Divers and 666 models ..... https://www.facebook.com/groups/208317149698549/


----------



## mystic nerd

I got this in yesterday, Accutron II Surveyor with blue sunburst dial. It comes on a bright blue leather strap, but I prefer black leather.










If someone here has available a black 22 mm Bulova strap with the Accutron logo on the clasp, I'd be interested. The photo above has a basic Chinese strap.

Here's a stock photo with the blue strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pochitoski

Love that color


----------



## tayloreuph

Before

































After























p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Just Three....*













Great Weekends!

Kurt


----------



## itsmemuffins

Got this one last week


----------



## TDKFM

Anyone have maybe a side shot of this bracelet on the wrist? I really like this chrono, but the two part bracelet seems weird.


----------



## mystic nerd

itsmemuffins said:


> Got this one last week
> 
> View attachment 12635187


Very nice - I just acquired a blue dial example of these. If you don't like your black leather strap, please pm me because I'd be interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

My newest but I have a chrono in route


----------



## brandon\




----------



## itsmemuffins

mystic nerd said:


> Very nice - I just acquired a blue dial example of these. If you don't like your black leather strap, please pm me because I'd be interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is there a blue version of this? Or did you get the surveyor?

This one has a lug with of 21mm. Normaly comes on a brown strap. Got this black one from here

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ie/ulk/itm/300871362703

Its 22mm and was a real PITA to fit because it's very stiff at the lug holes. Was very hard to squeeze in even just the 1 extra mm. But squeezed in eventually it did.


----------



## jimdon5822

Birth year 1964 Spaceview. Just noticed the minute ring is turned by 2 seconds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

JimDon said:


> Birth year 1964 Spaceview. Just noticed the minute ring is turned by 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting Spaceview Combo. Never saw one put together quite like that before. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jimdon5822

minuteman62 said:


> Very interesting Spaceview Combo. Never saw one put together quite like that before. Enjoy!!!


Probably a conversion but I don't mind. It actually came without the minute ring but I had to send it back because the time set feature was not working. When it came back it had the minute ring installed albeit improperly. Go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

JimDon said:


> Probably a conversion but I don't mind. It actually came without the minute ring but I had to send it back because the time set feature was not working. When it came back it had the minute ring installed albeit improperly. Go figure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I imagine the setting feature originally didn't work because they didn't have a dial spacer installed for the fact that watch case had a dial on it at one time. So when you sent it back, they had to install something in front of the movement(to help in setting stem adjustment) to make up for the dial spacer ring missing and installed that chapter ring instead. A chapter Ring and a minute marked crystal never came together. Just guessing what may be going on there?


----------



## jimdon5822

minuteman62 said:


> Interesting. I imagine the setting feature originally didn't work because they didn't have a dial spacer installed for the fact that watch case had a dial on it at one time. So when you sent it back, they had to install something in front of the movement(to help in setting stem adjustment) to make up for the dial spacer ring missing and installed that chapter ring instead. A chapter Ring and a minute marked crystal never came together. Just guessing what may be going on there?


I think you nailed it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

itsmemuffins said:


> Thanks. Is there a blue version of this? Or did you get the surveyor?
> 
> This one has a lug with of 21mm. Normaly comes on a brown strap. Got this black one from here
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ie/ulk/itm/300871362703
> 
> Its 22mm and was a real PITA to fit because it's very stiff at the lug holes. Was very hard to squeeze in even just the 1 extra mm. But squeezed in eventually it did.


Yes, mine is the blue Surveyor with 22 mm lugs. I found a black 22 mm Accutron-logo'd strap offered which is en route to me now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822

Thrift store watch jar find. Just got it back from service. 1971 Accutron.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

Should be here Saturday!

Kurt


----------



## Guyhey

Just received this Accutron


----------



## brandon\

Kurt Behm said:


> Should be here Saturday!
> 
> Kurt


Hope you have the gusto to pull it off - it's a beast!


----------



## Mikeman

Picked this up today


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Hodari D.

This just in. First auto chrono. Amazing deal.


----------



## ronragus

Drudge said:


>


How is lume on this?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

rogt said:


> How is lume on this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Its not Seiko Lume but its not too bad


----------



## Nova Gentleman

Just got this off ebay. It's a Accutron Calendar CK. I'm going to post an overview in the next couple of days


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## Drudge




----------



## bluecamowhite

I'm thinking about buying this watch, but would put it on a leather strap as well. Would you be willing to post more pics or yours?


----------



## bluecamowhite

mpreston said:


> View attachment 10966258
> 
> 
> This one just came in today.


I'm thinking about buying this watch, but would put it on a leather strap as well. Would you be willing to post more pics or yours?


----------



## mystic nerd

bluecamowhite said:


> I'm thinking about buying this watch, but would put it on a leather strap as well. Would you be willing to post more pics or yours?


FWIW, here's my black Snorkel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

bluecamowhite said:


> I'm thinking about buying this watch, but would put it on a leather strap as well. Would you be willing to post more pics or yours?


I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap as well. I'm not much into bracelets these days


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Haven't sized the bracelet yet....*









Kurt


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## Loco




----------



## CamelJockey

Can you post more pics of this watch?? I like it a lot. How would you review it? Also, what exactly does that calibrator do??



Drudge said:


> I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap as well. I'm not much into bracelets these days


----------



## jlow28

bluecamowhite said:


> I'm thinking about buying this watch, but would put it on a leather strap as well. Would you be willing to post more pics or yours?


Love the blue lobster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drudge




----------



## brandon\

CamelJockey said:


> Can you post more pics of this watch?? I like it a lot. How would you review it? Also, what exactly does that calibrator do??


Not mine. But the calibrator slows down or speeds up the watch - just like any other mechanical. This one is just accessible externally and has a gauge.


----------



## J.D.B.

Lucky to find a nice specimen to complete my set


----------



## tayloreuph

J.D.B. said:


> Lucky to find a nice specimen to complete my set


Is that the quartz reissue Hack watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PastyDuchy

This one might upset the purists out there but I had a non running rusty wrist alarm and found a donor movement with a black dial (in the centre in the right light you get rainbows like petrol in a puddle) almost definitely a redial, I've never seen another (have seen a Benrus). I now have 4 Bulova Wrist Alarms, think I need to thin the collection


----------



## peatnick

Murren arrived today, nice vintage style and size smaller than then last months Tellaro









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Drudge

brandon\ said:


> Not mine. But the calibrator slows down or speeds up the watch - just like any other mechanical. This one is just accessible externally and has a gauge.


Correct. I was able to set mine to +3/day after some back and forth. Its tricky and you need a steady hand because the calibrator moves in such small fractions which affect timing greatly.


----------



## tayloreuph

black dial is new today. Needs some polish to the dial, and the spring bars seen stuck, I can't seem to pry them off, not with a spring bar tool, pocket knife, nothing. I've got some instrument repair tools at work, gonna give that a shot tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botani

This beauty arrived just 2 days ago. 63A122.
My unboxing and review is here:
New arrival! Bulova Kirkwood 63A122 review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4581747&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Just got the PVD moon watch, really impressed with it and the colour makes it look so much smaller to boot.


----------



## tayloreuph

After a little "convincing" with a pair of wire dikes, a new strap, and some elbow grease with toothpaste and a rag, behold... not too bad









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge

...and another one


----------



## solchitlins

Not my pic but I happened soon one of these on eBay last night, new in box $139, I couldn't resist.
There's a few more btw


----------



## yankeexpress

Surveyor


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## johnMcKlane

AweSome !


----------



## TDKFM

Nice, these were going for $105 on eBay a couple days ago, so I snagged one. First bulova and one of only a couple quartz watches, but I'm excited to check it out. Hard to pass at that price.

Edit: Oops, that was supposed to have quoted the surveyor pic above.


----------



## Kurt Behm

*the One In The Middle....*

I just ordered a DiModell Chronissimo strap in black with fed stitching
to go with it.



Kurt


----------



## johnMcKlane

TDKFM said:


> Nice, these were going for $105 on eBay a couple days ago, so I snagged one. First bulova and one of only a couple quartz watches, but I'm excited to check it out. Hard to pass at that price. Edit: Oops, that was supposed to have quoted the surveyor pic above.


 That funny, i was eyeing that 105$ surveyor you spoke about ... and as soon a i saw your post i grab one ! hahhahhahaha


----------



## TDKFM

Not bad for $105


----------



## anzac1957

Bulova Military Chronograph..









Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


----------



## LateOutDrsMn

Chromatech said:


> The newest addition, psst don't tell the wife......
> View attachment 12461085


i'd like some more info on this watch if you can. I've not seen this case on a spaceview before, really digging it.


----------



## LateOutDrsMn

minuteman62 said:


> Just got this in today. Its the coveted Accutron Alpha in the very rare 14kt White Gold. Circa M1(1961). Its basically an unworn watch, its that clean. The watch is in pristine shape.
> 
> View attachment 12611119
> 
> ...


That is Stunning! If I was ever fortunate enough acquire one, I don't think I could ever bring myself to wear it. I'd probably have it mounted behind bullet proof glass, so I could stare at it and never be tempted to touch it.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

Got this one  
happy with it ... last one of 2017 ... (please)


----------



## minuteman62

My latest acquisition. Its a M0 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview. Sent it out to Rob B for a fully correct restoration. He did a wonderful job. I never expected to own a first year Alpha Spaceview but after years of looking, it worked out.


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## aCreative

My first Bulova and latest purchase was for my wife. The Rubyiat 97P130.


----------



## N8G

minuteman62 said:


> My latest acquisition. Its a M0 14kt Yellow Gold Alpha Spaceview. Sent it out to Rob B for a fully correct restoration. He did a wonderful job. I never expected to own a first year Alpha Spaceview but after years of looking, it worked out.


Wow, really nice. Is it "from your era" or have you appreciated the historical context from later in history?


----------



## DImGR




----------



## larand

My new UHF Military Chrono, a birthday gift from my wife.


----------



## aCreative

larand said:


> My new UHF Military Chrono, a birthday gift from my wife.


That is a beautiful watch. Wow, just wow. Very elegant design! Enjoy!!


----------



## tayloreuph

The Accutron is mine, M9 Deep Sea. The Ceramic is a replacement for my wife, she lost hers somewhere, and was pining for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KHatfull

In addition to the thread I posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/first-two-vintage-watches-bulova-caravelle-4609701.html with my first two Bulova/Caravelles this arrived Monday from eBay.









A 1937 Bulova Minute Man. Running great and on the first timing running just about 60 seconds/24 hours slow.

I worked on the polish of both the case and the crystal more...it's even nicer now than this pic indicates. The dial patina is also a little darker than this shows, sort of a gold-tinged off white or cream.

I have another Bulova incoming as well...I'll post that one when it arrives.


----------



## KHatfull

KHatfull said:


> In addition to the thread I posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/first-two-vintage-watches-bulova-caravelle-4609701.html with my first two Bulova/Caravelles this arrived Monday from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 12796297
> 
> 
> A 1937 Bulova Minute Man. Running great and on the first timing running just about 60 seconds/24 hours slow.
> 
> I worked on the polish of both the case and the crystal more...it's even nicer now than this pic indicates. The dial patina is also a little darker than this shows, sort of a gold-tinged off white or cream.
> 
> I have another Bulova incoming as well...I'll post that one when it arrives.


From a 1937 Minute Man to this...a 96B230 UHF. Could the tech be ANY different? Hahaha!









I can watch this second hand. All. Day. Long.

It's getting a Hadley Roma black Cordura canvas strap that's on the way:









I think that will be simultaneously casual yet able to be dressy when needed.

I'll post a pic once the strap arrives.


----------



## brandon\

On its way back from Jay at MCWW.


----------



## HooDooDaddy

Thrift store find. My a fan of chronograph but I like it either way.


----------



## kuhar

brandon\ said:


> On its way back from Jay at MCWW.


Which one of SeaKings is this? Never seen this one before.


----------



## mario puzo

larand said:


> My new UHF Military Chrono, a birthday gift from my wife.


That's a beautiful watch, your wife is an awesome person to pick that for you


----------



## brandon\

kuhar said:


> Which one of SeaKings is this? Never seen this one before.


It's this one. I had him sandblast it.


----------



## kuhar

brandon\ said:


> It's this one. I had him sandblast it.


I love it


----------



## larand

mario puzo said:


> That's a beautiful watch, your wife is an awesome person to pick that for you


She's a pretty awesome lady, and I'm still trying to figure out why she picked me, but I'm glad she did.


----------



## ronragus

brandon\ said:


> It's this one. I had him sandblast it.


Interesting... How much would it take for such a procedure?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

ronragus said:


> Interesting... How much would it take for such a procedure?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


He charged $150.


----------



## aCreative

After I bought my wife a Rubaiyat, I decided to finally buy my moon watch. It arrived a few weeks ago and I've been really enjoying it. For a massive watch it wears very close to the wrist and is comfortable on the bracelet.


----------



## tayloreuph

aCreative said:


> After I bought my wife a Rubaiyat, I decided to finally buy my moon watch. It arrived a few weeks ago and I've been really enjoying it. For a massive watch it wears very close to the wrist and is comfortable on the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12827071


How did the Rubaiyat go over? I'm tempted to get one for my wife, which would then excuse a other purchase for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

The King is back. But it's a Snow King, not a Sea King.


----------



## americanloko

Just picked this up from Jordan @retrowatchguy. I was skeptical about the size 33/34mm, but I love it. No second hand, no date, applied orange indices, pearl white dial, and last but not least........THE WHALE!


----------



## tayloreuph

M1 Rail Road 218 quartz conversion. I need to source a 218D or 2181 movement and appropriate hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aCreative

tayloreuph said:


> How did the Rubaiyat go over? I'm tempted to get one for my wife, which would then excuse a other purchase for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic! She loved it and it was the perfect gift as she hasn't worn a watch since 2002. It was totally unexpected.

I bought the rose gold tone stainless steel version with the eight inset diamonds on the hour markers. The 50 diamond version is also a great choice. Go for it. Checks the jewelry box and the timepiece watch in one fell swoop


----------



## LateOutDrsMn

I've Been eyballing an Accutron II Alpha for a year or so. Couldn't decide if I liked the 96A155 (silver case) or the 98A136 (Black Case). Saw this one last week for a deep discount and that made my choice for me. Still may pick up a 98A136 at some point as the band on this one isn't the most cofortable;still working with it.


----------



## bohorquez

Below is my collection of Bulovas. I love the brand and the history of the brand. in my opinion Bulova does note get enough recognition in the watch world, But that doesn't matter because when I wear them I'm happy and that is all that matters at the end of the day, I got a couple of these from other members in the forum.

Collection:

I do have several straps that use for all of the watches . If you would like to see any of these on Natos or other straps let me know so i can post a pic.

BULOVA ACCUTRON VX200 28B80- ETA 2824-2









BULOVA ACCUTRON KIRKWOOD 63A001 - SW200










BULOVA ACCUTRON 63B015 - ETA 2824-2










BULOVA MOON WATCH 96B251 - QUARTZ










BULOVA ACCUTRON GEMINI 63A117 - UNITAS 6498










BULOVA ACCUTRON GEMINI 26C02 - VALJOUX 7750










BULOVA ACCUTRON CURACAO 26B52 - QUARTZ










BULOVA ACCUTRON OXFORD 26B19 - QUARTZ


----------



## tayloreuph

LateOutDrsMn said:


> I've Been eyballing an Accutron II Alpha for a year or so. Couldn't decide if I liked the 96A155 (silver case) or the 98A136 (Black Case). Saw this one last week for a deep discount and that made my choice for me. Still may pick up a 98A136 at some point as the band on this one isn't the most cofortable;still working with it.


Is it a strap issue, or the case? Some of the newer straps/bracelets from the Accutron II line aren't that comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LateOutDrsMn

tayloreuph said:


> Is it a strap issue, or the case? Some of the newer straps/bracelets from the Accutron II line aren't that comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep the leather is really thick and doesn't want to bend properly. On top of that it has one of those bracelet clasps on a leather band thing going on. Those clasps are really thick, and it wouldn't be a problem, but because the leather doesn't want to bend (Yet!) it's making the clasp dig into my wrist. I'll eventually get it to submit, but until then, I'm still considering getting the 98a136 with the mesh bracelet.


----------



## Jhawk01

My 1980s crownless bulova


----------



## LateOutDrsMn

brandon\ said:


> The King is back. But it's a Snow King, not a Sea King


Wow, took me awhile to figure out what you did there. I have a 98b243. I kept looking at your "Snow King", thinking how is that different from a SS Seaking. I never realized there was never a SS Chronagraph. Well done!


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Got this for an absolute STEAL


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Anyone know the crystal size on these? Need to replace it....


----------



## KHatfull

New Caravelle arrived in the mail today...I think it will get a matte black Milanese band. I had this black strap on hand...


----------



## tayloreuph

KHatfull said:


> New Caravelle arrived in the mail today...I think it will get a matte black Milanese band. I had this black strap on hand...
> 
> View attachment 12850681


PVD coating?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bohorquez

PixlPutterMan said:


> Anyone know the crystal size on these? Need to replace it....


I Emailed Bulova, since i have the same watch and have a scratch in the crystal, I was wondering if I could upgrade it to Sapphire, they replied with the measurements being 32.30mm height of 4mm domed and that vendor only made this in mineral crystal.


----------



## KHatfull

tayloreuph said:


> PVD coating?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure to be honest...


----------



## PixlPutterMan

bohorquez said:


> I Emailed Bulova, since i have the same watch and have a scratch in the crystal, I was wondering if I could upgrade it to Sapphire, they replied with the measurements being 32.30mm height of 4mm domed and that vendor only made this in mineral crystal.


Thank you very much


----------



## bohorquez

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thank you very much


Here is what I got from them as a quote to have the watch replaced or have them send you a crystal

"The crystal itself is $35.00. Shipping is the part to you within the states is $3.50, plus your state tax.

If you are sending it in. The cost of the crystal, plus $10.00 labor, $10.00 water test. Shipping is $12.00, plus your state tax. We will send you a completed estimate calculating your tax, before work is done:

"


----------



## PixlPutterMan

bohorquez said:


> Here is what I got from them as a quote to have the watch replaced or have them send you a crystal
> 
> "The crystal itself is $35.00. Shipping is the part to you within the states is $3.50, plus your state tax.
> 
> If you are sending it in. The cost of the crystal, plus $10.00 labor, $10.00 water test. Shipping is $12.00, plus your state tax. We will send you a completed estimate calculating your tax, before work is done:
> 
> "


I will probably end up replacing it myself. Thinking of going with a flat crystal...


----------



## bohorquez

PixlPutterMan said:


> I will probably end up replacing it myself. Thinking of going with a flat crystal...


Please keep me posted if you replace the crystal yourself and where you get the crystal from. Thanks


----------



## PixlPutterMan

bohorquez said:


> Please keep me posted if you replace the crystal yourself and where you get the crystal from. Thanks


Will do, will probably be getting one from Esslinger


----------



## Palmettoman

I've got a feeling my son is going to claim this one! LOL. He's a big fan of pilot/field watches.


----------



## pyddet

This 67 Accutron just came in today phased for 1.55v batteries and humming like a champ.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlvjo49

Two new ones. Got the he Lunar Pilot last week and the Vintage looking 96B231 just got delivered. The are a great looking pair. The 96B231 came on a very rigid black leather strap that was almost impossible to take off. Bulova encased the spring bars in steel tubes for some reason. I didn't like the strap at all so I ended up cutting it off and replacing it with a lovely Swiss Army brown strap with a deployment clasp. Because its dial is beige,the watch looks better with a brown strap.


----------



## Kloeshuman

Would love to add a pic of mine, But haven't been able to upload for a few days now. I just picked up a accutron 63b024 the other day, mine is the stainless black face version. I switched out the stainless bracelet for a black nylon band, so much lighter now. I will be looking for a nice black and gray NATO band to put on her shortly


----------



## tayloreuph

Looking for a strap opinion for my A15 








1.









2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloeshuman

My first...Accutron 63b024 can't seem to resize the pic, sorry


----------



## tayloreuph

Just returned from repair. A 10ak movement gf case, and my Oceanographer "F"ranken.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

I picked up a Moonview 97B128 a couple a weeks ago from Area Trend for around $40.

Although it is marketed as a "women's" watch, I knew the 43mm size would be fine for me. I also ordered a dark brown croc print strap from Amazon.

When the watch and the strap came in, I put the fantastic buckle on the new strap, and put the new strap on the watch. This is easily one of my favorite watches now.

A couple of quick pics:

























And a couple of "artsy" ones:


----------



## tgriffin1320

Just picked these two up over the past month. Im still very new to collecting but I think im off to a good start. I did change to a leather nato strap on the military Bulova (96b231). The stock number on the other one is 96a187.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Got the black snorkel yesterday to go with my red bezel one:


----------



## chadbailey59

ManOnTime said:


> I picked up a Moonview 97B128 a couple a weeks ago from Area Trend for around $40.
> 
> Although it is marketed as a "women's" watch, I knew the 43mm size would be fine for me. I also ordered a dark brown croc print strap from Amazon.
> 
> When the watch and the strap came in, I put the fantastic buckle on the new strap, and put the new strap on the watch. This is easily one of my favorite watches now.
> 
> A couple of quick pics:


I had just about convinced myself I didn't want a Moonview, but this may have fixed that notion! The brushed gold looks absolutely fantastic with that band. Good work.


----------



## eric.nielsen

1965 Bulova Accutron Astronaut. Same model given to X-15 and A-12 test pilots.


----------



## mystic nerd

cel4145 said:


> Got the black snorkel yesterday to go with my red bezel one:


I have a black Snorkel and it's a favorite of mine - I wore it today, in fact.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

mystic nerd said:


> I have a black Snorkel and it's a favorite of mine - I wore it today, in fact.


I am keeping mine put aside for now. When I got it, I intended it to be sort of the replacement for other one after I have worn it a lot and scratched up the crystal.


----------



## yankeexpress

Went for the Black Lobster


----------



## ManOnTime

chadbailey59 said:


> I had just about convinced myself I didn't want a Moonview, but this may have fixed that notion! The brushed gold looks absolutely fantastic with that band. Good work.


Thanks for the kind words.

The strap really makes the watch. It's become one of my favorite go-tos.


----------



## Besbro

I have two.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

Does anyone else feel like Bulova is missing the boat a little bit with their smooth-sweep HF Quartz movements? The only comparable luxury watch is the Grand Seiko Spring Drive pieces at MSRP way above $5000, with case & bracelet quality equally higher than any current Bulova. If they'd just make a 40-43mm watch, 11 to 13mm thick, with case finishing comparable to a Hamilton or a Baume & Mercier, they'd sell a ton of those watches. (Opinion)


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Eric, I believe there are plenty of Bulova fans who feel they are "missing the boat." Search the Accutron/Bulova/Caravelle subforum here, and you're certain to read some.

Eric
__



eric.nielsen said:


> Does anyone else feel like Bulova is missing the boat a little bit with their smooth-sweep HF Quartz movements? The only comparable luxury watch is the Grand Seiko Spring Drive pieces at MSRP way above $5000, with case & bracelet quality equally higher than any current Bulova. If they'd just make a 40-43mm watch, 11 to 13mm thick, with case finishing comparable to a Hamilton or a Baume & Mercier, they'd sell a ton of those watches. (Opinion)


----------



## Siwash

Smaller is gooder. Go from 36-40mm.

The Moon Watch is sadly huge for average wrists.


----------



## Olyeller68

Accu Swiss










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

Besbro said:


> I have two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


This reminds me of the Dali painting with the melted watch - except here, the glass is deformed instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

eric.nielsen said:


> Does anyone else feel like Bulova is missing the boat a little bit with their smooth-sweep HF Quartz movements? The only comparable luxury watch is the Grand Seiko Spring Drive pieces at MSRP way above $5000, with case & bracelet quality equally higher than any current Bulova. If they'd just make a 40-43mm watch, 11 to 13mm thick, with case finishing comparable to a Hamilton or a Baume & Mercier, they'd sell a ton of those watches. (Opinion)


Yes.

The 262 kHz movement is a big step forward in accuracy, plus the second hand sweeps. It should be driving all other quartz movements off the market.

Further, they could get smaller size and/or longer battery life by going to one or two ticks per second (smooth sweep increased the power consumption). 1-2 ticks/sec might also enable a solar cell to power the watch.

And yes, the line in general is too big. Some, including the Surveyor, are only 41 mm, but the vast majority are 44 mm and larger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Accutronredux

Today's mail contained three more recently purchased Accutrons...:-!
...


----------



## Hart1000

My Bulova Special Edition 98A186 Mens Moon Chronograph Watch arrived yesterday!
I really like this watch, even more than the Omega Speedmaster. It has heft and symmetry!

Can anyone recommend a black steel watch bracelet?


----------



## mystic nerd

Maybe this. I haven't tried it but I think it's worth a look. I tried the Beauty7 bracelet from Amazon; I can't unconditionally recommend that one.

BINLUN Stainless Steel Watch Band 6 Color(Gold, Sliver, Black, Rose Gold, Gold Tone, Rose Gold Tone) 17 Size (10mm - 26mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078WMSMWH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_lHDMAbC34FF2J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hart1000

Thanks mystic nerd!


----------



## Dime Piece Timepiece

Just picked up a grail. Minty 1970 Accutron Deep Sea on the original bracelet.


----------



## Calypso2

First time worn. Very good time keeper, +46 seconds in 7 months.


----------



## Calypso2

From post 701: Quote "Today's mail contained three more recently purchased Accutrons...:-!"

Boy that top one looks so much like mine below at post 706


----------



## mystic nerd

Swiss "movement", currently on a black leather strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Bulova Gemini


----------



## hifi_hound

Bulova Moonview on nato.


----------



## Lumbo

Surveyor ii w brushed instead of stock polished case sides on cream leather Black label c&b leather


----------



## Lumbo

Older models still have classic look that still works


----------



## Lumbo

Cool!


----------



## Lumbo

Lug to lug on it?


----------



## Lumbo

"666" feet...is where Satan dives too


----------



## Lumbo

I have military one too. Use it as a clock sans strap below desktop monitor


----------



## Lumbo

Darn that one looks like a tea pot it's so wide. Cool retro!


----------



## Lumbo

Both are cool. Take a look at rubber too solid flat color green or black


----------



## Lumbo

Stock straps on Precisionist line are pretty weak. I added this one and it makes all difference in world. For a light grey almost white dial


----------



## Ron521

Just received this 96b260 last week, and like the contemporary styling and the smooth sweeping seconds hand. It's pretty big at 45 mm wide and 52.5 lug-to-lug, but wears comfortably.


----------



## Acadian1820

Here's my vintage Caravelle, complete with the cracked crystal I've yet to replace.


----------



## househalfman

Lumbo said:


> Older models still have classic look that still works





Lumbo said:


> Cool!





Lumbo said:


> Lug to lug on it?





Lumbo said:


> "666" feet...is where Satan dives too





Lumbo said:


> I have military one too. Use it as a clock sans strap below desktop monitor





Lumbo said:


> Darn that one looks like a tea pot it's so wide. Cool retro!





Lumbo said:


> Both are cool. Take a look at rubber too solid flat color green or black





Lumbo said:


> Stock straps on Precisionist line are pretty weak. I added this one and it makes all difference in world. For a light grey almost white dial


You have to quote who you're responding to, otherwise we're all confused lol.


----------



## Rr.__

Black/Blue Snorkel was just added to the group.
Any information anyone can share? 
I've only seen the red example once while i've never seen the green and black/blue before. The globe hour markers make it for me.


----------



## brandon\

Total impulse buy. But faceted sapphire and Miyota automatic for $100 isn't bad. I think it's pretty damned sharp.


----------



## azkid

brandon\ said:


> Total impulse buy. But faceted sapphire and Miyota automatic for $100 isn't bad. I think it's pretty damned sharp.


Me too! That's really cool. Haven't seen that model before.


----------



## mystic nerd

Dime Piece Timepiece said:


> Just picked up a grail. Minty 1970 Accutron Deep Sea on the original bracelet.
> View attachment 12944969
> View attachment 12944967


What is the case diameter? I suspect it's a few mm larger than a typical Accutron, due to the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

My latest purchase is the 214 M1 Accutron, model 602. It is now in the hands of Rob B for service and restoration.


----------



## minuteman62

This M0 Alpha is back from restoration @ Rob B. It needed an M0 pillar plate to make it as correct as possible. So Rob B sourced an M0 pillar plate and serviced the movement. Runs like a champ. That should do it for now on the very early 14kt M0-M1 Accutrons.
14kt YG Alpha Spaceview. Correct 2304 case, correct White Luminous Lance Hands, correct Luminous Crystal, correct M0 non dated stamped,non patent stamped pillar plate. 








M0 5 Solder Point Coil Assembly restored by Rob B








M0 Pillar Plate. No date stamp, no patent number








Advertisement:


----------



## Shogun506

I ordered this Moon Watch the other day because it was a pretty good price and had good reviews then instantly thought I'd probably return it. Well it showed up today and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Tonystix

I've been checking out the Moon Watch as well. Looks great!


----------



## Shogun506

Then it landed on a GasGasBones SPV1.5 I had lying around..


----------



## Tonystix

Looking at the Accutron II Surveyor. Anybody have an opinion of them?


----------



## yankeexpress

Double post

Might as well post another photo


----------



## yankeexpress

Tonystix said:


> Looking at the Accutron II Surveyor. Anybody have an opinion of them?


Great watches, especially the 3-hander with 16 beat per second super-smooth sweep, smoother than any mechanical. 
The white dial 3-hander is my favorite.



The chronograph Surveyor has a 8 beat per second sweep.


----------



## Tonystix

The white dial is the one I have my eye on.Do they look fairly well made?I realize we're only talking $200 or so, but I was wondering how well they were finished.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tonystix said:


> The white dial is the one I have my eye on.Do they look fairly well made?I realize we're only talking $200 or so, but I was wondering how well they were finished.


They are not junky, have a quality feel and a refined look. The movement is mesmerizing.

The straps are borderline. I changed the white dial to my favorite Obris Morgan thick leather.

I put my blue dial on mesh. And got a nice green suede for the green dial.


----------



## Tonystix

Yankeesexpress, Thanks for the info. Nice pics, by the way. I also like the chrono. Wish they offered it in more colors.


----------



## Teresafisher

Anyone familiar with this 1973 model name?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Teresafisher said:


> Anyone familiar with this 1973 model name?


From mybulova:









Mini Accutron "C". All the good names were taken? ;-)

Edit: Just noticed yours is a 3-hand and the catalog from 1972 shows a 2-hand. Everything else matches, though. Curious.


----------



## minuteman62

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Edit: Just noticed yours is a 3-hand and the catalog from 1972 shows a 2-hand. Everything else matches, though. Curious.


I think you found the correct reference pic. I have noticed that some of the file/catalog pics of watches aren't always the most accurate. For instance this Spaceview below. Notice the file pic is missing the Tuning fork LOGO at the 12 oclock position on the crystal and the minute hash marks are missing.

File Pic








Actual watch for comparison.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

minuteman62, no arguments with catalog not matching reality from time to time. Was interesting to me that Bulova decided to put in an entirely different 230 series movement between the 1972 catalog and 1973 production. Must have been some serious demand for that running seconds hand.


----------



## mizzare




----------



## Chronophasia

Here's my newest watch, a 96b216 (Telluride) on a Staib satin bracelet. I like the combination SO MUCH. I'm a little curious as to why my dial is not more white though...it's weird, every photo and video I have seen of the watch made me think it was more of a white color. Mine is...off somehow. It's pleasant though, especially since my bracelet is the satin finish!


----------



## Chronophasia

It's another Bulova (96b252) on a Staib bracelet, but this time with a polished finish! I have to admit, I kinda like the Telluride more...and I really think the satin finish is the way to go instead of the polished.


----------



## mystic nerd

Removed by OP.
To be back later.


----------



## mystic nerd

I recently acquired this Accuquartz on the 'bay; it shipped today. It's running, but I know nothing about service history and how well it runs. It may have one of those three-faceted crystals. I can detect a very faint line perhaps caused by horizontal faceting, beneath the crystal logo and also at the far right corner of the eight o'clock index. All the seller's photos are a bit hazy like this one. Bulova bracelet with fold-over clasp. The 2242 movement was visible in another photo by the seller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007

My Sea King:


----------



## yankeexpress

Surveyor chrono


----------



## tayloreuph

Ok, sellers pic, 'bay auction, and I probably overpaid for it. Bulova 333 Oceanographer
But, but, but...
That's an Oceanographer V bezel! I relatively good shape. It's only been 3 years that I've been looking for one to complete my orange dial Oceanographer V! Damn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo

tayloreuph said:


> Ok, sellers pic, 'bay auction, and I probably overpaid for it. Bulova 333 Oceanographer
> But, but, but...
> That's an Oceanographer V bezel! I relatively good shape. It's only been 3 years that I've been looking for one to complete my orange dial Oceanographer V! Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very awesome! Congrats on the find!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

jodo said:


> Very awesome! Congrats on the find!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


There's a Caravelle 333 that has the correct hands, if you're interested... on the 'bay, grey dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

M1 Accutron caliber 214 model 602


----------



## jodo

Accutronredux said:


> M1 Accutron caliber 214.
> View attachment 13236467
> 
> View attachment 13236461
> 
> View attachment 13236493


Super nice!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo

Rare bulova sea hunter on modern mesh bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## baptiste6

here is mine on a nato


----------



## Lawrence_S

My Birth Year watch. Uncommon 1959 (L9) Bulova Storm King 17J hand-wind on a vintage New York Central Rail Road poster of one of their express lines running past Storm King mountain on the Hudson River in upstate New York.


----------



## Lawrence_S




----------



## matt009au

Just picked up this one... no idea what model it is but I quite like it.


----------



## matt009au

Apologies, double post


----------



## yankeexpress

Accu-Swiss 63B187 is a limited edition (03/49) Swiss Made automatic GMT chrono. It has a chronograph module added to its ETA-2893 movement with a recessed 10H pusher to advance the GMT hand. There is also a black ion version, probably also an LE.


----------



## Rocket1991

Accutronredux said:


> M1 Accutron caliber 214 model 602
> 
> View attachment 13236493


It gave me impression of action movie and ticking timer with dilemma which wire to cut red one or green one!


----------



## Burgs

Rocket1991 said:


> It gave me impression of action movie and ticking timer with dilemma which wire to cut red one or green one!


Now that you mention it - it does indeed!


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron A-15 I received last month. Refurbished, but in 'as new' condition.


----------



## Olyeller68

This one just showed up today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Just got this Black Lunar Pilot from Amazon Saturday. I absolutely love it. It's my first quartz. I wanted it to be a special quartz. Got rid of the crappy strap that came with it. Threw that pos in the trash.


























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Wolfsatz

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

New watch for my wife. The straps are incredibly nice, I may take the spare black one of her hands. Rose gold buckles and red date dial. She's happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Very nice buy

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

jodo said:


> Very awesome! Congrats on the find!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Orange dialed oceanographer uses Bulova Case ref # 7095 [black and white bakelite non friction] ..... the is the Bulova case ref# 7095-1 which has the Black and Red bakelite bezel


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1973 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. Automatic Day and Date

Bulova case ref# 7095-1**

Misc. Info: Though case ref# 7095-1 with a friction [no click] mounted black and red bakelite bezel, uses Bulova 11AOACB movement, looks similar to the Oceanographer Snorkel case ref# 714 with a 60 click Red and Black bakelite bezel which uses 11BLACD movement, the 2 cases are different and meant for use with their specific movement only.*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. Automatic

Bulova case ref# 714*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

...


----------



## jkpa

Arrived today from a fellow WUS member. Really stunning.


----------



## Gerard Jones

A few weeks in with this beauty...


----------



## cel4145

Gerard Jones said:


> A few weeks in with this beauty...


Nice! I am envious. I need a Bulova Astronaut to sit in my watch box next to my Bulova Lunar Pilot! :-!


----------



## tayloreuph

Just a couple new ones. A4 21 Jewel and an Oceanographer 333.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

From '79. ETA 2851 and an all stainless case.


----------



## NM156

Telluride on a StrapsCo vintage washed leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

NM156 said:


> Telluride on a StrapsCo vintage washed leather strap.


That blue hand and how it sweeps on that watch due to the movement seems like it would be awesome!


----------



## NM156

cel4145 said:


> That blue hand and how it sweeps on that watch due to the movement seems like it would be awesome!


That smooth sweep is something few can appreciate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

NM156 said:


> That smooth sweep is something few can appreciate.


Yep. I have your watch's cousin. I have the white dial surveyor with the blue hand :-!


----------



## NM156

cel4145 said:


> Yep. I have your watch's cousin. I have the white dial surveyor with the blue hand :-!


I totally missed out on the 96b213. Serves me right for not being enough of a watch geek.

There's something to be said for its understated elegance. The other models in that series (other than the black one)? What the heck was Bulova thinking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Gerard Jones said:


> A few weeks in with this beauty...


Here's a great article to read. 
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/b...cia-for-pilots-of-the-fastest-plane-ever-made

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

NM156 said:


> I totally missed out on the 96b213. Serves me right for not being enough of a watch geek.
> 
> There's something to be said for its understated elegance. The other models in that series (other than the black one)? What the heck was Bulova thinking?


Thanks for helping me choose what watch to wear today :-!









And yeah. I know what you mean. Who picked the colors for the other watches in the Surveyor series?


----------



## NM156

cel4145 said:


> Thanks for helping me choose what watch to wear today :-!
> 
> View attachment 13587419
> 
> 
> And yeah. I know what you mean. Who picked the colors for the other watches in the Surveyor series?
> View attachment 13587427


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

cel4145 said:


> Thanks for helping me choose what watch to wear today :-!
> 
> View attachment 13587419
> 
> 
> And yeah. I know what you mean. Who picked the colors for the other watches in the Surveyor series?
> View attachment 13587427


Do I see a black case and bracelet here, or stainless? I have a stainless Surveyor with black dial but if it was made in all black, I'm a bit sorry I missed it.


----------



## NM156

mystic nerd said:


> Do I see a black case and bracelet here, or stainless? I have a stainless Surveyor with black dial but if it was made in all black, I'm a bit sorry I missed it.


(Banging on table) Now THAT would've been an AWESOME addition to that line.

Sorry about the rant - you're looking at stainless steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Monopusher Chronograph fresh off the 'Bay. Haven't cracked the back for a manufacture date, and it'll need servicing and a new crystal. Hope the dial cleans up a little as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel

Just got this UHF chronograph.


----------



## feelasopher

Haven't figured out how the alarm works yet. It's a puzzler, keeps me up at night!


----------



## berni29

New to me about an hour ago......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102




----------



## tayloreuph

peewee102 said:


> View attachment 13661711


That's the new Macy's LE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102

tayloreuph said:


> That's the new Macy's LE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I put a NOS WWII strap on it. They are still on sale for $165. I think it's worth it for that price.


----------



## peewee102

tayloreuph said:


> That's the new Macy's LE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I put a NOS WWII strap on it. They are still on sale for $165. I think it's worth it for that price.


----------



## Jason9090

I love my new titanium Curv.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## watchguy74

Here is my Bulova AccuSwiss Murren.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Lunar Pilot with dial conversion.


----------



## Schwizzle

Greetings. I just acquired my first Bulova through a Seiko trade. It is a Sea King 98B242 on an aftermarket bracelet. Loving..It. :-!

Edit: Sorry, forgot the pic


----------



## arogle1stus

Moneysworth. 
My 1st Bulova was the Bulova A11. Bought at the age of 12 y o. Wore it til I was old enuff to be hired by the RR as an engine fireman (1961)
Then I bought 2 Hammy RR Grade pocketwatches which I carried til U S RRs began accepting quartz wristies in 1972. Wore RR Bulova 214 til
retirement. Since then I've bought 3 more Bulovas. All Precisionists.

My dad and his brother were Gruen fans. But not me. They detested "Tank" (or rectangular) watches for some reason.

So I back to the Bulova drill. B U L O V A watch time. First Bulova advert jingle I ever heard on nationwide Radio.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

Swizzle:
I might add the WW2 A11 was produced by 4 American watch companies. Bulova Elgin Hamiliton and Gruen.
From 1944 til 1949. Mine was 36MM, 16 jewels, with the 359 Handcranker movement. Bought at an Army 
Surplus Store for $59.99. They can still be found but few are in working order.
The Bulova 214 and 218's were made to RR Specs. Much better watch than the A11. Ditto Hamilton's 1st RR
Grade wristie, the model 505.

Bulova was acquired by Citizen/Miyota in 2009.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## pantagruel

My wife just surprised me with this quartz chronograph.


----------



## anzac1957

Bery nice

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

My new Lobster. I love this thing!


----------



## arogle1stus

peewee102 & Schwizzle
Bros. If you're as long in the tooth as I (82 y o) you'll remember the 1st radio watch jingle/advert. It was from Bulova.
I recall the jingle started with the spelling B U L O V A, then the comment "Bulova Watch Time" I heard it 1st on WNBC
(what NBC was called in the 40's)
I have 4 Bulovas now. But my fave was the Bulova 214. The standard RR watch of my hiring date as locomotive engr.\


X Traindriver Art


----------



## Proliant

And ............. Today it arrived. I am NOT disappointed at all. Excellent fit and finish, in fact probably one of the nicest of any watches I own. I can barely believe that its a Bulova since my experience with them has either been cheap quartz or excellent Accutron's. This seems to be every bit as nicely finished as any Accutron I've seen or owned. The movement is awesome! Smoother second hand than any watch I've ever had, seemingly accurate (time will tell) .... the chrono goes to 1000th of a second (note - I did have to reset the 1000th hand out of the box, but the instructions were clear and it appears to be fine). The bracelet is heavy and very well made with solid links and end links .... including the awesome butterfly clasp. Its a bit bigger than I usually wear, but I am 100% willing to get used to it. What a bargain!!!!! I should have bought 2 and given one to my son as a present ..... but I have a tiny greedy streak and I am keeping this one. Maybe I'll buy another just for that purpose.

Bulova Precisionist 96b260


----------



## Proliant

(somehow it double posted)


----------



## Olyeller68

Great watch, mine says hello.










I have several Bulova watches now and they're all great. They all punch in way above the price paid.

Wear yours in good health!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwizzle

arogle1stus said:


> peewee102 & Schwizzle
> Bros. If you're as long in the tooth as I (82 y o) you'll remember the 1st radio watch jingle/advert. It was from Bulova.
> I recall the jingle started with the spelling B U L O V A, then the comment "Bulova Watch Time" I heard it 1st on WNBC
> (what NBC was called in the 40's)
> I have 4 Bulovas now. But my fave was the Bulova 214. The standard RR watch of my hiring date as locomotive engr.\
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Thanks for the tidbit of info! Always interested to hear about the things we remember from back in the day. I'm 36, so I don't have the pleasure of having grown up listening to radio programs much, though I like the medium as it can be found today (public broadcasting programs and such).

One other thing I've noticed with my Bulova is the lume. It is as bright as any other of my analogs (Seiko, Deep Blue), and seems longer lasting too.

One question, should I be observing any special time setting techniques with the Precisionist movement? I've tried looking for a manual/document/post about it, but haven't come up with anything. For instance, do I need to move the minute hand past what I actually want the time to be, then move it back, then push the crown in, or vice versa?

Sent from my Vivo XL3 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Picked up this beautiful 70s Accutron 218 a while ago, haven't gotten around to changing the battery on it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronocase

Not too many of these about.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MortenR




----------



## tvterry1

New Guy. New Watch. Not new to Bulova.


----------



## arogle1stus

When I acquired the 2 Bulovas with the 262 Khrtz I had read that the movement ate watch batteries with inordinate speed.
All fluff info. My experience with the 96b230 and 231 has shown (so far at least) battery shelf life is no shorter than any quartz.
Besides my MultiBand 6 Casios, the 2 Bulovas are HAQ. My Marine Star has notable accuracy as well.

 Back n tha day I noticed better accuracy with the Bulova 214 than the 2 Hamilton RR grade watches. East yer hearts out Hi End
mechanicals! But IMO Hi end mechanicals aren't about accuracy. They are about tradition and pizzaz.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## deckeda

arogle1stus said:


> When I acquired the 2 Bulovas with the 262 Khrtz I had read that the movement ate watch batteries with inordinate speed.
> All fluff info. My experience with the 96b230 and 231 has shown (so far at least) battery shelf life is no shorter than any quartz.
> Besides my MultiBand 6 Casios, the 2 Bulovas are HAQ. My Marine Star has notable accuracy as well. ...


I have read that Citizen's Bulova 262kHz "solution" is actually a series of slightly different movements and that yes, some are more battery-efficient than others, by design.

Some are marketed as Precisionists, some are simply labeled 262kHz on the dial, and so on, with or without Accutron II branding. They're all 262's but have differing heartbeats that affect the _sweep_, the movement _size_ (and therefore, case size), _battery life_, and _accuracy_ to some extent.

It's a lot like, "Good, cheap, fast. Pick any two."

It's a fascinating technology and I think it's really cool it exists in moderately-priced watches. That being said, given that this thread began some years ago it's a sort of recent-history lesson on what the Citizen ownership has been up to for the brand (I understand there was a Bulova CEO change around the same time, also.)

My observation is that "Accutron" marketing has become muddled along with the "UHF" term Bulova has since abandoned in favor of 262kHz. Even "Precisionist" only tells me something about the watch in the context of when it was introduced.

**************

Hoping to have a vintage model to add here in a week.


----------



## deckeda

ah this crappy forum software
duplicate post


----------



## Olyeller68

Latest one










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## journeyforce

Not my latest Bulova but the latest that I have in my hands(the Accutron is still in the mail)

It is a 1953 Bulova Air King. It supposedly was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright (I see this listed on 3 websites but nothing from Bulova so I am not sure)

I got it for $30 plus tax at a thrift store back at the beginning of Dec 2018 and it just came back from my watchmaker. This is a Art Deco watch that has the hour markers on the outside of the watch.

Pics taken at watchmaker's right as i picked it up.


----------



## tayloreuph

Olyeller68 said:


> Latest one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


What the heck is that?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

tayloreuph said:


> What the heck is that?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's this but the I guess it needed some better lighting










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## journeyforce

My 1953 Bulova Sea King that I picked back up from my watchmaker with 2 new friends. The Carvelle was just bought yesterday (has a Seiko 66 movement in it) and the 1960 Accutron Model #203 (which also arrived yesterday)


----------



## tayloreuph

Olyeller68 said:


> It's this but the I guess it needed some better lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


I've never seen one of those before! What do you know about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

My second new watch in a month. It arrived today. 96B259


----------



## Olyeller68

tayloreuph said:


> I've never seen one of those before! What do you know about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


96B012. I think it came out around 2010 or 11.

Caught my eye because of the square shape and sub dial layout, almost a Tag Monaco vibe (which is one of my grails). Put Watchco rally strap on it which is almost a perfect match. It quickly became one of my favorites.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Just picked up my snorkel


----------



## Furee65

Found this one a few months back at an estate sale. 14kt Tiffany & Co. engraved on back from LBJ to the Governor of Hawaii 1966


----------



## BTerry2233

Thats an awesome find


----------



## Furee65

Thanks 😁 this is the back side of it.


----------



## mystic nerd

Furee65 said:


> Thanks 😁 this is the back side of it.


Awesome find indeed!


----------



## Siwash




----------



## mystic nerd

Siwash said:


> View attachment 13835397


Siwash, can you say which model Accutron II This is?


----------



## mtbmike

Maybe some members here remember the PMWF? About 12 years ago they had a link to Snoop selling Accutron VX200's for $249 in all three colors. I picked up a coke bezel but only wore it a few times before flipping it. A year later I got the black bezel but never wore it and put it in my safe. Fast forward 10 years. This month I took it out, sized it and have been wearing it. Don't find it too big this time round and the comfort of the bracelet outweighs the bling. The crystal has a cool green anti reflective coating and the lume is still readable all night.


----------



## journeyforce

mtbmike said:


> Maybe some members here remember the PMWF? About 12 years ago they had a link to Snoop selling Accutron VX200's for $249 in all three colors. I picked up a coke bezel but only wore it a few times before flipping it. A year later I got the black bezel but never wore it and put it in my safe. Fast forward 10 years. This month I took it out, sized it and have been wearing it. Don't find it too big this time round and the comfort of the bracelet outweighs the bling. The crystal has a cool green anti reflective coating and the lume is still readable all night.


I remember the VX200 that was being sold back then. It was on other forums besides PMWF and there was a huge bump in popularity. I wanted one so bad but had just bought a Skyhawk AT and my funds were low. Then they all disappeared.

Nice watch


----------



## journeyforce

My 2007 Accutron limited edition Astronaut.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Nice historical aspect to that watch ...well done !


----------



## tayloreuph

Nice little 21 Jewel back fro the shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

1958 Beau Brommell .... 10k white gold fill w the cut-out lugs. Hard to beat for less than $200. It's amazing how many variants Bulova made of the BB..


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Picked up one of these today.


----------



## Accutronredux

N3 Bulova Accutron Date and Day "CD", aka the Woody.


----------



## Mister X

Furee65 said:


> Thanks ? this is the back side of it.


How did you come to acquire this watch? It's a memento of a time of great historical significance in the State of Hawaii. Check out the Wikipedia article about John A. "Jack" Burns.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_A._Burns


----------



## sethharpster

Don't have any "new" Bulova's but really dig the vintage ones.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

I have one of these incoming. A Bulova Marine Star 98B159, apparently in superb condition. Apparently this model number was made in both 100 and 200 meter versions; mine is 200 m with screw-down crown and the original strap.

I'm a Bulova fan, and a dive watch fan also, so this should find a welcoming home in my watch box. Photo is from the web.


----------



## Olyeller68

This one was waiting for me when I got home from work. Certainly a bright spot on this rainy day!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## redzebra




----------



## ObiWonWD40

Arrived from the US earlier this week

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mystic nerd

This arrived yesterday; I'm pleased! Model 98B159. PVD black finish, screw down crown, and 200 m WR which is a bit unusual for Marine Stars - most are 100 m.



















Original strap is a bit thick for long sleeve shirts. I have a tropical for it which I might test out this weekend. Here's the original.









And a view of the movement. Rather compact.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

My latest - a 1970 Ref. 31000 Chronograph. I have the proper bracelet (sans correct end links) and the proper subdial hands, but I have to drop the watch off with my watch maker to install both. The bracelet will come first since that's a simple job of tweaking the endlinks on it to fit the lugs. The hands will come later once I have an excuse to have him remove the movement from the case.


----------



## mystic nerd

My new-to-me Marine Star 200 meter, now with an aftermarket tropical trap from eBay.

The second hand aligns perfectly with the chapter ring marks.


----------



## mystic nerd

This watch is now on a Chinese black plated bracelet. I thoroughly enjoy this look for this watch. I have the original strap tucked away so the watch remains potentially complete.

Apparently this model not readily available, regardless of where you look. I still have a search running on eBay for that model number. I never get an alert for one having been listed there.
I'm sure there are some out there, but likely everyone that has one, wants to keep it. I found this one on Etsy.

Why did I want one? Marine Star is a Bulova sport/dive line, and I'm a Bulova fan. But nearly all the Marine Stars are only 100m rated, and with styles and curved-link stainless bracelets that I don't find appealing. This one is rated 200m, all black, with classic dive watch styling. I have a couple other such watches (Seiko and Invicta), but this is the only one I have that's black plated. Being a Bulova, I expect the plating to last as long as I don't wear it every day.

The dial face is glossy black, which doesn't show its true appearance in this photo. It has a fine wavy textured effect, visible in the photo.
The bezel is a deep blue from 0/60 to the 15 minute mark.
The second hand ticks reliably on the chapter ring marks. I can't say that for all my quartz watches.
The bezel is very stiff to turn. I'm a bit afraid to work it a lot; I don't want to rub off the black plating from working it hard with my fingers.
The lume is OK. Better than most of my other watches but nowhere near the brightness of my Seiko 200m solar diver.

This model (98B159) was apparently sold in both 100m and 200m versions. This 200m version has a screw down crown.


----------



## RobodocX

An oldie but goodie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Used my eBay bucks to get a big discount


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

The eBay bucks were right on time!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Drudge




----------



## ObiWonWD40

I had notification from eBay today that my latest Bulova acquisition has left the US and should be in the UK shortly.









Stock Photo Hope to supplement with my photos shortly :-

Could arrive tomorrow but next week is more likely 

One is getting mildly excited :roll:

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## dropmyload

My first Bulova. Purchased here and I put it on a nato. Excuse the phone photo. I love this watch!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Finally after doing it's Farewell Tour of some of the Southern States of the US my latest Bulova acquisition has arrived.









Was it everything I expected? Yes! and more :-!

I knew that it was Factory Refurbished, but the quality and state of the watch leads me to believe that it just sat unsold in a stockroom before going back to Bulova. The tags paper and protecting film were still on the back of the watch and the strap! I is one very satisfied and happy bunny!

































I bought this watch as I hoped that the shape and size would allow me to wear it under a normal shirt cuff with not problems. Mission accomplished, wore it under a shirt all day yesterday, No Problemo! :-!

The chronometer does all that I need, I know I could have bought one with higher resolution, but I question if you can press the button quick enough to use it? All in all I am really pleased with this watch so far and for the price I paid it was really affordable! For me buying these watches from the US, two watches cost me less that buying one in the UK last June even after paying for all the transport and customs clearance. :roll:

So will I be buying another one? Right now no, but I won't rule it out for the future ;-) Especially if I see one I really like!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Accutronredux

M9 Bulova Accutron Astronaut


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

PVD Snorkel chrono



666 Snorkel



Put my favorite leather on this super smooth 16 beat per second Surveyor


----------



## Chronocase

Not too many of these about.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## tvterry1

96B251 I just unpacked it today.

















Finally a Lunar Pilot

tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## ObiWonWD40

tvterry1 said:


> 96B251 I just unpacked it today.
> 
> View attachment 14136687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14136689
> 
> 
> Finally a Lunar Pilot
> 
> tvterry1
> The old guy from WV.....


To use a very British expression "The Mutt's Nuts" Get the Space Suit on and you are Good To Go 

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Quartz chrono. now on leather


----------



## august1410

Early 1968 Devil Diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141

Loving this little Devil


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Coming soon

New model 2020










: Roll::-D


----------



## mystic nerd

Today's watch. Just try finding one! (Originally on rubber strap)


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## TheCowWatcher

96B285 got it's first outing today. 98A187 is on its way!


----------



## TheCowWatcher

Aerojet!


----------



## WichitaViajero

NOS N4 1974 Accutron


----------



## Wolfsatz

2nd day with the Moon 
MoonWatch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Maddog1970

Just picked these 2 up....for the price, they can not be beat as GAG watches!


----------



## tayloreuph

A couple new purchases. The first is a Bulova DayDate with a funky bracelet and gold bezel
The second L8 engraved caseback has 'Batman' lugs, which I haven't seen often. Anyone know a model number or similar? Do you think the dial can be cleaned up as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

Olyeller68 said:


> Latest one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


May I aak where you found that beauty?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

dropmyload said:


> May I aak where you found that beauty?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It was a one of at Ashford if I remember correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload

Olyeller68 said:


> It was a one of at Ashford if I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing find. I love the Monaco look. Must try and find one myself.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

dropmyload said:


> Amazing find. I love the Monaco look. Must try and find one myself.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Right, that's exactly what the draw was for me as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

tayloreuph said:


> A couple new purchases. The first is a Bulova DayDate with a funky bracelet and gold bezel
> The second L8 engraved caseback has 'Batman' lugs, which I haven't seen often. Anyone know a model number or similar? Do you think the dial can be cleaned up as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were you, I wouldn't change a thing on that watch. It screams "old and beautiful as is".|> Right down to the old Twist Band.

Old is good.....

tvterry1
The "old" guy from WV.....


----------



## tayloreuph

tvterry1 said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't change a thing on that watch. It screams "old and beautiful as is".|> Right down to the old Twist Band.
> 
> Old is good.....
> 
> tvterry1
> The "old" guy from WV.....


I plan on leaving that one as is, too much funky 70's goodness. The other watch, is like to clean up the dial, and the movement is a mess. Pics of all to come, soon, if I can crack the backs of all my new purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71

Running problem free since 2010









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

My ONLY Bulova. ;-) But I like it. :-!


----------



## tayloreuph

Here's some more of recent purchases, all in need of a spa trip








Curvex or Standish possibly. 7AH movement but no year. Dial seems pretty good. 








This suckers got a lot of charm. Batman lugs! And the wear to the caseback, you can see through it, and the repair marks. I'm wondering if all that rust on the movement wasn't caused by sweat!








Automatic DayDate. Also needing work, but the dial is pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Black Lobster


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side......


----------



## tvterry1

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark side......
> 
> View attachment 14217965


Way to go "Darth".....That black is stunting.....|>

tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

My one and only Bulova: Super Seville Day-Date two tone with black dial. It's a looker.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie

New addition to the collection.


----------



## ChrisWMT

Love this thing


----------



## fiskadoro

A cool West German Caravelle devil diver


----------



## watch2wear

Love this Spaceview


----------



## dropmyload

Elarock said:


> My one and only Bulova: Super Seville Day-Date two tone with black dial. It's a looker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly gorgeous!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark on dark....


----------



## Maddog1970

Moon watch on moon strap....dark side with my new Kizzi NASA strap....perfect combo IMHO


----------



## Maddog1970

double Post, and why not!

View attachment 14249943
View attachment 14249945


----------



## Olyeller68

Computron



















When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Bulova Oceanographer gift from my wife and son for Father's Day!

Best regards.


----------



## Benbu

Buy last Saturday, my first Bulova accutron ! Buloca accutron astronaut swiss m8 1968 type 4 with cream dial and black bezel and Jb champion bracelet and after 30 years without work, I put a new battery and the accutron sound "hummmmm" 😱😍


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## kuhar

96B251









Poslano z mojega MI 9 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## feelasopher




----------



## bk_market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57

VX-200


----------



## Trinidad

Picked up this Curv a few months back. Originally came with black strap but replaced that with a tan one. Very lightweight, my only quip I wish the seconds hand moved like the precisionist line :/


----------



## WatchChemist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## FarmKid

Not technically my latest Bulova (that would be Lunar Pilot), but this just got back from servicing!


----------



## tayloreuph

both back from the local spa. Oceanographer B, M1, and this brilliant ladies watch, possibly from the 20's, expansion bracelet thats so cleverly done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## phaedrusdijk

This is my Grandfather's 1966 Accutron with the 214 movement. Works great, still looks nice but at 34mm wears a little small. Such a shame as I would definitely wear it more often!


----------



## jkpa

Surveyor II with the red dial. 262 Khz movement. Lovely watch


----------



## phaedrusdijk

And one more: my uncle's 1971 Accutron with the 218 movement. Also 34mm so still wears a little small.


----------



## tayloreuph

Birthday present for my wife (pictured) Miss Liberty/America from either 29 or 31. Currently up for debate on My Bulova, if you'd like to voice an opinion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose 104

Loving my new military


----------



## Accutronredux

M1 Accutron 602. Restoration just completed by Rob B and will soon be on the return trip to the USA.


----------



## berni29

Hi

I just got my second Bulova. And very nice it is also!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

The second subdial was misaligned, so I ended up returning it. I think it is too big for my wrist, but despite that I keep trying to talk myself into it, just because I like the watch and the story.


----------



## ox71

camaroz1985 said:


> The second subdial was misaligned, so I ended up returning it. I think it is too big for my wrist, but despite that I keep trying to talk myself into it, just because I like the watch and the story.
> 
> View attachment 14395751


there isn't a procedure for lining up the hands on this chronograph?
I just did this the other day on my son's nautica, all the subdials were able to be adjusted and I found out how by doing a YouTube search because he doesn't have the manual.
returning a watch for something easily adjusted seems like abuse of a warranty to me.


----------



## Ipse

Finally got this UHF chrono at a price I considered reasonable...been patiently waiting for a year.
Not my pic, stolen from OvrSteer on WUS (thanks mate) until I get mine.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## feelasopher

From the arid SW...


----------



## feelasopher

Double sorry...


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherna79

-


----------



## jkpa

Epically badass. Just arrived



And with its 262khz friend, the Surveyor II


----------



## carbon_dragon

My latest Accuswiss ... hmmm... Accutron. The Bulova Accutron Calibrator.


----------



## joe band

89 pages and not enough devilish goodness... my new M7 666.


----------



## FL410

Latest acquisition. Aerojet automatic. Would be perfect if it were a few millimeters smaller, but still a super nice piece.


----------



## Accutronredux

M0 Accutron 203


----------



## netsurfr

Got 2 Accutron Geminis in my collection. Love their look..


----------



## TheCowWatcher

netsurfr said:


> Got 2 Accutron Geminis in my collection. Love their look..


Great choices!


----------



## ObiWonWD40

As mentioned elsewhere, this is my latest Bulova, was to be my beater watch, but circumstances conspired to make it not suitable for use as a beater. ;-)









Stock Photo









The actual Watch on my wrist......

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*SNORKEL J*
by: Bulova
circa: _1967 _


----------



## Well Then Lets See

..


----------



## FL410

Finally got my Astronaut!


----------



## Mauiman50

Just got a Sea King in a trade. I put it on a GSD leather. Loving the size.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## MikeSunWest

Vintage 1970 Bulova Accutron 2181 Calendar watch


----------



## Olyeller68

Just sized the bracelet on this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph

Bulova monopusher chronograph 10BK movement. A small sucker to be sure, 30mm rolled gold over silver. Of the ones I've seen, the second hand doesn't seem to be consistent, so there's another mystery. No ads at MyBulova, so we don't even know what it was for. Telemetry scale and tachometer on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamelJockey

MikeSunWest said:


> Vintage 1970 Bulova Accutron 2181 Calendar watch
> View attachment 14513725


wow I love that! How much did you pay for that?


----------



## Mauiman50

Sea King again









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

How about this Limited run Buzz Aldrin GMT Lunar Pilot Accutron Automatic, full box and papers?

As a resident of Buzz's hometown of Montclair, NJ, I could not resist when I came upon this model.


----------



## Mauiman50

Sea King









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

Just got it today. B2662

















tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## ObiWonWD40

tvterry1 said:


> Just got it today. B2662
> 
> View attachment 14531695
> 
> 
> View attachment 14531697
> 
> 
> tvterry1
> The old guy from WV.....


I am liking that!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## redzebra




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214

Just arrived back from a service from Rob B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Just reacquired this beauty after letting go of my first example about a year ago at this time.

I'm not a fan of big watches but Bulova models are very comfy and ready to wear.


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## guillelle

A bit of an adventure to get one of these all the way to Singapore... but I am loving it! Well worth the wait and the hassle.


----------



## civiclx

Posted a pic and now deleting it to take a better one. I'm new, don't mind me


----------



## civiclx

Awkwaaaard!


----------



## tayloreuph

Simple 21 Jewel in need of some work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Feeling like the third time is a charm


----------



## Mike Rivera

That's sharp guillelle!


----------



## victarro




----------



## jkpa

I don't wear it that much - partly because it's winter time - but it'll always stay in the collection. Feels like a million bucks, sapphire, incredibly well made, great movement and lume and bezel action. It's a supreme beast of a diver and I love it.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## davidozo




----------



## PAUL H.

*1967.....*

















*Only my second Bulova....the first is from 1949* :-d


----------



## Accutronredux

These three were all purchased about the same time and serviced by Rob B.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## yankeexpress

Just received notice that this new Surfboard has arrived at my Post Office for delivery


----------



## ReallyBored

New Hack Auto....


----------



## yankeexpress

SURFS UP!!

New reissue Surfboard 98A254 is one of 4 new Surfboards, 3 quartz and 1 automatic.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## FL410

Just picked up this old guy from the 'bay. 1971 Senator from my best research. Has a few miles on it, but it's kind of unique with the blue text on the dial and date, also the 10K white gold bezel. Original bracelet is cool too. Has been serviced, but not sure how recently. It's running very well though so far.


----------



## pcfranchina

I wasn't feeling the black leather but loving the watch!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

My newest... I think 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Altamashsyed

Bought this last year.. Didn't turn out to be a pleasant experience.. Date wheel didn't work well and completely stopped after a month or two.. Rest of the watch is top-notch though..








Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

The Hack watch 2020


----------



## Jeffie007

The Hack watch 2020
View attachment 14916627


----------



## Bubbalouie

I hope someone can answer my question.

The field watches from Hamilton and Bulova has a long historical significance that dates back to WWII and Vietnam. Nowhere have I seen photos of the white dial version. So, what's the story regarding the white dial. I do know that Topper Jewelers had Hamilton to produce some white dial. If someone wanted to buy the one that has history, should he look at getting the black dial only? Any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## 0rbitSeries

An Accutron I won highest bid on on Ebay. To be honest, don't know much about it. J
ust got into watches recently, specific Bulova, and loving the Accutron 214/218's and also really dig the Accutron II models too.


----------



## tayloreuph

I bit the bullet and got into a Astronaut project watch. Needs to swap the pillar plate and I've got a lead on the period correct 24hr hand. Now to find a caseback they doesn't say gold plate bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

*Happy Easter!*

I have two, my latest affordable Day Date









Trusty VX200, one of my most legible!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## grenert

Not new at all, but new to me. OK, everyone, back into the spaceship!


----------



## Droyal

Picked this up a couple of months ago and it just came back from my watchmaker. Overhaul and a NOS crystal. I kept it on the Speidel BoR. Nothing says retro like a good ol’ fashion Speidel.


----------



## 0rbitSeries

Just landed this bad boy!


----------



## tayloreuph

Bulova American Clipper Macy's LE
















39 mm on the standard Bulova black leather "Croc" strap. The case seems a little thin? if that's the right way to describe it. Not from a bulk standpoint, the watch wears a bit larger than you'd expect, it just seems like the case walls are thin, if you get my meaning. Similar to my Sea King "Whale". The dial is pretty well finished, it's got a sheen to it, and changes color depending on the light. Tuning fork on the crown, and Bulova around the crystal caseback. But an unsigned rotor, which is kinda lame. At least Macy's would have been a little classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tayloreuph

yankeexpress said:


>


Getting all sorts of Archive action! Compare the Devil Dover LE and the Surfboard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitro450exp

Accutron II Snorkel reissue UHF 262 Hz


----------



## nitro450exp

1975 100th Anniversary spaceview tuning fork case


----------



## nitro450exp

CK Calendar 1970


----------



## Mtnmansa

Devil diver, blue dial. The bracelet is the best kept secret in the world.


----------



## Burnt

1946 Bulova Dewey


----------



## mtbmike

*Straight up 12 Noon Marine Star*

Got this off the sales forum in mint condition. Happy to add another super legible Marine Star to the collection.


----------



## tayloreuph

What shall we show today...
















Now with a strap change. Dead sexy 
























All back from a spa treatment. Phenomenal work by Montoya Watch Service Center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckMiller

My latest and only 2nd Bulova, courtesy of my father-in-law: It is possibly a 1949 Beau Brummel. Solid 14k, 8AE A9 movement.

20200619_101848 by Chuck Miller, on Flickr

20200619_153028 by Chuck Miller, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAPY




----------



## Olyeller68

Mailman dropped this one off today.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mystic nerd

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original inspiration for the Curv, apparently.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## tayloreuph

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15328168


That's exceptional! Any ideas about it, year or name? Is that a signed bracelet too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException

Birthday gift from the wife earlier this year. Very nice watch, but the included leather strap is just awful. I'm going to swap it for a NATO once I get enough confidence that I can take the old one off without scratching the black coating.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra

tayloreuph said:


> That's exceptional! Any ideas about it, year or name? Is that a signed bracelet too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I have no idea what the model name is. Same with another Caravelle I own... I posted an inquiry about it but no one could tell me the model name either. Seems that Bulova didn't name all their models at the time. It has a 37.5 mm case and according to the previous owner it is dated 1970-79. The bracelet is not singed and the previous owner advised that he had to make it fit the case. I suspect he filed the end links to do so.


----------



## Stu47

1969 Swiss Type 4 Cream Dial


----------



## Davidofs.cz

today choice, arived from US week ago


----------



## Nightwolf2369

Joined the Bulova gang today when this came in...


----------



## mystic nerd

Currently awaiting the return of this watch from service overseas. It will be a while. Stainless case.

I prefer an automatic to not have a date function. That way, it only needs a bit of winding and set the time, and it's ready to go.


----------



## beanerds

My 2nd Boluva , ' Ambassador ' classic .









I needed a good dress watch so this was the one . Its small 36mm x 39mm and 8mm thick but it's classy . Excuse the terribly glarey photos but I did not realise the plastic was still on the face when I took these , she looks so much better with it removed

Beanerds.


----------



## tayloreuph

Auto 4 hander double date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Back from Chris Radek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## tayloreuph

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 15387143


I'd like to compare that to my LE with the orange dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

tayloreuph said:


> I'd like to compare that to my LE with the orange dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be interesting because I was looking for that LE but it was sold out...I suspect the case is the same.

However yesterday in a shopping mall I got a good deal on this.


----------



## cuthbert

Sorry I mean this.









They also had this, but I wasn't ready to spend 700euros for a LED watch.


----------



## Birddog1

Super Seville arrived today!


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## Olyeller68

Mailman dropped this off today.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## universal_cynic

This arrived earlier this week.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugo-daniele




----------



## mystic nerd

Olyeller68 said:


> Mailman dropped this off today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Very nice. I swapped mine onto a different strap.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MnMoose36

Hi everyone! I'm new to the WuS forum. Joining you from Minnesota. Iv always liked Bulova watches! Unfortunately I missplaced my first Bulova watch while on a vacation in hawaii 8years ago ? ( it was silver/gold wrist band/watch face w/small crystals in the bezel)

But still able to share my current Bulova with you. 
Model: Precisionist 98B153







It dosent have any special jewel movement but i think it looks pretty neat as its black w/carbon fiber in the watch face and band. All the number marker glows green once charged up by the sun. Unfortunately I have had it in a drawer because It wasn't being worn daily, and when i took it out to wear it the battery was dead!! ?( hides under chair lol)


----------



## bombaywalla

Not sure how long your battery has been dead but these silver oxide batteries do leak over time. it might be a good idea to remove the dead battery before it leaks & corrodes battery compartment & eats into the metal. that would ruin your watch for good...


----------



## stilren

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 13870389
> N3 Bulova Accutron Date and Day "CD", aka the Woody.
> View attachment 13870385
> View attachment 13870387


Im very late to this thread but i had to respond. I just picked up the Woody (incoming later today), but it doesnt have the original bracelet. Any advice where I might source an original Accutron Woody gold/wood bracelet? thanks much.


----------



## MnMoose36

Thanks for the advice Bombaywalla!


bombaywalla said:


> Not sure how long your battery has been dead but these silver oxide batteries do leak over time. it might be a good idea to remove the dead battery before it leaks & corrodes battery compartment & eats into the metal. that would ruin your watch for good...


Once i noticed it was dead, I was hoping to get it replaced as soon as i could, found a good review of this local small jeweler shop, will probably bring it in tomorrow. Will report back how it turns out!


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## sabot03196

So I've been after one of these since January but couldn't find one that was at a price I considered reasonable (even in the used market). I clicked on an Ad link for a local jewelers on FB tonight and they not only had one in stock, it was on sale. It should be in my hands Thursday. IMHO this is the direction Bulova should have kept going with their Precisionist line, not their sort of overwrought, faux divers they seem invested in these days.


----------



## timetokill

Just came today!


----------



## K42

sabot03196 said:


> View attachment 15509947
> 
> So I've been after one of these since January but couldn't find one that was at a price I considered reasonable (even in the used market). I clicked on an Ad link for a local jewelers on FB tonight and they not only had one in stock, it was on sale. It should be in my hands Thursday. IMHO this is the direction Bulova should have kept going with their Precisionist line, not their sort of overwrought, faux divers they seem invested in these days.


I almost bought this from Kohl's with a combination of discounts. I keep thinking it's too big for the dressy style. Would be interested to hear your opinion after you get the watch.


----------



## sabot03196

K42 said:


> I almost bought this from Kohl's with a combination of discounts. I keep thinking it's too big for the dressy style. Would be interested to hear your opinion after you get the watch.


I mean compared to the dinner plate size of the Moonwatch, which fits fine on my wrist, this one should be ok.









My wrist is 7 3/4" BTW.










My other Precisionist is also pretty big. Though once you break in the strap it's comfortable enough.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

My latest Bulova..... Light-up clock. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

I couldn't decide .... so I got them all


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## K. Bosch

Bulova Chronograph C "Stars and Stripes". I've really enjoyed this watch. It's quite eye-catching.


----------



## bombaywalla

K. Bosch said:


> Bulova Chronograph C "Stars and Stripes". I've really enjoyed this watch. It's quite eye-catching.
> 
> View attachment 15527113
> 
> 
> View attachment 15527116


nice watch. 
what looks even better is the coffee in the background! Nice froth-work....


----------



## bombaywalla

today's it's my "other" moon watch Bulova...


----------



## Old_Tractor

JP71624 said:


> My latest Bulova..... Light-up clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I like those light-up clocks! Fantastic! They were probably given as advertising to jewelry shops, right? Great acquisition!


----------



## JP71624

Old_Tractor said:


> I like those light-up clocks! Fantastic! They were probably given as advertising to jewelry shops, right? Great acquisition!


Thank you! Yes indeed-these would have been jewelry store signs. Often if you bought enough from brands 'back in the day' they would throw in free clocks and signs, etc. Earlier in the century, getting customized bubble wall clocks and such was the norm, which is why you see so many with jewelry store and repair shop names on them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

JP71624 said:


> My latest Bulova..... Light-up clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Nostredahmus

Bulova Macy's 96A219 quartz "Hack" watch from circa 2018 on a Cordura strap


----------



## Olyeller68

Not new, but new to me.










Not perfect, but still a good catch.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## elcoke

Hack from 2019, just bought it 2nd hand.
Really really nice.









Best regards, George


----------



## tarrda

I inherited my dad's, he bought it in 1955, lots of memories of this watch on his wrist...it has a SPEIDEL PAT.2.689.450 10K.G.F. TP CAPS STAINLESS STEEL BOTTOM CAPS 68, Bracelet, not sure the bracelet is original to the watch...the back of the watch says Bulova L5, the serial number starts with "A" followed by 6 digits. The most meaningful watch in my collection by far. Forgot to mention it still works,,,it's only off @ 10 minutes per day


----------



## Mike Rivera

MnMoose36 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the WuS forum. Joining you from Minnesota. Iv always liked Bulova watches! Unfortunately I missplaced my first Bulova watch while on a vacation in hawaii 8years ago  ( it was silver/gold wrist band/watch face w/small crystals in the bezel)
> 
> But still able to share my current Bulova with you.
> Model: Precisionist 98B153
> View attachment 15491264
> It dosent have any special jewel movement but i think it looks pretty neat as its black w/carbon fiber in the watch face and band. All the number marker glows green once charged up by the sun. Unfortunately I have had it in a drawer because It wasn't being worn daily, and when i took it out to wear it the battery was dead!! ( hides under chair lol)


Shame on you, that's a good looking watch. You need to rectify this situation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien

I picked up a snorkel recently to join my lobster. I'm not sure if I'm bonding with it though, so I'm thinking about flipping it as a catch-and-release. The green devil diver is still calling my name...


----------



## Sydney7629

My only Bulova


----------



## Landed_Alien

Also picked up a couple of vintage pieces in the last few weeks

This one:


----------



## Landed_Alien

and this one:


----------



## guspech750

Landed_Alien said:


> I picked up a snorkel recently to join my lobster. I'm not sure if I'm bonding with it though, so I'm thinking about flipping it as a catch-and-release. The green devil diver is still calling my name...
> View attachment 15565525


Those look fantastic. I kick myself for not buying either one of those.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Landed_Alien

guspech750 said:


> Those look fantastic. I kick myself for not buying either one of those.


Thanks, yeah I love the sweep hand. As I said, I only got the snorkel a few weeks ago and I don't think it had ever been worn. It's still got its plastic wrap on the bracelet and the head looks pristine.

I'm going to sell the snorkel and keep the lobster I think. Just try to get back what I put in. I still need to hit 100 posts, then I'll list it here.


----------



## desc82

Lately, the ebay Bulova refurbished seller we all know had some terrific deals, so I decided to pull the trigger on a couple of them I was looking for a while. Especially the Devil Diver.

I am a fan of the precisionist movement, but not a fan of their design in general and particularly their size, having a relatively small wrist. But this one, one of the early precisionist (namely the Campton I think) is not too big at 43mm (while the lugs are still pretty long). Much more minimalist design compared to most of the busy dial precisionist. Very impressed with the dial execution on that one, interesting mix of textures.

Regarding the military chrono, I was not impressed by the very thick and rigid OEM black leather strap so I decided to change for a Geckota 5-link chamfered bracelet. Very happy with the result.


----------



## Zedd88

My latest Bulova:









Lume shot:


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elcoke

A-15 Pilot









Best regards, George


----------



## betoconga

Bulova Set-O-Matic Dual-Day


----------



## JP71624

'66 model (unidentified yet) beside the Ambassador, and a '68 President 'A' are the most recent to come in.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

This is my latest, spent a lot of time in my bench waiting for a dial, I almost gave up. I was fortunate to find a NOS dial and hands combo.


----------



## marlenangel

I bought this for my wife.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Love both of my Lunar Pilots.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mystic nerd

desc82 said:


> Lately, the ebay Bulova refurbished seller we all know had some terrific deals, so I decided to pull the trigger on a couple of them I was looking for a while. Especially the Devil Diver.
> 
> I am a fan of the precisionist movement, but not a fan of their design in general and particularly their size, having a relatively small wrist. But this one, one of the early precisionist (namely the Campton I think) is not too big at 43mm (while the lugs are still pretty long). Much more minimalist design compared to most of the busy dial precisionist. Very impressed with the dial execution on that one, interesting mix of textures.
> 
> Regarding the military chrono, I was not impressed by the very thick and rigid OEM black leather strap so I decided to change for a Geckota 5-link chamfered bracelet. Very happy with the result.
> 
> View attachment 15573095
> 
> 
> View attachment 15573097
> 
> 
> View attachment 15573100
> 
> 
> View attachment 15575895


I have the military chrono, and I too did not like the provided black leather strap. I put it on a nice brown leather strap.


----------



## desc82

mystic nerd said:


> I have the military chrono, and I too did not like the provided black leather strap. I put it on a nice brown leather strap.


It's a very nice combo! I love the way the chocolate brown strap (and the lighter stiches) do complement the beige dial. Makes it look even more vintage.


----------



## MAD777

Lunar Pilot PVD with aftermarket strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrian07

N3


----------



## Pontificator

guspech750 said:


> Love both of my Lunar Pilots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


I have one of these on the way and can't wait!


----------



## Justin77




----------



## Justin77




----------



## guspech750

Pontificator said:


> I have one of these on the way and can't wait!












I think your going to love it. I love the very legible dial. With my passion for aviation and space flight. This watch gouges my itch for such!! The dial looks like aviation dials from older aircrafts from days gone bye. I have the mate silver and black versions Lunar Pilots and wear them both a lot. I'm tempted to pick up the polished version so I can have all three.

Which one did you buy?

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Pontificator

Bulova Curv. I've had my eye on this one for a while and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## MAD777

Christmas present to my wife.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## mattmacklind2

Just picked up this Military with the cream dial.


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

Arrived from Italy today. Was shipped on the 8th!










Shown next to my Bulova Devil Diver LE.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Bulova 96B252


----------



## tayloreuph

New 666 M for the collection. 








The dial has oxidized and taken on a 'Galactic' look. The bezel is faded nicely. Looking for a bracelet for it, or maybe a tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Accutron 219

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

I never knew how much I would enjoy owning a gold classic.
The Bulova American Classic Clipper.
Gold case with a brown leather Croc strap.
Automatic Miyota movement with exhibition case back.
Gold hour markers and the iconic Tuning Fork at 12 position.
Pencil hands and no lume.
A simple white Dial with a Date/day window.
What a classic gold Beauty ?


----------



## elcoke

mich.g.pan said:


> I never knew how much I would enjoy owning a gold classic.
> The Bulova American Classic Clipper.
> Gold case with a brown leather Croc strap.
> Automatic Miyota movement with exhibition case back.
> Gold hour markers and the iconic Tuning Fork at 12 position.
> Pencil hands and no lume.
> A simple white Dial with a Date/day window.
> What a classic gold Beauty ?
> 
> View attachment 15658406


Very beautiful!

Please share, how does it wear? I've had the intention of getting one, but don't know if it wears big for a 6.75 to 7 inch wrist.

Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## JP71624

'69 Sea King variant









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

JP71624 said:


> '69 Sea King variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Nice bezel on that one. I love those little Sea King details. It would be nice to see Bulova do something with those in the same sizes as before like Timex has done with the Marlin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

tayloreuph said:


> Nice bezel on that one. I love those little Sea King details. It would be nice to see Bulova do something with those in the same sizes as before like Timex has done with the Marlin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely agree  this bezel of sorts is actually integrated into the case, so it's not a removable bezel. But it gives it a great but small, machined bezel look for sure!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

elcoke said:


> Very beautiful!
> Please share, how does it wear? I've had the intention of getting one, but don't know if it wears big for a 6.75 to 7 inch wrist.
> Best regards and stay safe, George.


Hi and Thanks.
For a 42mm case size, Its visually suitable and comfortable for my 7.25 inch wrist.
Its 11.5 mm thick case houses the 30 yr old workhorse 8205 Miyota Automatic movement. 
Its weight is noticibly less vs my Seiko 5 sport ,,, this makes it very comfortable as a casual everyday watch.
The Gold case classic on a brown croc strap "screams" classic style.
Its very distinguished and different from the remainder of my 15 watch collection.

Very happy with this watch.

Mich

































Sites-bulova-Site | Bulova


Bulova




www.bulova.com


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

New today. Caravelle Set-o-matic Day/Date 666 with a white dial and what seems to be an original bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieOnTheRocks

My one and only Bulova


----------



## Bauzen

OllieOnTheRocks said:


> My one and only Bulova
> 
> View attachment 15668859


Looks like a legends diver, very nice!


----------



## Jim L

A fun watch with a bit of history...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

HOOYA FREAKING STOKED,just pulled the trigger on what could possibly turn out to be the most awesome Orange Diver ever!UGHHH 2-3 weeks out though,thought I was done waiting on watches hahahaha...


----------



## daglesj

My black Lunar Pilot on a Pebro black Bund strap. Works well I think.


----------



## mystic nerd

This one is on its way to me soon, vintage 1972. I currently have no Accutron, though I have some Accuquartzes. This uncommon case caught my attention. Not pristine but I think I can forgive that in this case (pun intended, I guess). I will be in suspense until it arrives. The photos indicated the second hand moves. Maybe it runs well...

(seller's photos)


----------



## MAD777

New strap for the A-15 Pilot.
Hirsch Boston Buffalo









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

E8ArmyDiver said:


> HOOYA FREAKING STOKED,just pulled the trigger on what could possibly turn out to be the most awesome Orange Diver ever!UGHHH 2-3 weeks out though,thought I was done waiting on watches hahahaha...
> 
> View attachment 15676178


WE WANT TO SEE THAT IN THE METAL!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

MAD777 said:


> New strap for the A-15 Pilot.
> Hirsch Boston Buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Really like this reissue.IMO it is CRYING for OD Green Canvas though hahahaha...


----------



## NYSCOTTY

My latest & only Bulova. It was Amazons "Deal Of The Day" before Christmas @ $143.99.
Couldn't pass it up. Really like it. Nice smooth sec hand like my Seiko 5S21.
Even has a signed crown & buckle.


----------



## readyplayerone

This is My is my Addition. Compressor Accutron II Black Snorkel. Bought as NOS. 3 Weeks ago. I began to like the high accurate Quarz movement and the sweeping Second hand


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

E8ArmyDiver said:


> HOOYA FREAKING STOKED,just pulled the trigger on what could possibly turn out to be the most awesome Orange Diver ever!UGHHH 2-3 weeks out though...


Congrats!


----------



## mystic nerd

readyplayerone said:


> This is My is my Addition. Compressor Accutron II Black Snorkel. Bought as NOS. 3 Weeks ago. I began to like the high accurate Quarz movement and the sweeping Second hand
> View attachment 15683354


I highly approve of your recent acquisition.


----------



## listorene12

My latest Bulova is still in the mail it's a 1965 Jet Clipper.


----------



## Justin77

1930 Apollo


----------



## tayloreuph

Incoming watch alert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin77

tayloreuph said:


> Incoming watch alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin77

My latest Bulova not sure the model but think its a Dictator


----------



## ringsof5




----------



## readyplayerone

The Black Sea King is gorgeous! This Watch is top on my list to buy. Nice!


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## The 1Joe

Here it is. My 1966 Bulova. A couple of years ago I was given this watch by my father in law, he found it in a drawer and it belonged to his deceased brother.

I took it to my jeweler for servicing and strap replacement when they discovered that is it 18K gold! The jeweler also remembers selling this model new, but he's never seen one in real gold.

It has a linen look dial, no second hand and an angled minute hand to match the curvature of the dial.

Additional pictures


http://imgur.com/a/9GoI4JK


----------



## Racer88

The 1Joe said:


> My 1966 Bulova. A couple of years ago I was given this watch by my father in law, he found it in a drawer and it belonged to his deceased brother.
> 
> I took it to my jeweler for servicing and strap replacement when they discovered that is it 18K gold! The jeweler also remembers selling this model new, but he's never seen one in real gold.
> 
> It has a linen look dial, no second hand and an angled minute hand to match the curvature of the dial.


Very, very cool!


----------



## ox71

Just in today


----------



## Racer88

Also arrived today:


----------



## ox71

Haven't taken this off


----------



## Racer88

ox71 said:


> Haven't taken this off


Cool! I haven't taken the Sea Beast off, either.


----------



## ox71

I didn't see that one yet


----------



## Racer88

ox71 said:


> I didn't see that one yet


I have taken it off to sleep, lest I whack myself in the head and suffer a concussion.


----------



## ox71

Headslap, I did see it and I liked the picture you posted.


----------



## Jim L

Reminds me of the original surfboard that i had in the 70's. Still has that new watch smell...


----------



## Racer88

Jim L said:


> Reminds me of the original surfboard that i had in the 70's. Still has that new watch smell...
> View attachment 15753780


Nice! I was hot on that one for a while, but then got distracted with the Sea King. Still might get it eventually. On the fence for now.


----------



## Jim L

Racer88 said:


> Nice! I was hot on that one for a while, but then got distracted with the Sea King. Still might get it eventually. On the fence for now.


JomaShop is the way to go for this one.


----------



## Racer88

Jim L said:


> JomaShop is the way to go for this one.


Hmmmm... I've heard good AND BAD about Jomashop. So, I'm leery of that dealer.


----------



## DonLuis

The 1Joe said:


> Here it is. My 1966 Bulova. A couple of years ago I was given this watch by my father in law, he found it in a drawer and it belonged to his deceased brother.
> 
> I took it to my jeweler for servicing and strap replacement when they discovered that is it 18K gold! The jeweler also remembers selling this model new, but he's never seen one in real gold.
> 
> It has a linen look dial, no second hand and an angled minute hand to match the curvature of the dial.
> 
> Additional pictures
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/9GoI4JK
> 
> 
> View attachment 15744318


Love that watch and history behind it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Jim L said:


> Reminds me of the original surfboard that i had in the 70's. Still has that new watch smell...
> View attachment 15753780


Is it the auto or quartz?


----------



## DonLuis

I have this 3 patiently waiting to be serviced, they all work fine.

This is 33m and the other 2 30 1/2mm


























d


----------



## DonLuis

Since I'm at this. Does any one know the name of this link coverings ? I need to get 3


----------



## tayloreuph

DonLuis said:


> Since I'm at this. Does any one know the name of this link coverings ? I need to get 3


Good luck with that. Are they removable? It seems like it's an overlay to the mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Double shot of Bulova
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

tayloreuph said:


> Good luck with that. Are they removable? It seems like it's an overlay to the mesh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they are removable and can easily be moved up and down.


----------



## Russ1965

Just got delivered and I love it:


----------



## Racer88

Russ1965 said:


> Just got delivered and I love it:


That's SWEET! I like it. But, I've got a thing for high contrast white on black dials.

That's a discontinued model, right? Is it NOS? Or pre-owned?

I just wrapped up my review of the Sea King and turned it over to the editor (moments ago).

How cool is that 262 kHz second hand sweep?? Mesmerizing, eh?


----------



## Besbro

Have not taken this off in 2 weeks!!! Love the dial!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Racer88 said:


> That's SWEET! I like it. But, I've got a thing for high contrast white on black dials.
> 
> That's a discontinued model, right? Is it NOS? Or pre-owned?
> 
> I just wrapped up my review of the Sea King and turned it over to the editor (moments ago).
> 
> How cool is that 262 kHz second hand sweep?? Mesmerizing, eh?


Second hand, but looks as good as NOS.

I've always had a 'thing' for these HFQ movements.


----------



## mystic nerd

The 1Joe said:


> Here it is. My 1966 Bulova. A couple of years ago I was given this watch by my father in law, he found it in a drawer and it belonged to his deceased brother.
> 
> I took it to my jeweler for servicing and strap replacement when they discovered that is it 18K gold! The jeweler also remembers selling this model new, but he's never seen one in real gold.
> 
> It has a linen look dial, no second hand and an angled minute hand to match the curvature of the dial.
> 
> Additional pictures
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/9GoI4JK
> 
> 
> View attachment 15744318


When your father in law gives you a watch, he's an excellent father in law. And I love the watch, too.


----------



## DaleEArnold

My Latest...Came in Yesterday from my Watchmaker, Cleaned and Adjusted..Runs well for a Near 80 year Old watch...


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2021




----------



## Camaro_guy

Just got this last week, my first Bulova watch.


----------



## DonLuis

Impulse eBay purchase, could not resist .










First thing of the day remove that strap


----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## AdamusMax666




----------



## tayloreuph

AdamusMax666 said:


> View attachment 15829994
> View attachment 15829998


How do you like this one? I've always been curious about the case comfort and size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamusMax666

tayloreuph said:


> How do you like this one? I've always been curious about the case comfort and size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 19,5 cm wrist and this 42 mm case is really comfortable. Generally very nice and rare piece ?


----------



## ReallyBored

Computron reissue...


----------



## mich.g.pan

Classic American Clipper.

mich


----------



## tayloreuph

mich.g.pan said:


> View attachment 15835834
> 
> 
> View attachment 15835833
> 
> 
> Classic American Clipper.
> 
> mich
> 
> View attachment 15835832


42mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Shadowplay

My first Bulova. Got it earlier this month. It's has become my favorite. Casual Sport model.


----------



## Racer88

Russ1965 said:


>


That 262 kHz movement is sweet, eh?


----------



## guspech750

It's not my latest. But I'm rocking it today. 










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Interceptor

Here it is.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

A lovely Minute Man (with a dial variation I've never seen: the seconds' subdial usually has the same copper fill as the hours' track).


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I am smitten with this Lunar Pilot.


----------



## Russ1965

Racer88 said:


> That 262 kHz movement is sweet, eh?


Absolutely 

It makes me wonder why there aren't more of these sweeping quartz watches available today.

I'd be tempted to stop wearing mechanical watches if this technology was more widely available in other brands.


----------



## Racer88

Russ1965 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> It makes me wonder why there aren't more of these sweeping quartz watches available today.
> 
> I'd be tempted to stop wearing mechanical watches if this technology was more widely available in other brands.


Love it!


----------



## Mpower2002

Picked up my first Bulova at an estate sale yesterday, and its a good one.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## feckman

Latest.


----------



## feckman

Greatest. 😜


----------



## ZimCC

My latest....not the latest. Thanks to this forum for helping me figure out it's a 1956 President E.


----------



## BHWookie11

feckman said:


> Greatest.
> 
> View attachment 15862890


Okay, spaceviews with dive lume pips?! How/where do I find one of these?!

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

BHWookie11 said:


> Okay, spaceviews with dive lume pips?! How/where do I find one of these?!
> 
> Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


Aren't those the Anniversary Editions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

Russ1965 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> It makes me wonder why there aren't more of these sweeping quartz watches available today.
> 
> I'd be tempted to stop wearing mechanical watches if this technology was more widely available in other brands.


I feel the same way.


----------



## ox71

There probably would be, if the overwhelming number of average watch buyer did not make statements like "over a hundred dollars is too much to pay for a quartz watch"
There are and were lower cost movements that sweep, just not at the speed of the bulova's

.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## feckman

BHWookie11 said:


> Okay, spaceviews with dive lume pips?! How/where do I find one of these?!
> 
> Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


Those are 50th Anniversary Accutrons. Only 1,000 made, so they can be a bit tough to come by. My personal opinion: if you find one, buy it. They're everything great about the old ones with everything great about modern design and manufacturing. One is mine and one is my son's.


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,
received as a gift from my wife yesterday.
















Best regards.


----------



## Accutronredux

M0 (1960) Accutron "203" caliber 214








With a little TLC it cleaned up nicely and is now on the way to Rob B for service and restoration.
















A couple of the eBay listing pictures


----------



## tayloreuph

Bulova Expedition II


----------



## Accutronredux

M5 Accutron 223, caliber 214


----------



## Accutronredux

After additional search for model identification the M5 pictured above is not a model 223. If and when I can conclusively confirm a correct model number I will post it.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## rhb312

Goodwill store find...it had a (non-working) Japanese battery-motor powered movement and striking chimes. I bought it just for the name on the dial. A $20 quartz movement later, and it's gracing my wall.


----------



## Accutronredux

Accutronredux said:


> After additional search for model identification the M5 pictured above is not a model 223. If and when I can conclusively confirm a correct model number I will post it.


Thanks to the detective work of minuteman62 the correct model number has been identified. The correct model number is 236.































same watch on JB Champion stainless and 10k gold filled bracelet.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## therion

My new polished case no date Lunar pilot. I'm not sure if it's a keeper, that's why it's still in plastic. I knew it was huge, but haven't expected it to be bigger than my Tuna. It's a very well made watch and I think it looks way classier with the polished case.


----------



## tayloreuph

Bulova GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Chronograph 'D'









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D.

I've been on the hunt for one of these at a reasonable price for a while. It does not disappoint.


----------



## tayloreuph

Ladies Caravelle 666 She Devil. Blue on the bezel from 9-10, black from 10-11, and red from 11-12. Nice hand wind movement, and original bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

incoming from Rob B. It's still on his bench for final adjustment but he sent this picture at my request.








The "before" listing picture by the seller








the "after" picture of the 203 ?


----------



## tomee

My first Bulova









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

Latest and only (inherited from my father). Pretty unique lugs and dial on this one.


----------



## Gary Paul

Came upon this Bulova thread which seems to have a wealth of information about the Accutron watches&#8230;I bought this years ago and contemplate letting it go. It has no sentimental value to me and I just don't wear it much in the rotation. Anyone have knowledge on this model? Worth keeping for any reason (not monetary value, but horological significance at all)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tayloreuph

Gary Paul said:


> View attachment 16019853
> 
> Came upon this Bulova thread which seems to have a wealth of information about the Accutron watches&#8230;I bought this years ago and contemplate letting it go. It has no sentimental value to me and I just don't wear it much in the rotation. Anyone have knowledge on this model? Worth keeping for any reason (not monetary value, but horological significance at all)? Thanks in advance.


Can we get a shot of the caseback and movement? It's would tell us a bit more about the watch. Valuation is a whole different ballgame. I'm unfamiliar with that particular model, so there's no telling what it's worth on the market (ebay). I'd suggest checking there and see if there's any listed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

I almost bit on the Bulova Hack... but to me.. this is much much Betta!
A 15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tomc1944

The Legacy Today. Love it.


----------



## ox71

Has anyone gotten their paws on the new railroad model with the "0" at the 12 o'clock position?

My hack for relevant content:









.


----------



## Wolfsatz

ox71 said:


> Has anyone gotten their paws on the new railroad model with the "0" at the 12 o'clock position?
> 
> My hack for relevant content:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Reference?


----------



## ox71

2SW6B001








ACCUTRON LEGACY Watch 2sw6b001


The “R.R.-O”, first launched in 1970, has been reimagined as part of the Legacy collection from Accutron. The uniquely faceted stainless steel railroad case design has a crown placement at 4 o’clock, features bold Arabic numerals, a bright white dial, with a 0 at the 12-hour mark to meet...




www.accutronwatch.com





.


----------



## Wolfsatz

ox71 said:


> 2SW6B001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCUTRON LEGACY Watch 2sw6b001
> 
> 
> The “R.R.-O”, first launched in 1970, has been reimagined as part of the Legacy collection from Accutron. The uniquely faceted stainless steel railroad case design has a crown placement at 4 o’clock, features bold Arabic numerals, a bright white dial, with a 0 at the 12-hour mark to meet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.accutronwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I like it a lot.. but they are selling the Accutron brand a bit too much... i can still manage a 36mm .. but 34mm would just look silly on my wrists.

I wish they make a quartz version and more around 38mm.


----------



## ox71

Same here on the sizing issue, although it may wear larger than the size suggests having a very narrow bezel.
The thing with accutron prices is the line is bulova's premium and even though it doesn't have a tuning fork movement, they do use better than miyota movements.

.


----------



## tayloreuph

Here's an original from the 70's. It's also about 36mm. The sizes don't bother me much, I actually like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71

tayloreuph said:


> Here's an original from the 70's. It's also about 36mm. The sizes don't bother me much, I actually like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice

.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

A keeper...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## tayloreuph

Cowboy Bebop said:


> A keeper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Ok, how did you manage that?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tayloreuph said:


> Ok, how did you manage that?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had seen it on zales earlier in the week.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I had seen it on zales earlier in the week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Ordered mine off Bulova yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joedigital

Snorkel K dial


----------



## Robotaz

Cowboy Bebop said:


> A keeper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Oh, cool! It is already showing up. I just saw these for the first time this morning.

Did you get the Miyota or Sellita LE version?


----------



## tayloreuph

Mil Ships with the Miyota movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2




----------



## tayloreuph

96B344










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElmerKTM

New Mil Ships arrived the other day, I'm super impressed. Beat my expectations!


----------



## HCSlots

1964 Bulova 17 Jewel Jet Clipper


----------



## tayloreuph

ElmerKTM said:


> New Mil Ships arrived the other day, I'm super impressed. Beat my expectations!


It’s pretty nice. I’m not sold on the Fauxtina but I wear it morn than the rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2




----------



## Accutronredux

M0 Accutron "204"


----------



## minuteman62

Accutronredux said:


> M0 Accutron "204"


 I had a sneaky suspicion that you may someday search out another Black Dial 204. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Accutronredux

minuteman62 said:


> I had a sneaky suspicion that you may someday search out another Black Dial 204. Congrats!!!!


guilty as charged,,,you know me all too well😏


----------



## tayloreuph

mattmacklind2 said:


> View attachment 16188563


Ok, what the heck is this?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

tayloreuph said:


> Ok, what the heck is this?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks 2000’s.

The interesting thing about that watch is how they shrunk markers instead of cutting them off with the subdials. I don’t see that very much.


----------



## mattmacklind2

Robotaz said:


> Looks 2000’s.
> 
> The interesting thing about that watch is how they shrunk markers instead of cutting them off with the subdials. I don’t see that very much.


I only recently saw This model on eBay and won the auction. I really like it, and early 2000s is right based on what I could find. I had never seen a Bulova/Marine Star with this sort of design language. The bracelet is fairly high quality with solid end links and lug bolts instead of pins. They were not easy to remove but I finally got it on a nato which I think actually suits the style better. I’m not a huge fan of bracelets anyway.


----------



## Robotaz

mattmacklind2 said:


> I only recently saw This model on eBay and won the auction. I really like it, and early 2000s is right based on what I could find. I had never seen a Bulova/Marine Star with this sort of design language. The bracelet is fairly high quality with solid end links and lug bolts instead of pins. They were not easy to remove but I finally got it on a nato which I think actually suits the style better. I’m not a huge fan of bracelets anyway.
> 
> View attachment 16204247
> View attachment 16204247


It appears to me to be a design line that pre-dates the Accutron Gemini automatic chronographs that we’re all over the place around 2010. After that, Bulova reorganized the brands and these kinds of watches went away.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Two new today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

N1 Accutron 2182


----------



## duc

My one and only; purchased right here on the WUS. Its on a Kizzy strap until I can get the one or two links from one coffin bracelet out and install them in the other:


----------



## duc

I just remembered the Fostner I had laying around (didn't quite work for me on the Speedy):


----------



## thedonn007




----------



## tayloreuph




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Bulova Oceanographer Men's Automatic Snorkel Date Display 44mm 44mm Watch 96B320 42429570313 | eBay This is the one I just got from this seller on the Bay. I paid $317 and less than a week later they're $279.


----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## mattmacklind2

Another eBay buy, swapped the bracelet for a leather nato with gold hardware. This came with a nice two tone bracelet, I just prefer leather,


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## loubapache

RE: Bulova 96B101: Marine Star Calendar Watch

I have the same Bulova 96B101, bought new in 2009. It uses the Miyota 0S60 movement and has a two year battery (395) life (assuming 60 minutes chronograph operation per day).

Today I just received a Bulova Precisionist 96B252 today. Sized the bracelet and like it.


----------



## sopapillas

1974 Spaceview 214 “UFO”

I live to clash colors 

But it’s Christmas time so it’s okay 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52




----------



## tayloreuph

This one’s going to be a project. Needs a crown. Needs a service. Possibly sintering the center pylon in the lugs to mirror the Royal Oak case. But what fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostMasterZero

This was my watch, but I gave it to my friend for Christmas.


----------



## Wolfsatz

New to the Accutron Herd! 
Eagle Pilot Buzz Aldrin 
total bad a$$

Bulova Eagle Pilot Buzz Aldrin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eagle Pilot Biñuzz Aldrin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52

Buzz Aldrin is a great guy. My Son had met him on several occasions through his business. A class act.


----------



## strix




----------



## strix




----------



## tayloreuph

It’s going to need a trip to the spa!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buff52

Nice old Bull rescue. Make sure you post the after “spa” pictures. Any idea the born on date?


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## tayloreuph

Buff52 said:


> Nice old Bull rescue. Make sure you post the after “spa” pictures. Any idea the born on date?


I will. I polywatched the crystal today.








It’s cleaned up. But I’ve already secured a new crystal. So far it’s keeping decent time. I set it at 5:30, it’s a min. shy 5 hours later. Probably a good cleaning will do it. 
M2 on the case back. I haven’t cracked the caseback to see the movement yet either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Bulova Precisionist Campton on Helsford Sailcoth strap and Accutron VX 200 Chrono.


----------



## Kadima

That's mine, a Computron N6 in NOS condition.


----------



## Buff52

That is the strangest watch i have ever seen. I mean no offense just never seen that concept before. Please tell me more if there is a history on it?


----------



## Kadima

It's a quartz with led segments, it was called the "drivers watch", the dial being oriented to your face for easy reading while driving. They've made them only in 1976 and 1977. There is a small difference between these two models, the one from 1977 has only one button for everything and showed also seconds. Bulova made a reissue like 2 years ago.


----------



## Buff52

Well that all makes sense. Definitely a rare bird. Thanks for sharing. 👍🏼


----------



## Slowly




----------



## Buff52

I really need to get one of those. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Slowly

Buff52 said:


> I really need to get one of those. What are the dimensions?


Diameter = 44 mm, height = 14.55 mm I haven't had time to measure all the dimensions. There's also a 41 mm that was The limited 666 first run with upgraded movement.


----------



## Buff52

Thanks very much Slowly that was fast. Lol


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Buff52

Good point! Problem is there are more watches i wish to collect than money to collect them with…. I know sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## tayloreuph

Buff52 said:


> Good point! Problem is there are more watches i wish to collect than money to collect them with…. I know sounds like a personal problem.


In this forum, you’re hardly alone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon

96K101, stars and stripes reissue. Also, my first Bulova. It's certainly different, but I like it!


----------



## Buff52

You are right. Certainly different…..


----------



## tayloreuph

Needs a trip to the spa, and a new hand set, but here’s the last Snorkel 666 for my collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Tseg




----------



## Rojote




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Mido

New watch alert, live from the Symphony of the Seas. Unit 999 out 1000!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

My first Bulova.


----------



## Matter of Time

96B216 Accutron II Telluride. First day wearing it.


----------



## Matter of Time

Another day, another Accutron II 😀. This just came in today; a blue Surveyor 96B212


----------



## HCSlots

A bit of Old Skool


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*BULOVA DEEP SEA 666ft. CHRONOGRAPHE " B "






























*


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> *BULOVA DEEP SEA 666ft. CHRONOGRAPHE " B "
> 
> View attachment 16777377
> View attachment 16777390
> View attachment 16777439
> 
> View attachment 16777392
> *


That 666 bezel looks fantastic. Are the sub dials patina’d or is that discoloration on the crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

tayloreuph said:


> That 666 bezel looks fantastic. Are the sub dials patina’d or is that discoloration on the crystal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dial has mustard yellow lume with some oxidation, in certain light and in certain angles the dial shows as black, but also comes across as a DEEP DARK CHOCOLATE BROWN BLACK, under different light and angle.

The *brown shade [patina] on 2 sub registers is from the aged [tropical] dial they use to be white ...
































*


----------



## brandon\




----------



## BoppinVinnieB

This late in the game I wasn't sure if I could find a brand new LE 50th Anniversary Lunar Pilot. Not only did I find one (from a legit AD) but I also got a 30% discount! I gotta say, I LOVE this watch! It may not leave my wrist for a long time! 😀


----------



## Beatlloydy

Well. including a few Caravelles I have bought 6 Bulovas over last 24 hours 😎. My tax rebate came back and Im squandering it. This was the last of mt purchases. A Fly me to the moon Bulova Sinatra. I love the grey and gold. They do those shades so well IMHO similarly to their 50th anniversary Linar Pilot


----------



## tayloreuph

Beatlloydy said:


> Well. including a few Caravelles I have bought 6 Bulovas over last 24 hours . My tax rebate came back and Im squandering it. This was the last of mt purchases. A Fly me to the moon Bulova Sinatra. I love the grey and gold. They do those shades so well IMHO similarly to their 50th anniversary Linar Pilot


The box presentation is pretty cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmusinski23

Botani said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Still have?


----------



## watchersam

1969, currently getting serviced, and hunting for a crystal replacement.









Can't wait for the end result. Perfect size and case shape for me.


----------



## Mpower2002

Garage sale pick up over the weekend. Popped a battery and it came right to life, but the crown was stuck and it broke on me. I have a crown on the way so hopefully I can get it up and running soon. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

With tropical shoes on 😎


----------



## 120Clicks

Just came in the mail yesterday. Obviously I know it's NOT a Bulova, but it's hilariously good 😂


----------



## tayloreuph

120Clicks said:


> Just came in the mail yesterday. Obviously I know it's NOT a Bulova, but it's hilariously good
> 
> 
> View attachment 16960063


It says Bulova on the Dial. And Accutron as well. Just missing Caravelle and you’d have a trifecta. How’s the solar power work?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Bulova Marine Star Ana-Digi from 2004. Check the dots at the 15 track inside the bezel edge. Clever. Also has the airplane seconds hand. Multifunction, and I’ve got no clue! Pushers at 4, 8, and 10. Anyone suspect a movement, or manual so i can figure out how to use the alarm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel

Brand new Bulova Surfboard. What a great looking watch


----------



## tayloreuph

pantagruel said:


> Brand new Bulova Surfboard. What a great looking watch


I’ve got one. They’re great for vacation! Set it and forget it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

I. Am. In. Love. 
1970 Golden Clipper J
Not the original bracelet, but a period correct Kreisler that's very similar to the original.


----------



## tayloreuph

120Clicks said:


> I. Am. In. Love.
> 1970 Golden Clipper J
> Not the original bracelet, but a period correct Kreisler that's very similar to the original.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16976924


I’ll see. Your. Love. and raise you a 666








This is less the Eyes Meet Across A Crowded Room scenario, and more a Huh, Did She Really Mean That scenario. Could be a night to remember, could be a costly mistake with fines and possible jail time. 
Pushers activate the chrono hand, but the running seconds is free, FREE I say, in the dial space. Crystal is shot, seems like the watch stopped or broke and was relegated to the junk drawer, so the crystal rocks around with the sand paper, spare keys, wrenches, and old glue sticks for a while. 
But the dial is solid, the case is… ok, the pusher depress, and the bezel is 8/10. 
Let’s face it, I’ve done much worse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bmajazz

My new ones: the Accutron Moonview II and the Computron. They join my Accutron II Spaceview Alpha, Astronaut and RR 214. The last belonged to by great-grandfather who worked on the C&O.


----------



## jl1009




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Bigstrobe

Just picked this up out of curiosity, has not arrived yet but anxious to get the back off and see what I find. The price was right.....Cannot find anything out about it so far, thoughts?


----------



## Bigstrobe

Bigstrobe said:


> Just picked this up out of curiosity, has not arrived yet but anxious to get the back off and see what I find. The price was right.....Cannot find anything out about it so far, thoughts?


----------



## tayloreuph

Bigstrobe said:


> View attachment 16992549


That’s fun. Is it stainless or gold tone? And what size, I’ve seen some similar that are smaller (34-36mm) but still wear really well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigstrobe

tayloreuph said:


> That’s fun. Is it stainless or gold tone? And what size, I’ve seen some similar that are smaller (34-36mm) but still wear really well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have in hand (or on wrist) by Monday, will update with better pic. Figured why not, was only $15 on the bay, so for the cost of lunch at McDonalds, and looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Bigstrobe

tayloreuph said:


> That’s fun. Is it stainless or gold tone? And what size, I’ve seen some similar that are smaller (34-36mm) but still wear really well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have in hand (or on wrist) by Monday, will update with better pic. Figured why not, was only $15 on the bay, so for the cost of lunch at McDonalds, and looks to be in great shape.


----------



## 120Clicks

Bought it as a parts watch, but it's actually not horrible.


----------



## Bigstrobe

Bigstrobe said:


> Should have in hand (or on wrist) by Monday, will update with better pic. Figured why not, was only $15 on the bay, so for the cost of lunch at McDonalds, and looks to be in great shape.





Bigstrobe said:


> Should have in hand (or on wrist) by Monday, will update with better pic. Figured why not, w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as only $15 on the bay, so for the cost of lunch at McDonalds, and looks to be in great shape.


Arrived, gold tone, boxed, wound it up and ticking away, not a mark on it.


----------



## SennaGTS




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## caribiner23

Milspec Velcro strap from Luna Replicas just showed up. I find it much more comfortable on the Lunar Pilot than the stock Bulova NATO.


----------



## pantagruel

Lunar Pilot.


----------



## pantagruel

Bulova Hack


----------



## Rodentman

These are my most recent buys...


----------



## kenls

Military itch scratched. (96A219)


----------



## tayloreuph

Joseph Bulova Commodore LE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

moneysworth said:


> When I was growing up. My Dad and all his friends had these tiny rectangular Bulovas. I saw them all together last week and knew I had a hole in my collection that I had to fill. I found this 96G34 A6 in great shape for a nine year old. One more hole filled...


My 3rd Precisionist...


----------



## Kloeshuman

Bulova Hack...Green leather strap...loving it


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OotOot




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloeshuman

My new Hack


----------



## StanThe Man

From 1959 windup...


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Joeypeeps




----------



## Jim L

Ordered Tuesday. Arrived today. I couldn't resist the temptation. Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

kenls said:


> Military itch scratched. (96A219)
> 
> View attachment 17067067


Better get some PolyWatch for that!



Jim L said:


> Ordered Tuesday. Arrived today. I couldn't resist the temptation. Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!!
> View attachment 17138241


Got mine a couple of weeks ago too. I always liked the Bullhead designs. Don't know if it's a keeper. I was disappointed in the actual colors compared to the ads/marketing images. Also, no second hand takes getting used to... and the 24 hour register can't be set.


----------



## Kurt Behm

moneysworth said:


> When I was growing up. My Dad and all his friends had these tiny rectangular Bulovas. I saw them all together last week and knew I had a hole in my collection that I had to fill. I found this 96G34 A6 in great shape for a nine year old. One more hole filled...


----------



## I expedite

Bulova Sea King LE 1000M









The bezel action on this thing is the best I've heard.
.


----------



## ox71

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Better get some PolyWatch for that!


Why?
Mine is over a year old, worn daily and no scratches.
Mineral glass is not that soft!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

It was a joke...

"Military itch scratched. (96A219)"

...get it??!!


----------



## ox71

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> It was a joke...
> 
> "Military itch scratched. (96A219)"
> 
> ...get it??!!


I know









Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------

